# Tales from a nurse.. and some myths debunked:) New 411 PG 23! Check it out Ladies!



## JaydensMommy1

Hello all you wonderful pregnant ladies:) Sorry to pop over from the second trimester but this is something Ive considered doing for awhile. I try to come over and offer as much advice as I can to some of you experiencing troubles or who have questions. Some of you have private messaged me with questions, and I love helping if I can. So, if anyone feels free to message me after such a long post- you are more than welcome.

So for starters, I am a nurse in obstetrics, labor and delivery, and the NICU. Throughout the 8 years Ive been a registered nurse I have taught many pregnancy classes, calmed many women, and have done my fair share of consoling as well. I cannot tell you how funny it is when I hear many women come to me with questions that they think are so crazy, but in reality I hear them quite often..So, for the following I wanted to answer some questions that I hear most frequently and ease some common complaints:
* Can I take a bath while pregnant?*- When I ask this to women in my classes almost every single one of them say no. I know that it may seem like a scary thing but actually I recommend taking a nice bath. Really, I promise you will not hard boil your baby! :D Just do not exceed 100 degrees or so. If you feel overly hot in the bath, add some cool water. There will be no ill side effects to baby the only concern is that if the bath is TOO hot your internal temperature can rise, therefore being bad. Take a bath!! Just avoid saunas and hottubs for the time being.
*My hair has gone to hell, can I dye it?*- Why not? According to all medical journals I've read, as well as the CDC there has not been ONE study that proves the chemicals in hair dye will pose a risk to your baby. The smell for first trimester mommies may just be gross.
*I do not want to have sex, at all.* People make it seem like every woman is willing to hump anything at anytime. While hormones do increase a woman's sexual appetite not every woman is going to feel the same. I am 26 weeks and I don't want him to touch me. Lets be honest, I am too busy eating and sleeping. And in the first trimester, the thought of anyone touching my nipples was the least bit attractive. Just wait till the second trimester, the leaking is always fun during intercourse. On the other end of the spectrum, some women do not want to have sex in fear they will hurt their baby. Please, have sex if you want to. Sex is GREAT for parents (and get it while you can). Did you know that an orgasm releases hormones that will calm the baby and give him/her a euphoric feeling? No baby wont experience that "feeling" but they will feel happy so to speak.
*I am afraid of my microwave*- Trust me, you dont have to wrap yourself in aluminum foil to turn on the microwave, or hide behind your fridge. There have been no studies showing microwaves are harmful to your baby. But, for precautions, please dont stand with one turned on for 2+ hours.
*A few cigarettes wont hurt, right?*- I dont really like this question when anyone answers it. But I can say this.. women who have smoked before knowing they were pregnant, but stopped once they got their :BFP: everything is fine! Same goes with alcohol (and yes a glass of red wine now and then is perfectly acceptable). If there is something that will harm you, it will harm baby. Cigarettes are linked to premature labor, fetal lung disorders, an increased chance of SIDS, and stillbirth. I know quitting is hard, and I will not judge anyone, but smoking a cigarette while pregnant is like sharing one with your newborn.

Now to more serious stuff.. A lot of posts in the first trimester are about bleeding, lack of symptoms, and/or HCG.

*HCG-* As many of you already know, HCG is the pregnancy hormone that sustains pregnancy before the placenta takes over (end of first trimester). I know that some of you have had frequent tests, as did I for a previous m/c. But let me tell you some facts and myths about HCG. _HCG should double every 2 days_- for the most part, yes. But that is not always going to happen and because it doesnt double does NOT mean your having a miscarriage. It can take women 3 days to double early on, and the higher your HCG is- it can take 4 days! I am an example.. my levels were at 36,000. Two days later I had a test.. 43,000. I was very worried. Luckily, I went home and looked through medical books, when numbers are that high it can take 4 or more days to double! Statistically speaking, if HCG always doubled every two days we would be in the hundreds of thousands, multiple pregnancies in the millions! (And you think your morning sickness is bad now?) Here is a chart from the doctor I work for:
Under 1200- 31-72 hours (approx)
Between 1200-6000- 72-96 hours
Over 6000- 96+ hours!

*Lack of symptoms, or symptoms being leaving-* Some women under 7 weeks will experience some symptoms. Most women symptoms will come and stay around 7 weeks. But, do not worry if one day your symptoms reside or you feel somewhat normal. Thats OK! You don't have to throw up your lunch every day to feel positive about your pregnancy. Depending on how much water you drink, or how your body reacts to the hormones that day- you may feel better. Also, the placenta starts taking over at around 10 weeks. Your hormones will peak around this time, and around 12 weeks will start to taper off. A HUGE majority of women will feel loads better around this time. This is completely normal. And if you dont have symptoms at all? Nice, you lucky girl. I did not have them with my first (that ended up in a 70 pound weight gain because I was ALWAYS hungry). But just because you dont have symptoms doesnt mean its always bad.

*Bleeding-* You would be surprised about how many women bleed during pregnancy. There are many reasons for a woman to bleed. Implantation bleeding is the most common when baby burrows into lining. This blood most of the time is dark brown. However, some women report having bright red, and a lot.. and all is well. Another cause for bleeding is sex, or any kind of penetration including transvaginal ultrasounds, and pap-smears. Your blood flow has increased after becomming pregnant. The tiny little blood vessels in your cervix and uterus are working overtime and can easily become irritated (ha, we are all irritated in general, now we have irritated lady parts). This is okay. While bleeding can be a sign of miscarriage or ectopic do not think its the worst for you. Just consult your dr. Of course go to a hospital straight away if you have severe cramps, pain in the shoulder, severe pressure like your constipated, or feel faint. Pain is NOT always a bad thing. You will have stretching and growing pains, and UTI's will cause cramping and lower back pain. (so can gas and constipation, thats the worst)

One last thing before I depart from this ridiculously long post (sorry) is discharge. Discharge is REALLY normal during pregnancy. Blame those wonderful hormones yet again. Your discharge can range from white, snot like, off white, to even just clear. Really, any discharge is okay UNLESS it is white and clumpy, smells like fish or yeast like beer, hurts when peeing, is frothy, if your "down there' hurts, or if it has a grayish tint. These all are signs of infection and is treated with antibiotics which are safe for pregnancy. 

I hope this has helped at least one of you out there. If you have questions post here and I'll be happy to respond. Or send me a message. I wish you all the very best and a happy and healthy nine months. I also know a lot about TTC, what happens during or after a m/c, and tests that can be done. 


Remember, you are only going to be pregnant with this baby once, enjoy every moment.


----------



## Whitbit22

Thank you for taking the time to make this. Should be a sticky!!!


----------



## elizadull

All I've wanted to do lately is take baths! Never even realized some women are afraid of them.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Great! I am glad to help, really!! I hope that alot of you will ask questions about anything. And its cute to see some of the questions that are asked!! Thank you for your response hun! And congrats on your new pregnancy!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

You are MORE than welcome :) Im just glad some of you are reading this!


----------



## Whitbit22

Thank you! I take pretty warm baths.. but Im not worried because I am ALWAYS cold, so I never feel overheated in the tub.


----------



## DollPosse

Excellent info. Thanks for sharing! :)


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Ah Doll Posse! I have sent you a message back, and no reply! I was wondering how you were doing hun! How are you??


----------



## Annubrius

Thanks so much for your great information!!

I do have a couple of questions;

Symptoms- the only ones I really have are minor headaches, ligament stretching pains (ranging from minor to one sharp short lived pain.) and hunger!
 
No morning sickness. It was the same with the Pill when I was on it. I felt no symptoms on it other than headaches and sore breasts. 

My mom said she didn't have morning sickness until she was pg with me. (3 boys previous). Could that mean that I'm one of the luckies?? :)

Second Q: I've found that recently my discharge is a yellowy color, for the past week or so. (since before I found out I was pg!). Only today I've had a little itch but I know why this is. :blush: is this normal? Thanks!


----------



## starfairy

Thank you for the wonderful, informative post. Very much appreciated. Take care.


----------



## DollPosse

Oh crud sorry! 

I am usually on top of things but pregnancy makes my brain go on vacation. lol 
I feel bad. I'm sorry. 

I am really well thanks. I had a scan last week and there was a nice little heartbeat. Everything was in the right place and the right size. 

Thank you for asking. I really appreciate it. You are such a lovely addition here. :)
I hope your pregnancy is going well too.

Now I wonder if there are others I have completely forgotten about. lol


----------



## Zaith143

Thanks, for this nice post!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Annubrius- you may very well be a lucky one! Your body may very well just adapt to your hormones better than others! If you believe in old wives tales you may be having a boy! It's fun to think of, it was the same for me when I was pregnant! Oh and the orange discharge- quite common!! Sometimes it's even (actually most time) it's your white normal discharge that is tinted with a little pee. Sometime women have irritation with increased discharge too. A litte itch here and there is fine! If it's constant or really itchy just see dr. He will do a swab test and it can be checked within minutes:)

Starfairy- so glad for your response:) and thanks for taking the time to read it!


----------



## citymouse

LOL, I confess that every time I start the microwave, I sort of dash across the kitchen. Something I read said to stay 5+ feet away from it. Oh well, there's nothing to do close to the microwave but stare at my food.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Doll- I'm glad your well hun! I'm great too thank you! You might not of even got the message!! Some women I wrote back say they havent recieved it yet!

Zaith- thank you for reading it hun :)

Citymouse- lol a lot of women do! I did with my first lol


----------



## Jaylynne

Thanks for taking your time to write a post :). I love taking my baths as it makes my achy back feel tons better. No bed is comfy right now as I'm always waking with back pain. I do admit I am a little paranoid with bath water temperature though. I just make sure skin doesn't turn pink.
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Jaylynne- I too get really sore from bed an laying on hips. Have you tried anything to help?
I love my baths too.. They really seem to calm me down. A good rule of thumb is that if your bath is hot enough to make you sweat.. It's too hot. Lol an that seems to defeat the purpose of getting relaxed and clean anyways


----------



## Andypanda6570

I think it is so nice of you to post this information and helping others , thank you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Andypandy- I've seen some of your posts and you are such a strong beautiful woman for the support you've given others who have had concerns or experienced a loss.


----------



## Andypanda6570

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Andypandy- I've seen some of your posts and you are such a strong beautiful woman for the support you've given others who have had concerns or experienced a loss.

:cry::cry::cry: Thank you so much for saying that and thank you for helping out in so many ways with your knowledge . XOXOOXXOOX :hugs::hugs:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

:hugs: your more than welcome you deserve so much credit hun!! If you want to talk I'm always here!


----------



## Jaylynne

I'm going to find one of those full body pregnancy pillows tomorrow and see I that helps. My main issue is I keep wanting a pillow between my knees but can never get the right fit. I think that will take some pressure off and align my spine better. Oh and now my belly sticks out a good bit when I'm on my side (bloat) so I'm sure that pulls my back too. Ah well. At least my boobs dont feel like about to explode water balloons when they're squished due to laying on my side anymore :)


----------



## emdrschk

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! I really appreciate the post. Have a great night!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Jaylynne- lol true! Pregnancy pillows are quite pricey over here. I've found the cheapest at around 70$. I bought two body pillows for front and back and a feather pillow between legs and it works absolute wonders! I know what you mean about the boobs but I wasn't lucky with them getting bigger just bigger nipples! Lol!

Emdrschk- your very welcome hun!!


----------



## Happy happy

Oh my gosh, how wonderful are you?! 
Absolutely amazing post which will put alot of ladies, me included, at ease!!
H&H 9 months to us all xoxo


----------



## mavsprtynpink

awesome post! I am at 13 weeks and was still wondering about the bath thing.


----------



## welshgirl21

Thanks for the great post, I am 7 weeks and for the past 2 weeks have felt pretty much ok other than being tired all the time and sore boobs which feel better today. 

This has really reassured me that I don't have to worry about my lack of symptoms (well, not too much as I keep reading about missed miscarriage :(


----------



## eulmh82

I will admit I am still scared of baths. I'm the type of person who runs a hot bath, gets in and then makes it hotter. I hate to feel cold in the bath - so I'm avoiding them altogether.


----------



## MrsNorthman

Thanks a million for the post, found it really helpful.

Just wondered if you have anything on feeling crampy, really more like achey in the womb area. I was feeling this all day Sunday and it wasnt sore or scary but I was just wondering if this is quite normal for people to feel and that it is ok??

Thanks again. 

xx


----------



## hulagirl

Thank you for such a well thought out and informative post.
I do have one question. I had mmc in march and am now pregnant again. I had quite bad pains last week and epu scaned me. I should of been 6w4d but scan said 5w5d with heartbeat, my hcg was 40624 at 6w1d. 
Should i be worried by the difference of 6 days. I know when i ovulated. They wont scan me again till 12 weeks and am worried and a little bit paranoid. 

Thanks again x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey there, great post! I'm a doc and agree with everything you wrote! :thumbup:

Interestingly, i am having a completely symptom-free pregnancy, following a very challenging one... The mommy in me WAS worried, but the doc in me has finally convinced the mommy to relax and enjoy :winkwink:


----------



## Wyntir

Thank you for taking the time to share this with us!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Mrsnortham and hulagirl-
Pains are going to come and go a lot during pregnancy! I'm a few days short of my third trimester and I still get period type pains. I had a miscarriage like many of you and I completely know how scary it is with every twitch and twinge! With this pregnancy I was 95% sure I was having another miscarriage. I was doubled over in bed with pain lying in the fetal position (go figure). All is well. With cramping that constant it's really normal. I kid you not, every single day almost every single woman has some sort of cramping. Your uterus is stretching, your cervix has pressure, your other organs quite frankly are getting pissed off because they are being pushed around. Very common. The only time I wouldtell you to see a dr is if the pains are coming along with a tightening. 

Here is the "rule of thumb" with contractions and tightening:
A small contraction (quite normal and a Braxton hicks) will feel like the tip of your nose
A mild contraction will feel like your chin
A moderate contraction will feel like your forehead

If you experience a mild or moderate- go be seen :) and to add to you hulagirl- your numbers are beautiful!! My goodness! And for you an all other ladies wondering about ultrasounds:

Ultrasounds can be off by two whole weeks! Anything + or - two weeks is fine!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

To all you wonderful ladies thanking me- I enjoyed making a post for you all, because I have been in your shoes! :)


----------



## Mari30me

That is an awesome post. Thank you so much:)


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Not a problem! Thank you for reading it!


----------



## Diet_Coke

Thanks. I really want to take a bath but didn't because I thought it wasn't safe. Having one tonight!!


----------



## megangrohl

Thanks for the post. I knew most of that stuff already. I liked the brown discharge stuff. But I heard that IB is usually only around when your period is due. When you get it around 6 weeks is this just because its just taken longer to come out and thats why it coems out brown? 

I went to the ER this past Friday and they did an u/s, shitty machine out of date, but they did it and saw yolk sac inside GS so everything was looking good for how far along I was. (5.5-6weeks) and doc still didnt know why I had the brown discharge but said alot of pregnant woman do have this. I had the internal u/s done and there was brown stuff on the end of the probe at the end. No pain though.

I am having really bad morning sickness everyday and its off and on all day and only vomit in the mornings it seems. This is normal too, right? Thanks!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Enjoy it Hun!!! I love my baths!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Megan- implantation bleeding can happen most anytime before 8 weeks. I think it's more of a myth to say it's when AF is due. A lot of women do tend to bleed around that time though. And yes, blood can be trapped behind cervix and therefore the longer it sits tge browner it will get. For your gestation it's perfectly normal to see what you did on ultrasound. It is really common to only see sac and yolk during the fifth week. It is very rare to see a heartbeat before six weeks and usually that's because the heart hasn't started pumping yet. Your blood sounds dead on as implantation bleeding.

Your symptoms are completely normal too. Some days will be worse, some better. When I say water is a miracle worker in pregnancy I can't stress that enough! Water helps dilute hormones and can greatly help. Try adding a touch if lemon to help stomach aches


----------



## megangrohl

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Megan- implantation bleeding can happen most anytime before 8 weeks. I think it's more of a myth to say it's when AF is due. A lot of women do tend to bleed around that time though. And yes, blood can be trapped behind cervix and therefore the longer it sits tge browner it will get. For your gestation it's perfectly normal to see what you did on ultrasound. It is really common to only see sac and yolk during the fifth week. It is very rare to see a heartbeat before six weeks and usually that's because the heart hasn't started pumping yet. Your blood sounds dead on as implantation bleeding.
> 
> Your symptoms are completely normal too. Some days will be worse, some better. When I say water is a miracle worker in pregnancy I can't stress that enough! Water helps dilute hormones and can greatly help. Try adding a touch if lemon to help stomach aches

Thanks, I do drink alot of water and gingerale - alot of fluids in general, really. Can't seem to eat much though but I force myself to eat. it's horrible. I was between 5.5-6 weeks. Is it normal to see a yolk sac at 6 weeks? Also might I add I have a severely tilted uterus the doc had alot of trouble he had to go really far back!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Oh that tilted uterus definitely will make it hard to see a thing!! Some women can't even see baby at your gestation- so you're doing fabulous I'd say. Odds are your LO has a heartbeat and it just may be very hard to see!
I definitely wouldn't worry at all.


----------



## megangrohl

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Oh that tilted uterus definitely will make it hard to see a thing!! Some women can't even see baby at your gestation- so you're doing fabulous I'd say. Odds are your LO has a heartbeat and it just may be very hard to see!
> I definitely wouldn't worry at all.

Thanks, that means alot. I have my next U/S (a proper one) on September 12th so hoping to be able to see something, at least.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Good luck hun! Let me know please how it goes :)


----------



## megangrohl

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Good luck hun! Let me know please how it goes :)

I will for sure!! Hoping to see alot more, I was told it's great that I am really sick but I don't think it's that great to go through lol


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Haha being sick I can relate. I felt like I had a hangover 24/7!!


----------



## megangrohl

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Haha being sick I can relate. I felt like I had a hangover 24/7!!

Thats me lol throwing up every single day. Thuoght today was OK til I started vomiting in the shower lol boooooooo


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Oh hun I know humidity is the worst!! Have you tried with a door or window open? In the first trimester a lot of women gag bc of the humidity:(


----------



## CrazyKitty

I haven't been able to catch up on the rest of the comments on this thread but what I read earlier are great! Thankyou for posting this! I honestly hadn't even considered there being a problem taking baths so I suppose I'm one of few but this has proved very helpful with other things! Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy and, if I think of anything, I shall definately message you :) xox


----------



## megangrohl

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Oh hun I know humidity is the worst!! Have you tried with a door or window open? In the first trimester a lot of women gag bc of the humidity:(

I read about that. I have had the air on alot and I never thuoght about the shower. Theres no windows in the bathroom :(


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Crazykitty- you are more than welcome! I will definitely be here so anytime you need me:)
Meghan- ha Maybe door open? And or lower temperature? I would dread showering (don't worry I still did) lol but i was so sick in there till I kept door or window open!


----------



## megangrohl

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Crazykitty- you are more than welcome! I will definitely be here so anytime you need me:)
> Meghan- ha Maybe door open? And or lower temperature? I would dread showering (don't worry I still did) lol but i was so sick in there till I kept door or window open!

Haha I always leave the door open! Nothing helps, I think it's just my payment for being such a bad girl when I was little lol


----------



## singers_love

I would also like to say thank you! I had a MC a couple of months ago, and have got another BFP this month, but noticed cramps this time round, this early, and was really worrying! I think I just need to chill! Thank you again!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Lol Meghan- probably right, payback huh? Maybe a lower temp? Keep one door of shower open or the curtain halfway?

Singers_love- I understand hun. it's really hard not to worry.. I have been there before. Take it one day at a time. I still do. A lot of women who have experienced a miscarriage get so worried the next few times that it almost ruins the joy of pregnancy. Pregnancy can be scary and wonderful at the same time. I just know from experience that I over worried and ended up being a wreck for a while even with everything I know. Just us being humans. You will be fine:) best of luck to you hun


----------



## sunshineray7

This is a fantastic thread, Thankyou! Just a quick question...in the UK, drs don't check hcg levels but i'm a little worried that my pg tests are still not dark lines. I did get a preg 1-2 wks on digi today, should I be worried about darkness of lines?


----------



## baby D

Fabulous! Sticky thread me thinks!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Thank you hun! I hope so! I plan on adding more info a little later on today:)


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Sunshineray- I advise (my dr too) that women not worry too much about the darkness of lines as there are many many factors that can change this. Lines can vary with test, even if the same brand, can vary if you change time of day it taken, how much you have drank especially water. 
Hcgs are usually only checked with women who had a previous mc or more or whom are experiencing bleeding. that being said- if one test was positive and upon taking another later it was negative id be a little concerned
Hope this helps :)


----------



## Peckles

Great thread! i had a question. I had brown spotting a few days ago so I went in and had a vaginal u/s. Doctor said everything looked good but baby was measuring a week behind what I originally thought. But hb was around 160 for 5w5d and he even said sometime the machine is off about 5 days.

He did some bloodwork that I got back today and showed my hcg around 25,000 but that my progesterone was low and prescribed vaginal pills. Is this something I need to be concerned about? My husband has done some Googling (even though I told him not to!) and we are now both concerned.

Thank you for this thread!


----------



## stickylizard

Thank you!! xx


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Peckles- The fact that your LO has such a strong heartbeat at that gestation is extremely promising. I'd honestly say that your bleeding was infact implantation. Measurements can be off by quite a bit! The further on it can even be two weeks ahead or behind. Ultrasounds are wonderful but not always 100% accurate.
Your progesterone was caught very early which is a great sign! Some women's dr will not prescribe anything so you are very lucky! I would, if I were you, feel very confident of your pregnancy. The medication will help greatly until placenta takes over around the end of first trimester to early second:)
Congrats:)


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Very welcome hun :)


----------



## stickylizard

I left you an inbox message :D


----------



## animalcracker

What an informative and helpful post! 

I am curious if you know anything about fibroids? I have a few and I have been quite worried about them, although my Dr. isn't too concerned.

She did scare me at my last appointment and said I might experience pain and premature labor:wacko: If that happens to call her ASAP. I also know I need to have a c section.

Have you seen many women with fibroids? I'm wondering what my chances of a safe, healthy pregnancy to term are as I do get worried about them on occasion:nope:

Thank you very much!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Animalcrackers- Fibroids are very common during pregnancy. I would have to say I see at least one woman each day who have them in my workplace. Everything you doctor told you is true, but preterm labor is usually very rare. 
I would say out of all the women I have seen with fibroids (now in the hundreds) only a handfull of them have experienced pre-term labor due to them. I am sure your doctor will continue to minitor you during your pregnancy, right? The only time they become worrisome is if they grow extremely large. 
The pain that can come with them is also very normal, so do not be too alarmed if you experience this. Most pregnant women do not even know they have fibroids. If you do experience pain I would suggest you lay down and use an icepack on the area causing you pain. Obviously, like any other pregnancy fibroids or not, if you experience a lot of bleeding go be seen. During pregnancy these will not be treated as they do not pose a high risk to you or baby. However, after your pregnancy there are several options to treat the fibroids.

Happy and Healthy 9 Months:)


----------



## Wilsey

This is awesome - thank you so much for taking the time to write it!

Question from me: For the last four days (today being day four) I've had light brown spotting. In total it would not be enough to fill even one liner. Sometimes it's mixed with creamy cm. I am also getting light cramps and sometimes very short sharp pains. Nothing that makes me double over (ie not really bad abdominal pains). Is this quite normal?

I also and implantation bleeding (brown blood) from 7dpo - 11dpo.

I'm going in for a dating scan tomorrow (although I know when I ovulated) just to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## Peckles

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Peckles- The fact that your LO has such a strong heartbeat at that gestation is extremely promising. I'd honestly say that your bleeding was infact implantation. Measurements can be off by quite a bit! The further on it can even be two weeks ahead or behind. Ultrasounds are wonderful but not always 100% accurate.
> Your progesterone was caught very early which is a great sign! Some women's dr will not prescribe anything so you are very lucky! I would, if I were you, feel very confident of your pregnancy. The medication will help greatly until placenta takes over around the end of first trimester to early second:)
> Congrats:)

Thank you!!! The doc told me to expect a little more bleeding because he showed me a spot on the u/s where it looked like a little more was coming. He said not to worry unless it turned into a flow. But still, it hasn't been red, just brown.

Have another u/s next Wednesday to see if LO has grown any more. Nervous but excited at the same time. 

Thank you again! :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Animalcrackers- Fibroids are very common during pregnancy. I would have to say I see at least one woman each day who have them in my workplace. Everything you doctor told you is true, but preterm labor is usually very rare.
> I would say out of all the women I have seen with fibroids (now in the hundreds) only a handfull of them have experienced pre-term labor due to them. I am sure your doctor will continue to minitor you during your pregnancy, right? The only time they become worrisome is if they grow extremely large.
> The pain that can come with them is also very normal, so do not be too alarmed if you experience this. Most pregnant women do not even know they have fibroids. If you do experience pain I would suggest you lay down and use an icepack on the area causing you pain. Obviously, like any other pregnancy fibroids or not, if you experience a lot of bleeding go be seen. During pregnancy these will not be treated as they do not pose a high risk to you or baby. However, after your pregnancy there are several options to treat the fibroids.
> 
> Happy and Healthy 9 Months:)

Oh my, you have made me feel SO much better!! Thank you ever so much!
My Dr. is indeed monitoring me. I am 15 weeks now and honestly I haven't felt a thing - haven't had any bleeding or pain.

I had no idea I had them either - it was a shock when I found out about them last year.

Thanks again so much for this entire thread and for answering my question! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

I am extremely pleased that so many of you have found comfort in this post, and have messaged me any other concerns that you have had. At first I was reluctant to post this thread because I did not want to intrude on you all, but every one of you is amazing.

I have recieved some messages (quite a bit actually) and hopefully I have responded to each of you with good information that has helped you in some way. After getting some questions in regards to a few repeating topics I decided, hey why not add some more information. So if any of you are interested, I encourage you to take a look :) 

Frequently Asked Questions:
*Flu season is approaching, should I get the flu vaccination?*- Doctors, midwives, nurses, national health groups will all tell you the same thing- get the flu shot. I know that some of you may have different views on this subject and you are all entitled to them, thats what makes us human. Here is why I (along with any medical professional) will encourage to get the vaccine.
-During pregnancy your immune system is lowered. True, lucky us huh? Our bodies are used to fighting off infections, and some people who never had the flu will get it during pregnancy. Not only do we have the flu to worry about we also have the dreaded H1N1. I can tell you this right now, many people survive the flu and the H1N1 virus, but I have been around those pregnant women who have lost their lives, or their newborns to this horrible sickness. I am NOT trying to scare you, so please dont think that. Every single test that has been done shows there is NO connection to miscarriage, NO connection to fetal abnormalities, and NO connections to any problems associated with pregnancy. The flu shot this year (as well as last) is inclusive with the H1N1 virus. Pregnant women are among the first few groups of people who the first batches are reserved for. Just please, make sure it is the shot, *not* the nasal spray. The shot is designated for pregnant women. *MYTH ALERT:* *getting the vaccination is the same as getting injected with the illness. * Not true. You are not injected with the virus. Some women say that they have felt ill afterwards, and this is now seen to be complete coincidence. There are some women who should steer clear of the shot, and it is those who are allergic to eggs. If you are concerned, speak to your healthcare provider:)

*I am bleeding, a lot. Does this mean miscarriage?* Not always. Before you go thinking the worst (which I know, isnt easy), you should know about another common pregnancy occurance known as a subchorionic hematoma. These are known as blood clots, or hemorrhages that are found within the uterus. These are actually quite common (I have had one myself this pregnancy). A subchorionic hematoma *will 90% of the time not cause any pregnancy complications. * There is no known direct cause of these occurences but it is lead to believe that the rapid expading of the uterus can cause a bleed, whether it is large or small. If you have been diagnosed as having a subchorionic hematoma many doctors are on the fence about bedrest. The doctor I work for who is a specialist, along with myself believe that bedrest is a good way to stop or slow down the bleeding. Also, you need to stay very hydrated. Dehydration causes contractions which can irritate this bleed. Also, no lifting over approximately 5 pounds. If you do not want the bed rest then just take it easy. :) Most of these SCH's will either absorb on their own or bleed out, they are very rarely a cause for concern.
*Signs of a SCH:* bright red bleeding, mild to moderate cramping, unexplained bleeding which will eventually lead to a diagnosis by ultrasound.

WATER, the miracle worker: I know that most of you are looking at this and thinking, Ok Captain Obvious, we would die without it. But before thinking that, let me give you a little more information on why it is so important to stay hydrated.
*Keep those contractions away!* As mentioned above, dehydration can cause a lot of pain as well as contractions. Your body needs to stay hydrated to keep this away. Some contractions are common during pregnancy such as the braxton hicks contractions. Most of the time pregnancy women experience uterine irritation which can cause period like pain. Water will help keep this pain away. Dehydration can cause preterm labor later on, so drink up ladies!
*Water helps amniotic fluid:* Its true! During the first trimester mommy's water intake will greatly influence the amount of amniotic fluid during pregnancy! During pregnancy your blood volume will increase by an amazing 40% in order to keep baby and placenta happy. 
*Water flushes out gross bacteria:* Drinking a lot of water during pregnancy will help flush out those gross bacteria that can cause UTIs. I had a patient come in literally every week with a UTI, after encouraging her to drink about a gallon of water a day, she hasnt had one since week 15 and she is now 38 weeks. Water intake in general helps prevent infections of all kinds that we are all more susceptible to. 

For nonpregnant people, they should drink about 8, 8oz glasses of water a day. For us preggers, try to drink around 12. If you can drink a gallon of water a day even better! If you dont like plain water try adding a flavor packet.
Caffienated drinks, sodas, and juices with added sweeteners do not count towards the daily fluid intake, but broth, and unsweetened juices do!

*Having an ultrasound will harm my baby-* contrary to what many "studies" will say online no, they will not. The only time an ultrasound will pose a risk to baby is if the mother is experiencing heavy bleeding and given a transvaginal ultrasound (blood will irritate the cervix). Some women believe that it is the soundwaves that are put into the stomach in order to see baby, and that this will hurt their ears! No, again.. it will not. The machine is specialized to pick UP the very small or large soundwaves and creates images based off of them. :) Sometimes, having an abdominal ultrasound can cause pain to the mother, and with that often women believe if it hurts them, it hurts baby. Remember, your baby has a lot of cushioning in there. You may feel it externally but it wont hurt internally if that makes sense. Babies rarely feel it even in the third trimester where baby is real big!

Will update later with more information.

Have a WONDERFUL day or night ladies :)


----------



## babyblog

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Hello all you wonderful pregnant ladies:) Sorry to pop over from the second trimester but this is something Ive considered doing for awhile. I try to come over and offer as much advice as I can to some of you experiencing troubles or who have questions. Some of you have private messaged me with questions, and I love helping if I can. So, if anyone feels free to message me after such a long post- you are more than welcome.
> 
> So for starters, I am a nurse in obstetrics, labor and delivery, and the NICU. Throughout the 8 years Ive been a registered nurse I have taught many pregnancy classes, calmed many women, and have done my fair share of consoling as well. I cannot tell you how funny it is when I hear many women come to me with questions that they think are so crazy, but in reality I hear them quite often..So, for the following I wanted to answer some questions that I hear most frequently and ease some common complaints:
> * Can I take a bath while pregnant?*- When I ask this to women in my classes almost every single one of them say no. I know that it may seem like a scary thing but actually I recommend taking a nice bath. Really, I promise you will not hard boil your baby! :D Just do not exceed 100 degrees or so. If you feel overly hot in the bath, add some cool water. There will be no ill side effects to baby the only concern is that if the bath is TOO hot your internal temperature can rise, therefore being bad. Take a bath!! Just avoid saunas and hottubs for the time being.
> *My hair has gone to hell, can I dye it?*- Why not? According to all medical journals I've read, as well as the CDC there has not been ONE study that proves the chemicals in hair dye will pose a risk to your baby. The smell for first trimester mommies may just be gross.
> *I do not want to have sex, at all.* People make it seem like every woman is willing to hump anything at anytime. While hormones do increase a woman's sexual appetite not every woman is going to feel the same. I am 26 weeks and I don't want him to touch me. Lets be honest, I am too busy eating and sleeping. And in the first trimester, the thought of anyone touching my nipples was the least bit attractive. Just wait till the second trimester, the leaking is always fun during intercourse. On the other end of the spectrum, some women do not want to have sex in fear they will hurt their baby. Please, have sex if you want to. Sex is GREAT for parents (and get it while you can). Did you know that an orgasm releases hormones that will calm the baby and give him/her a euphoric feeling? No baby wont experience that "feeling" but they will feel happy so to speak.
> *I am afraid of my microwave*- Trust me, you dont have to wrap yourself in aluminum foil to turn on the microwave, or hide behind your fridge. There have been no studies showing microwaves are harmful to your baby. But, for precautions, please dont stand with one turned on for 2+ hours.
> *A few cigarettes wont hurt, right?*- I dont really like this question when anyone answers it. But I can say this.. women who have smoked before knowing they were pregnant, but stopped once they got their :BFP: everything is fine! Same goes with alcohol (and yes a glass of red wine now and then is perfectly acceptable). If there is something that will harm you, it will harm baby. Cigarettes are linked to premature labor, fetal lung disorders, an increased chance of SIDS, and stillbirth. I know quitting is hard, and I will not judge anyone, but smoking a cigarette while pregnant is like sharing one with your newborn.
> 
> Now to more serious stuff.. A lot of posts in the first trimester are about bleeding, lack of symptoms, and/or HCG.
> 
> *HCG-* As many of you already know, HCG is the pregnancy hormone that sustains pregnancy before the placenta takes over (end of first trimester). I know that some of you have had frequent tests, as did I for a previous m/c. But let me tell you some facts and myths about HCG. _HCG should double every 2 days_- for the most part, yes. But that is not always going to happen and because it doesnt double does NOT mean your having a miscarriage. It can take women 3 days to double early on, and the higher your HCG is- it can take 4 days! I am an example.. my levels were at 36,000. Two days later I had a test.. 43,000. I was very worried. Luckily, I went home and looked through medical books, when numbers are that high it can take 4 or more days to double! Statistically speaking, if HCG always doubled every two days we would be in the hundreds of thousands, multiple pregnancies in the millions! (And you think your morning sickness is bad now?) Here is a chart from the doctor I work for:
> Under 1200- 31-72 hours (approx)
> Between 1200-6000- 72-96 hours
> Over 6000- 96+ hours!
> 
> *Lack of symptoms, or symptoms being leaving-* Some women under 7 weeks will experience some symptoms. Most women symptoms will come and stay around 7 weeks. But, do not worry if one day your symptoms reside or you feel somewhat normal. Thats OK! You don't have to throw up your lunch every day to feel positive about your pregnancy. Depending on how much water you drink, or how your body reacts to the hormones that day- you may feel better. Also, the placenta starts taking over at around 10 weeks. Your hormones will peak around this time, and around 12 weeks will start to taper off. A HUGE majority of women will feel loads better around this time. This is completely normal. And if you dont have symptoms at all? Nice, you lucky girl. I did not have them with my first (that ended up in a 70 pound weight gain because I was ALWAYS hungry). But just because you dont have symptoms doesnt mean its always bad.
> 
> *Bleeding-* You would be surprised about how many women bleed during pregnancy. There are many reasons for a woman to bleed. Implantation bleeding is the most common when baby burrows into lining. This blood most of the time is dark brown. However, some women report having bright red, and a lot.. and all is well. Another cause for bleeding is sex, or any kind of penetration including transvaginal ultrasounds, and pap-smears. Your blood flow has increased after becomming pregnant. The tiny little blood vessels in your cervix and uterus are working overtime and can easily become irritated (ha, we are all irritated in general, now we have irritated lady parts). This is okay. While bleeding can be a sign of miscarriage or ectopic do not think its the worst for you. Just consult your dr. Of course go to a hospital straight away if you have severe cramps, pain in the shoulder, severe pressure like your constipated, or feel faint. Pain is NOT always a bad thing. You will have stretching and growing pains, and UTI's will cause cramping and lower back pain. (so can gas and constipation, thats the worst)
> 
> One last thing before I depart from this ridiculously long post (sorry) is discharge. Discharge is REALLY normal during pregnancy. Blame those wonderful hormones yet again. Your discharge can range from white, snot like, off white, to even just clear. Really, any discharge is okay UNLESS it is white and clumpy, smells like fish or yeast like beer, hurts when peeing, is frothy, if your "down there' hurts, or if it has a grayish tint. These all are signs of infection and is treated with antibiotics which are safe for pregnancy.
> 
> I hope this has helped at least one of you out there. If you have questions post here and I'll be happy to respond. Or send me a message. I wish you all the very best and a happy and healthy nine months. I also know a lot about TTC, what happens during or after a m/c, and tests that can be done.
> 
> 
> Remember, you are only going to be pregnant with this baby once, enjoy every moment.

I don't understand why anyone would be afraid of having a bath! am i missing something?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

peckles and animalcracker- I am glad to help the both of you:) Everything you are experiencing sounds very normal during pregnancy! Enjoy and relax as much as you can. :) :hugs:

Wilsey- Hello Hun:) and you are more than welcome. What you are experiencing also sounds pretty textbook first trimester, but when it comes to bleeding since I cannot see your bloodwork etc, I can never tell anyone 100% that its okay. BUT what i can tell you is I see it all the time with positive outcomes. I am sorry if this is TMI but have you had sex, any kind of penetration? Sometimes bleeding just, happens for no known reason. And this is okay. Your rapidly expanding uterus and your increased bloodflow can make it a whole lot easier for you to bleed. The discharge you are experiencing is also quite normal. You have an ultrasound soon, have they checked your HCG hun?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Babyblog- a lot of women are very concerned about this actually. There is a concern of water beign too hot (which is why hottubs are said to be avoided during pregnancy). There is also a question on the sanitation of a bath. Some women who are predisposed to infection should steer clear from baths.


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks JaydensMommy! Ignore my PM!

I know this is silly but we haven't had sex since we found out - just haven't really felt like it (plus my nipples/boobs have been sore). But I think I'm getting my sex drive back (yay!). So definitely not spotting from that.

I think it must be fine because I'm not feeling any abdominal pain. I guess knowing you can have a missed miscarriage just kind of freaked me out!


----------



## babyblog

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Babyblog- a lot of women are very concerned about this actually. There is a concern of water beign too hot (which is why hottubs are said to be avoided during pregnancy). There is also a question on the sanitation of a bath. Some women who are predisposed to infection should steer clear from baths.

Interesting, i've never heard of that before! I would think that as long as the water isn't scorching you should be fine.Oo i love my hot baths, nothing would keep me out of that :happydance:


----------



## Sara35

Thank you so much, excellent read.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

:) As do I. The real concern is your body temperature getting too high. A sign of this would be increased thirst during your bath, or sweating. A high body temp can be bad in some cases.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Sara- Very welcome hun. Glad you read it!


----------



## Hels_Bells

JaydensMommy1 said:


> I am extremely pleased that so many of you have found comfort in this post, and have messaged me any other concerns that you have had. At first I was reluctant to post this thread because I did not want to intrude on you all, but every one of you is amazing.
> 
> I have recieved some messages (quite a bit actually) and hopefully I have responded to each of you with good information that has helped you in some way. After getting some questions in regards to a few repeating topics I decided, hey why not add some more information. So if any of you are interested, I encourage you to take a look :)
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions:
> *Flu season is approaching, should I get the flu vaccination?*- Doctors, midwives, nurses, national health groups will all tell you the same thing- get the flu shot. I know that some of you may have different views on this subject and you are all entitled to them, thats what makes us human. Here is why I (along with any medical professional) will encourage to get the vaccine.
> -During pregnancy your immune system is lowered. True, lucky us huh? Our bodies are used to fighting off infections, and some people who never had the flu will get it during pregnancy. Not only do we have the flu to worry about we also have the dreaded H1N1. I can tell you this right now, many people survive the flu and the H1N1 virus, but I have been around those pregnant women who have lost their lives, or their newborns to this horrible sickness. I am NOT trying to scare you, so please dont think that. Every single test that has been done shows there is NO connection to miscarriage, NO connection to fetal abnormalities, and NO connections to any problems associated with pregnancy. The flu shot this year (as well as last) is inclusive with the H1N1 virus. Pregnant women are among the first few groups of people who the first batches are reserved for. Just please, make sure it is the shot, *not* the nasal spray. The shot is designated for pregnant women. *MYTH ALERT:* *getting the vaccination is the same as getting injected with the illness. * Not true. You are not injected with the virus. Some women say that they have felt ill afterwards, and this is now seen to be complete coincidence. There are some women who should steer clear of the shot, and it is those who are allergic to eggs. If you are concerned, speak to your healthcare provider:)
> 
> *I am bleeding, a lot. Does this mean miscarriage?* Not always. Before you go thinking the worst (which I know, isnt easy), you should know about another common pregnancy occurance known as a subchorionic hematoma. These are known as blood clots, or hemorrhages that are found within the uterus. These are actually quite common (I have had one myself this pregnancy). A subchorionic hematoma *will 90% of the time not cause any pregnancy complications. * There is no known direct cause of these occurences but it is lead to believe that the rapid expading of the uterus can cause a bleed, whether it is large or small. If you have been diagnosed as having a subchorionic hematoma many doctors are on the fence about bedrest. The doctor I work for who is a specialist, along with myself believe that bedrest is a good way to stop or slow down the bleeding. Also, you need to stay very hydrated. Dehydration causes contractions which can irritate this bleed. Also, no lifting over approximately 5 pounds. If you do not want the bed rest then just take it easy. :) Most of these SCH's will either absorb on their own or bleed out, they are very rarely a cause for concern.
> *Signs of a SCH:* bright red bleeding, mild to moderate cramping, unexplained bleeding which will eventually lead to a diagnosis by ultrasound.
> 
> WATER, the miracle worker: I know that most of you are looking at this and thinking, Ok Captain Obvious, we would die without it. But before thinking that, let me give you a little more information on why it is so important to stay hydrated.
> *Keep those contractions away!* As mentioned above, dehydration can cause a lot of pain as well as contractions. Your body needs to stay hydrated to keep this away. Some contractions are common during pregnancy such as the braxton hicks contractions. Most of the time pregnancy women experience uterine irritation which can cause period like pain. Water will help keep this pain away. Dehydration can cause preterm labor later on, so drink up ladies!
> *Water helps amniotic fluid:* Its true! During the first trimester mommy's water intake will greatly influence the amount of amniotic fluid during pregnancy! During pregnancy your blood volume will increase by an amazing 40% in order to keep baby and placenta happy.
> *Water flushes out gross bacteria:* Drinking a lot of water during pregnancy will help flush out those gross bacteria that can cause UTIs. I had a patient come in literally every week with a UTI, after encouraging her to drink about a gallon of water a day, she hasnt had one since week 15 and she is now 38 weeks. Water intake in general helps prevent infections of all kinds that we are all more susceptible to.
> 
> For nonpregnant people, they should drink about 8, 8oz glasses of water a day. For us preggers, try to drink around 12. If you can drink a gallon of water a day even better! If you dont like plain water try adding a flavor packet.
> Caffienated drinks, sodas, and juices with added sweeteners do not count towards the daily fluid intake, but broth, and unsweetened juices do!
> 
> *Having an ultrasound will harm my baby-* contrary to what many "studies" will say online no, they will not. The only time an ultrasound will pose a risk to baby is if the mother is experiencing heavy bleeding and given a transvaginal ultrasound (blood will irritate the cervix). Some women believe that it is the soundwaves that are put into the stomach in order to see baby, and that this will hurt their ears! No, again.. it will not. The machine is specialized to pick UP the very small or large soundwaves and creates images based off of them. :) Sometimes, having an abdominal ultrasound can cause pain to the mother, and with that often women believe if it hurts them, it hurts baby. Remember, your baby has a lot of cushioning in there. You may feel it externally but it wont hurt internally if that makes sense. Babies rarely feel it even in the third trimester where baby is real big!
> 
> Will update later with more information.
> 
> Have a WONDERFUL day or night ladies :)

That's interesting about the flue shot; my midwife actually said the opposite.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Wow that's insane! Here in California they encourage it and pharmacies even so it for free for women without insurance


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Did she give any reasoning? If you check the CDC website, they really encourage it


----------



## SAJ

great thread, thanks so much for taking the time to give us all some peace of mind!

Where I live, the flu vaccination is also recommended and is given to pregnant women and people at high risk first, before it is offered to the general public. I'll be getting mine again this year:thumbup:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Wonderful hun:)
I am an advocate for the flu shots, because it has helped saved many people. 
A lot of people think that there are "consipracies" but.. really there is nothing the government is doing to try to plot against us. 

There is a reason it is recommended, because not studies but *statistics* show pregnant women are more prone to more severe complications.
Congrats on your pregnancy hun!


----------



## Babykiser

wow!!! just read this whole thread and its amazing!!! thank you much for posting jaydensmommy!!!! i do have something im going through and maybe u can give your opinion.
so i got my bfp aug 22nd @10 dpo, took a digi on aug26th..just to confirm. no real symptoms, no cramping, bleeding or anything. well yesterday out of no where i notice some brown spotting...later that night it turned into full bleeding, like af with af cramps too. i think af was actually due yesterday or a cpl days before, but it was like af was right on time. so the bleeding has not stopped(going to see the dr tomorrow morn) im thinking i had a chemical or early mc??? i would have been 5 weeks tomorrow. if this is the case this would be my 2nd mc in 5 months! any advice on what i should ask my dr to check, besides hcg? i dont want to get the whole "well there is nothing we can do", i know that, but what about in the future? i feel like i have a problem staying pregnant.

sorry so long, but thank you for reading :)


----------



## megangrohl

Babykiser said:


> wow!!! just read this whole thread and its amazing!!! thank you much for posting jaydensmommy!!!! i do have something im going through and maybe u can give your opinion.
> so i got my bfp aug 22nd @10 dpo, took a digi on aug26th..just to confirm. no real symptoms, no cramping, bleeding or anything. well yesterday out of no where i notice some brown spotting...later that night it turned into full bleeding, like af with af cramps too. i think af was actually due yesterday or a cpl days before, but it was like af was right on time. so the bleeding has not stopped(going to see the dr tomorrow morn) im thinking i had a chemical or early mc??? i would have been 5 weeks tomorrow. if this is the case this would be my 2nd mc in 5 months! any advice on what i should ask my dr to check, besides hcg? i dont want to get the whole "well there is nothing we can do", i know that, but what about in the future? i feel like i have a problem staying pregnant.
> 
> sorry so long, but thank you for reading :)

I know I'm not a medical professional, and really there isn't much they can do. But you might be able to ask them to get genetic testing done, usually they do this after 2 consecutive m/c's. they just try to get you to save some tissue so that they could test it. good luck and i'm sorry you're going thru this


----------



## JaydensMommy1

babykiser-
Hello Hun, I am really sorry that you are experiencing this right now. I hate hearing when things go wrong especially in women who want it so bad. :hugs: unfortunately unless you are willing to pay out of pocket the genetic testing is not done until three consecutive miscarriages (i know, that is torture). You can always ask for some lab work to check your progesterone levels. There is always a possibility that you **may** have a clotting disorder. Before getting pregnant again, you should talk to your doctor and ask if you can have some testing done to check for such disorders. This way, if an advil is needed once a day while pregnant then you can take it. Clotting disorders can be quite common unfortunately. But like I said, ask DR to check your progesterone levels. And if its low you might have low PG and a tablet can be taken next time.
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

I will say that I don't agree with the fact that caffeinated drinks like coffee or tea or sweetened beverages don't count as fluid intake. All my mom ever drinks is coffee, she never drinks water or anything else. In her pregnancies she drank decaf. So if that didn't count I think she'd probably be bad off..lol 

Don't get me wrong, I drink as much water as I can and not much else since I love it, but I don't see how something that is made from water isn't counted.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Anything caffeinated and drank excessively will cause dehydration- it's true :) this is why it doesn't count towards your daily water intake. check out the post below


----------



## JaydensMommy1

I'm not saying things made from water dont count but things with caffiene or high sugar will cause dehydration. This is aimed towards those who drink 4+ cups a day. It's a very controversial thing.. Protocol for every hospital I've worked at and pamphlets I've gven out all say coffee doesn't count. however each have their own views.
Unfortunately I cannot link you to a medical journal but I can give you this https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/caffeine.html

Basically all in all water should be consumed first before coffee but that doesn't mean coffee is unsafe in moderation


----------



## Jaylynne

Jaydensmommy, found a boppy brand pregnancy pillow at babies r us for $55 and I had a 20% off coupon. Omg it is the best ever! Tried it when I got home at 5 and didn't get up for an hour. Ladies get one if you have trouble sleeping/getting comfortable!! No need to constantly rearrange pillows or have them drop on the floor!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Jaylynn- wonderful hun! I am happy that you slept so good! I have it all- pillows, mattress toppers.. But still I hurt lol


----------



## Siuan

Well, thanks to this post, I am taking the bull by the horns and dying my hair this morning. I'm off to a wedding later so I really wanted to do it, but didn't know what was best to do really (differing opinions on line if you search) and my hairdresser said the same yesterday as JaydensMommy... so... here goes nothing! 

Thank you :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Aww what a great thread this is!!!! I have a quick question for you if thats okay...ive just turned 8 weeks and for the past 2 days on an afternoon ive started to feel a bit crampy and my hips are achey...ive had 3 early m/c's and am pretrified that something might be wrong as i havent felt a cramp since i was 5 weeks, is it quite normal to start to cramp/ache a little again? They seem to go after i have had a sleep/rest but when they are there i get scared and anxious and im not sure if that could be making them feel worse than they actually are!!! thank you xxx


----------



## PG5K

I've just had my bfp...what do I have to do next? How long before I see the doctor. I'm from the UK.
This threads be so helpful, thank you.


----------



## IrishGirl

Thank You sooooooo much for this thread:)You do realise now that were going to torment you ha ha ha ha;)If you get a second please{i know your very busy}.I was just wondering.I suffer with migraines.When i get them there really bad:(Ive had a headache all week but yesterday a was sobbing because nothing was easing the pain{i normally have to take really strong painkillers which i cant do now}Paracetamol are not working is there anything else i can do or take??Ive done the dark room and stuff and nada.


----------



## FlowerFairy

PG5K said:


> I've just had my bfp...what do I have to do next? How long before I see the doctor. I'm from the UK.
> This threads be so helpful, thank you.

Sorry to but it, but in The UK you generally don't need to see a Doctor. Just ask for a booking in appointment with your surgery midwife. Where I am in West Yorkshire they have an email address to request an MW. Dr's dont confirm pregnancy really, if you've had a decent BFP and your AF is late you can book directly with the MW :flower: Congratulations x


----------



## PG5K

FlowerFairy said:


> Sorry to but it, but in The UK you generally don't need to see a Doctor. Just ask for a booking in appointment with your surgery midwife. Where I am in West Yorkshire they have an email address to request an MW. Dr's dont confirm pregnancy really, if you've had a decent BFP and your AF is late you can book directly with the MW :flower: Congratulations x

thank you, that's really helpful. 
I did the stupid thing of asking my dh who came back with the answer that he has never been pregnant before either. :dohh:


----------



## Mummy2Evan

IrishGirl said:


> Thank You sooooooo much for this thread:)You do realise now that were going to torment you ha ha ha ha;)If you get a second please{i know your very busy}.I was just wondering.I suffer with migraines.When i get them there really bad:(Ive had a headache all week but yesterday a was sobbing because nothing was easing the pain{i normally have to take really strong painkillers which i cant do now}Paracetamol are not working is there anything else i can do or take??Ive done the dark room and stuff and nada.

Hi irishgirl...sorry to butt in here but as a fellow migraine sufferer I just wanted to share a tip with you that might help. Years ago I was reading a magazine that had health tips from celebrities 'oh yeah right' I thought! Anyway one of them (I think might have been Sharon Stone but could be making it up lol) suffered badly from migraines, and she said that if she felt one coming on she would jump up running around and swinging her arms around her head....hahaha I thought...whatever! But let me tell you, I tried it all those years ago and it worked for me! The migraine is caused (as you may well be aware) by an artery on the outside of your skull contracting and enlarging and releasing chemicals which cause the pain an inflammation which is what causes the pain, so the increase in blood flow apparently enables your body to get rid of these chemicals quickly and lets the artery contract back to it's normal size...someone might correct me on that but that's what I read. 

Now being pregnant I wouldn't go running a marathon but for me just 5-10 mins of walking fast around my lounge swinging my arms in circles at my side really does the trick. Very occasionally I still get the odd one and that's only if a little blurred light flashes in front of my eye then I have to ride it out. But since reading that tip many years ago I have had maybe 1 every 2-3 years! Give it a try. Hope it works! :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

PG5K said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to but it, but in The UK you generally don't need to see a Doctor. Just ask for a booking in appointment with your surgery midwife. Where I am in West Yorkshire they have an email address to request an MW. Dr's dont confirm pregnancy really, if you've had a decent BFP and your AF is late you can book directly with the MW :flower: Congratulations x
> 
> thank you, that's really helpful.
> I did the stupid thing of asking my dh who came back with the answer that he has never been pregnant before either. :dohh:Click to expand...

Awww Bless him!! This is my 3rd baby but I know how daunting it is be expecting number one!! 
:kiss:


----------



## Babykiser

Jaydensmommy- thanks for the advice! I really appreciate it :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

I know I probably shouldn't try and scare myself but I was trying to find some decent satisitcs on Missed MC. How common are they?x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Siuan- good for you:) most hairdressers have the little breathing mask if you find yourself feeling nauseas :)

Babyhopes- what your experiencing is quite normal Hun really. Your body is working way over time right now to provide the proper home for your baby. your body is pushing and pulling itself in all directions so you are going to have some aches and pains and this is totally normal. I've met women (and one being myself) who were doubled over on pain. All is well. I'd be more concerned if you were bleeding heavy and/or had severe pressure. so sorry for your losses hun :hugs:

Pg5k- as the poster mentioned to you there's not a whole bunch you need to do I'm the beginning. I'm not 100% sure of the protocols where you live but first you need to contact your doctor to inform them of your pregnancy. your initial appointment will be made and usually this is appointment will take bloodwork to check pregnancy panels such as what diseases you are immune to, platelet counts, CBC and HIV status. From this initial intake appointment you will be given the follow up by doctor. Usually it's not till the end of first trimester to early second you will be given a dating scan. You can be seen earlier obviously if there is a problem :) best of luck 

Irishgirl- there is some truth behind what the poster said to you about getting your body moving, especially if this is considered a tension migraine. This can ease the muscles and relax the body. Tension headaches or migraines really are the worst. A lot of headaches also occur when the body consumes caffiene. Caffiene will constrict blood vessels and the narrowing of these veins especially in the head will cause horrible headaches. You can try to get your body movin and circulate that blood. Another thing is to drink tons of water. There are a few massage techniques that I apply to women which helps greatly. I can give you instructions if you'd like. Also there is a pregnancy safe medication for migraines that help tremendously in suffering women. Your doc should be able to help.

*Youre welcome to all who have thanked me, I really enjoy this. I recently got an AIM screenname for anyone who wants to chat it's RNdavidson2008*

Flowerfairy- ah the dreaded question:) I'm like you though too and wanted to know all possibilities. Miscarriage unfortunately is very common and is accountable for most pregnancy losses. Somewhere between 10-25% of all confirmed pregnancies end in miscarriage and Chemical pregnancies account for 50-75% of these. This is because after seeing a heartbeat the chances of miscarriage go down to under 5% chance- not saying it doesnt happen. A missed miscarriage is less common because the woman's body usually knows what to do. However they do happen. This is usually confirmed by ultrasound showing a stop in growth. These can be a little tricky because the body hasn't dropped the hcg enough to expel baby therefore the symptoms are still there. Please try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Siuan- good for you:) most hairdressers have the little breathing mask if you find yourself feeling nauseas :)
> 
> Babyhopes- what your experiencing is quite normal Hun really. Your body is working way over time right now to provide the proper home for your baby. your body is pushing and pulling itself in all directions so you are going to have some aches and pains and this is totally normal. I've met women (and one being myself) who were doubled over on pain. All is well. I'd be more concerned if you were bleeding heavy and/or had severe pressure. so sorry for your losses hun :hugs:
> 
> Pg5k- as the poster mentioned to you there's not a whole bunch you need to do I'm the beginning. I'm not 100% sure of the protocols where you live but first you need to contact your doctor to inform them of your pregnancy. your initial appointment will be made and usually this is appointment will take bloodwork to check pregnancy panels such as what diseases you are immune to, platelet counts, CBC and HIV status. From this initial intake appointment you will be given the follow up by doctor. Usually it's not till the end of first trimester to early second you will be given a dating scan. You can be seen earlier obviously if there is a problem :) best of luck
> 
> Irishgirl- there is some truth behind what the poster said to you about getting your body moving, especially if this is considered a tension migraine. This can ease the muscles and relax the body. Tension headaches or migraines really are the worst. A lot of headaches also occur when the body consumes caffiene. Caffiene will constrict blood vessels and the narrowing of these veins especially in the head will cause horrible headaches. You can try to get your body movin and circulate that blood. Another thing is to drink tons of water. There are a few massage techniques that I apply to women which helps greatly. I can give you instructions if you'd like. Also there is a pregnancy safe medication for migraines that help tremendously in suffering women. Your doc should be able to help.
> 
> *Youre welcome to all who have thanked me, I really enjoy this. I recently got an AIM screenname for anyone who wants to chat it's RNdavidson2008*
> 
> Flowerfairy- ah the dreaded question:) I'm like you though too and wanted to know all possibilities. Miscarriage unfortunately is very common and is accountable for most pregnancy losses. Somewhere between 10-25% of all confirmed pregnancies end in miscarriage and Chemical pregnancies account for 50-75% of these. This is because after seeing a heartbeat the chances of miscarriage go down to under 5% chance- not saying it doesnt happen. A missed miscarriage is less common because the woman's body usually knows what to do. However they do happen. This is usually confirmed by ultrasound showing a stop in growth. These can be a little tricky because the body hasn't dropped the hcg enough to expel baby therefore the symptoms are still there. Please try not to worry :hugs:

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Not a problem Hun, anytime :hugs2:


----------



## megangrohl

Maybe you can put it on here, I know I PM'd my question to you. However, alot of women may be able to benefit for the answer to my question. I'm taking prenatals, and I have been for 6 months. I'm about 7 weeks now and I've been vomiting since I was 6 weeks every single day 2-3 times per day almost always after eating.

Now, I take the prenatal a few minutes after eating, and I vomit about 45min-1 hour later. But I am having a hard time beleiving its from the prenatals. It only started at 6 weeks, if it was the iron in it I think it would always make me feel sick even at 4 weeks, 5 weeks, etc. I vomit at night after I eat, I vomit in the afternoon after I eat. And in between my other meals I dry heave or feel like I'm going to vomit but I don't actually vomit. And when I do vomit after eating I don't see any prenatal vitamin in it.

What should I do? I'm at a loss here and I don't want to hurt my baby. I'm not able to eat much of anything due to feeling so sick all day and I don't think it's from my prenatal. What do you think and what should I do? Sorry for such a long question I just am at a loss and need some help and advice.


----------



## nikkchikk

BUMP!

This is a great post for first timers or 1st trimester ladies! You Rock!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Meghan- I actually just messaged you lol

Nikkchikk- thank you!!!! That's really awesome of you to say!!


----------



## Whitbit22

bump


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Aw whitbit thank you doll :) I figured was going dead :)


----------



## HayleyZahra

*Great Post!
xxxx*


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Aw thanks love :) you read it, that makes me feel good :)


----------



## michellek1975

I'm just curious what your opinion is on my situation. My hcg levels have been great since the beginning. More than doubling every 2 days. I went in for my first u/s at 5W5D after having a beta of 9392 two days earlier. They saw 2 gestational sacs but no yolk and no hb. Also she thought one looked a little bigger than the other. The doctor made me do another blood test right after. It came back at 11,685. She is concerned that the numbers were so slow rising after they were so good before. I go in for another u/s on the 9th but I am freaking out now. We had a miscarriage in June and have been working with the fertility specialists for almost 2 years. I really hope I don't have to go through that again. Thanks....


----------



## JaydensMommy1

I wouldn't lose hope yet. If you checked out the hcg doubling rates I posted earlier you are well within a good time frame. If your levels are over 6000 it can takenfour or more days! with twins your hcg is going to be higher than those with single pregnancies. You will see information that around a certain hcg level you should see something on ultrasound. While again this is true for single pregnancies- it doesn't have the same truth behind twins because levels can be a whole lot higher. It is also not abnormal for one sac to be bigger than the other. I've never seen two twins the same weight. However if there is or continues to be a large size difference that can be a problem. Try to relax and stay very hydrated :hugs:


----------



## michellek1975

I guess I'm mostly worried that there wasn't anything more than a sac for both of them. The hcg was just the topper. With such high hcg levels I thought for sure I would see at least a yolk sac by 5W5D. I see a lot of posts on here with people with singletons that heard a hb by this point and their levels are way lower. How much does the hcg affect what you would see on an u/s? My next u/s I'll be exactly 7W.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Really, I can say that with twins your HCG is much higher at a faster time. At 6 weeks sometimes all we see is a sac. Depending on the type of ultrasound as well as your position of uterus and baby, this will all create a factor.


----------



## KendraNoell

This thread is amazing, and I am so glad I found it!

I have two questions, one is probably common and the other is pretty personal but I feel that there may be others who wonder but don't want to say anything.

First one, is I'm super early in my pregnancy- I have pinches and twinges all. day. long. Is this really stretching and everything this early in the game?

Second- I am a carrier of HSV. Luckily I have only had 2 outbreaks since I contracted it at 18 and the last one was over 5 years ago. Can I have a normal pregnancy and delivery or will the risk of my baby contracting it from me cause me to have a C-section or anything?


----------



## Annubrius

KendraNoell said:


> Second- I am a carrier of HSV. Luckily I have only had 2 outbreaks since I contracted it at 18 and the last one was over 5 years ago. Can I have a normal pregnancy and delivery or will the risk of my baby contracting it from me cause me to have a C-section or anything?

Very good question! I get cold sores once in a while, (a result of the HSV) and I'm wondering the same thing. :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Mine is oral HSV that was transferred to the genitals. So I believe that is why mine is so rare- the virus was never meant to reside there so it doesn't come out at all.


----------



## Annubrius

KendraNoell said:


> Mine is oral HSV that was transferred to the genitals. So I believe that is why mine is so rare- the virus was never meant to reside there so it doesn't come out at all.

I see!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Kendra-
I don't see any problem with a regular delivery at all hun. Neonatal transmission of herpes is considered very rare. An estimated around 5% of pregnant women have some form herpes and less than 0.1% pass to baby. dr will monitor you close to delivery to check for the outbreak.If there is no sign of outbreaks it's a natural delivery:) the twitches and pains are way normal and can easily range from cramps to stabs and still be common. Try to hydrate as much as possible. Your body is making massive changes hun. If you need anything else- let me know!

Annubrius- left my phone home today! Missed the chats !


----------



## Annubrius

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Annubrius- left my phone home today! Missed the chats !

That's okay! Busy busy!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Yeah it's to much lol if I weren't preg a cocktail would sound lovely to help relax lol


----------



## The Alchemist

Jaydensmommy1 - I have added you on AIM. Just letting you know  You're so wonderful for doing this. 

I have a question for you: I have heard that towards birth, if they find THC in the system, they will take the baby away. Is this true? The only reason I am asking is because there ARE women who smoke marijuana throughout pregnancy and baby comes out fine, but if this is true, then I assume these women quit months before delivery so they won't find it in system. (Mind you, I don't smoke it, just pure curiosity)

And another thing, I'm coming down with a cold, I think. What otc meds are OKAY to take during pregnancy? This congestion, sneezing, runny nose, and headache is killing me.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Hey hun you wanna either pm me or msg me? It's not something we usually discuss openly but on more than happy talking to you bout it;)


----------



## Dorian

Jaydens Mom, this is SUCH a great thread. Thank you so much for giving us your time and knowledge.

I want to butt in here for just a second.

Alchemist, a cup of hot water with a tsp of lemon juice and some honey is really good for colds/sore throats and it is fine to drink while preggers. Drink it hot. and feel better.


----------



## The Alchemist

Dorian said:


> Alchemist, a cup of hot water with a tsp of lemon juice and some honey is really good for colds/sore throats and it is fine to drink while preggers. Drink it hot. and feel better.

Thanks for the suggestion, dear :thumbup: I completely forgot about this simple home remedy. It has a great flavor too. :thumbup:


----------



## The Alchemist

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Hey hun you wanna either pm me or msg me? It's not something we usually discuss openly but on more than happy talking to you bout it;)

I will PM you.


----------



## dmfamily

Just wanted to say this thread is great...I have been a nervous nelly since we found out...I worry about my slight cramping, to my breast hurting, to my bloating, and my tinted discharge (yellowishy...slightly). All of this info has helped me a bit.... Keep up all the advice...LOL


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Dorian- thanks hun! And your advice is awesome I love when others pitch in too.

Alchemist- when I am free from work for a few minutes will be sure to message you thoroughly :) I've been in labor and delivery all day working

Dmfamily- I am so glad to hear I am helping! I can understand anxiety and worries completely! Even being a nurse and knowing quite a bit I was a nut case with my first lol :)


----------



## Siuan

Hi JaydensMommy, I hope you don't mind me posting a question in here rather than on the main forum. I'm only posting it here because I'm sure that what I'm thinking is wrong and it seems silly to start a whole new thread about it! 

We had a mini-break over the past few days and did a lot of walking (hilly area), I now have very tight calf muscles from all the exercise and more than once I found myself absolutely gasping for breath whilst out and about after particularly steep inclines. I'm used to countryside walking to a certain degree and wouldn't usually bat an eyelid at a 10 mile hike in one day (pre-pregnancy). But my problems breathing particularly yesterday are bothering me. 

I am suffering from a slightly blocked up nose and have been pretty much since day 1 so I guess that's adding to it. But in comparison to my usual 10 mile hike, we probably walked a maximum of 6 miles over the last two days and I have caught the sun too... burnt on my chest and arms (mildly)

Then, last night, I had some brown blood when I wiped. 

Is this something to be alarmed about, or is it just my body telling me to take it down a notch? Should I rest up for the next couple of days or just carry on as normal? I'm sure I'm worrying about nothing really and I certainly don't think I should be bothering the EPU just yet, but should I get checked out? The blood hasn't continued, it lasted maybe 3-4 hours?

By the way... the hair dying went fine.. no nausea! So I'm pleased with that :)


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Siuan- It's really common hun for you to get a little bit of spotting. Everything, and I mean everything is totally normal you described. Lets start from the beginning- the leg cramps. Horrid little things aren't they?? Pregnant women are prone to having muscle spasms especially Charlie horses in the calves and those seriously hurt. If you ever get on point your toes straight down and this will help, staying very hydrated will keep muscle problems away. the breathing problem is also common due to the increase of your blood. When pregnant your body increases the amount of blood quite considerably and this can cause some labored breathing, again common. I recommend if your exercising to take frequent breaks. Were you at a high altitude?
As for the nose plugged- blame those nasty hormones. Your pregnancy hormones can cause over secretions of mucous glands. Some women suffer a stuffy nose or post nasal drip the entire time- me included.
As for the bleeding I highly believe it was your body saying you over did it. Once again that increased bloodflow can make your cervix very sensitive and walking such a distance can be hard on your body even if you are used to it. I recommend really to continue exercising as it's so good for you and baby. If your body wasn't used to such a long hike I'd recommend not doing so much but since you are a hiker I'd say keep on going! However I do recommend for you to build it up. Try three miles and see how body responds. If no bleeding etc then move it up gradually. Of course if bleeding continues Hun ring a dr. Best of luck!


----------



## pixydust

Hello :) I have a question, I have a bicornuate uterus, should I need any extra monitoring?


----------



## JadeyB

Hi there,

Thank you soo much for this thread it is really informative.

Although I feel i already knew quite a lot of what you have said, I'm a natural worrier and still worry about many things (although I would tell others not to worry about it!!). Especially the microwave thing lol!

Seeing it written in really clear English has really helped put my mind at rest and whenever I start to worry about brown spotting or my scan being a week behind where I thought I was I will come back and read this thread and it will calm me down.

Thank you so much. Xx


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Pixy- typically yes you should receive more monitoring especially ultrasounds to check on placement and growth of baby. I see this quite commonly and everything is fine:)

Jadey- I totally understand being worried- we are only human:). I still worry sometimes too but that's our little secret :). I'm glad your mind is eased if even only a little :hugs:


----------



## Siuan

Thank you for your response :) I had imagined it was all normal, but good to hear! 

I didn't know about the increased blood and that causing laboured breathing though, very interesting, I'd been noticing it more than usual when not out walking and had thought I was just imagining it.. that's something you get later in pregnancy is what I thought, but interesting to hear it can happen earlier too. 

We weren't really that high in altitude, higher than sea-level yes, but not much... we were on the Dover cliffs, so perhaps about 50 metres above sea-level?

I'll continue to do the hiking then, but take it easier on myself as you suggest. I think perhaps a smoother terrain may be a good start too. Yesterday was a lot of up-hill climbing which couldn't have helped! 

As for the nose thing. I think that is the one thing that I am really not enjoying about pregnancy! I can cope with the nausea etc, but the constant (or so it seems) sneezing and nose-blowing is driving me mad! I feel so sorry for people who suffer hay-fever now... I know a little of what they suffer through this! lol! 

Thanks again :)


----------



## karla1

hi jaydensmommy1 first of all thank you so much for this post it has helped me relax so much this is my first and its taken us 2 years to get our BFP so i have worried about EVERYTHING and this has set my mind at ease about so much stuff but i do have a question if you dont mind

i started with the lovely MS at dead on 6 weeks and have struggled to even keep fluids down since then (i have also lost 9lbs in 2 weeks but i am a size 18 uk so i do have it spare lol) the other day i passed out at work and got sent to my docs he was very concerned as my BP was low at 90/60 sat down he asked me to stand up and took it again and said it had "dropped through the floor" gave me a 2 week sick note and told me to take it easy and come back after 10 days and if it still low he will extend the sick note. i am still having very dizzy spells when i stand up and this morning fell back down lucky the bed was behind me. sorry to ramble on basically my question is why is my BP so low is it because i am geting dehydrated (not keeping enough fluids down) or is it just a pregnancy thing? and can it harm my baby?

sorry its so long i do ramble on lol x


----------



## stickylizard

Hey again I know you must be sick of hearing it but you must be such a giving person to give us lot of worriers so much reassurance! Thank you so so much for being a massive help to us all xxx


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Siuan- no problem hun! I am glad you are goin to continue exercising! It's really good for you and baby. And trust me I know how annoying the nose problems can be!! any questions feel free to stop by or p/m me!!

Karla- orthostatic hypotension is seeming to e the culprit here especially since it's decreased when standing. I can tell you I see this quite frequently and without many problems. Once again this can be blamed on the hormones, blood flow, and also yes, dehydration. I recommend drinking as much as you can. Low blood pressure is rarely a concern as opposed to high blood pressure. Take it easy as much a possible:) you losing weight is very common as a lot of women do in the first trimester. The second and thrd trimester are more important for gaining weight. If you have any more concerns I will be happy to help:)

Stickylizard- I love the positive feedback hun thank you!! I like chatting with all you ladies very much!


----------



## KendraNoell

Ok weird question but I have still been POAS because I haven't went to my first appt yet and for some reason taking one every day assures me that I am in fact pregnant. However, I have noticed that my midday tests are a lot darker than my FMU tests. How is that possible? I usually go 4-5 hours through the night then I get up to pee. During the day I pee like once every 90 minutes if I last that long. So how would a diluted sample produce higher results than a morning one?


----------



## dmfamily

KendraNoell: LOL....I have been doing the same thing for about a week...LOL I feel it makes me feel better till my first appt...this wed....glad to see i'm not the only one...it's hard being this early in pregnancy you don't completely feel "pregnant"...congrats by the way!! We are only a few days apart!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Same test brand? Where I work it is not uncommon for us to see range of colors on a pregnancy test. no two tests are ever the same. Depending on how much you drink can also alter lines. The good thing is your having lines. Taking a lot of tests may seem to help but it's real easy to over analyze things- and it can get quite pricey. What brand are you using?


----------



## karla1

thanks again that is good to hear although i do now have an update when to emergancy docs this afternoon as i had another dizzy spell and was very shakey (it was very scarey) all test blood sugar, pulse, temp came back fine BP still low but no worse than it has been but when they did a urine test it shown i have an UTI whci i got antibiotics for but also was boarder line for keytones at first he said it was positive but then in a different light said negative so said i was very boarderline and wanted to keep me in i beg for him not too (i hate hospitals and get very up tight and stressed in them) he said if i can get more fluids down and keep them down and nibble on something go back in a few days and be retested and if things are looking better then fine if not he IS keeping me in so i am now eating ice lollies and fruit and sipping water all day and hope it all helps

thanks again for your help and advice its greatly recieved x


----------



## KendraNoell

Jaydensmommy- I am using Answer 5 days sooner. I'm not too concerned about it it just seems really interesting.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Karla- pregnancy sure can drive us nuts! I'm sure you'll feel better soon. Did dr recommend slightly increasing your sodium intake? Or when you slep to prop legs up because gravity helps increase blood flow?

Kendra- I've never heard of them. By chance are they cheaper tests?


----------



## karla1

to be honest the doc i saw today was lovely but when it comes to pregnancy dont think i was his speicalist subject lol x he said he couldn't understand what was making me vomit as everything seemed fine!

just a guess mr doctor but maybe its just morning sickness:dohh::dohh: bless him he was very young

i will def try sleeping with legs on a pillow thanks x


----------



## KendraNoell

No, they look exactly like FRERs. The first pic is my very first test about 4 days ago with a FRER. The second is my answer test from this morning.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0024_opt.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 22









IMAG0029.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Karla- lol who woulda ever thought it could be morning sickness that's so unheard of! Lol can you tolerate anything?

Kendra- well good news is they are darkening well especially within the time frame. Have you booked in an appt?


----------



## karla1

Lime cordial stays down as does most soft fruit so just going to stick to them for a few days and see how I get on x


----------



## KendraNoell

Yep have a nurse appt on Thursday :)


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Karla- as long as it's something rather than absolutely nothing:) how about water?

Kendra- good hun! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## karla1

water on its own doesnt stay down (dont know why i used to drink gallons of water) but the lime cordial i use is sugar free and to a pint of water i only add a splash it doesnt even turn it green just gives it a very slight citrus after taste

and last question i promise lol

the antibiotics they have given me to get rid of the UTI are "cefalexin" 500mg 1 taken 3 times a day. i am so paranoide about taking any meds i wont even take paracetamol are these definately ok to take in first trimester?


----------



## lynney

I was having a lot of white discharge, used to think af had started because id feel so "wet".

Had some spotting after a scan last week, it has stopped now, but have noticed i have had little or no discharge.....is this a bad sign? Having had loads and then none??


----------



## The Alchemist

Not necessarily! I mean some women go day by day with clumps of discharges. Some hardly any. I'm the 'dry' ones, lol. I don't really have a lot of discharges; I was once worried so had to ask my doctor and she said it varies, as long as it's not discolored or no funny odor, all should be fine. 

However, we'll wait for jaydensmommy1 to answer as she is the health professional here


----------



## lynney

isn't she great!

I wouldn't worry only I had had so much up until the spotting after the scan. I have been lying down a lot, since the spotting, trying not to aggravate my cervix any more (if that is in fact what was causing it).


----------



## karla1

bump


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Lynney- throughout your pregnancy- especially during the first trimester you will get bouts of hormone surges and this can cause an increase in discharge. Leukorrhea is the medical term for this and it in a nutshell means excessive white discharge. This is one of the most common complaints or concerns throughout pregnancy. Truth is- it's here to stay lol. However- some women will have it constantly and others it will taper on and off. The first trimester your body is really adjusting to becoming pregnant and for lack of better words is kind of "out of whack" your body on different days is going to react differently to your hormones. This is why sone day women have nausea and the next they don't, or one day boobs are so painful, the next not, then the following they can't wear a bra. Sorry if this is tmi but I've had women complain of severe discharge enough to absorb a liner but then a few days later when we do a swab to check for infection they are extremely dry and it hurts them badly. Again- very common.

Have you read the discharge section I wrote Hun? An increase in this discharge is normal and it can be white and clear even watery. If you notice a difference in color (like grey or a mucous bright green) or a difference in texture (looks like cottage cheese) just get it looked at. If it burns or itches bad also inquire. It is not uncommon for it to itch a little. Increased discharge sometimes annoys our sensitive areas.

Best of luck! :hugs:

Oh and to add- I highly believe your scan caused your spotting as that too is very common!


----------



## lynney

thanks jaydensmommy!! I am a born worrier & having had two previous misses I am holding out all hope for this little one. Just got worried when I had had loads of cm then none at all!!!!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

No problem Hun I can be a worrier myself :)


----------



## KendraNoell

I think the cephilaxin is fine, if you told your Dr you are preg they should only be giving you meds that are safe. But also, sometimes they have to consider the lesser of the two evils- is it more important to treat your infection over a potential risk to the baby? Probably. Especially if there is little known risk.

If you want piece of mind I recommend this site to everyone who is on medication and hasn't spoken to their Dr yet. My psychologist and I have talked about becoming pregnant and so far he has put me on meds that are as safe as possible. Each med is categorized according to studies that have either been done on humans and animals. Anything in the A and B categories are generally safe to the fetus. Category C has shown things in animal testing that may or may not be related to issues with the fetus but more testing needs to be done. Category D or X are meds that definitely should not be taken when pregnant.

I ran all my meds through this and everything I had was A-C so I have to consider, is it worth taking this for MY health if it will mean the baby will potentially benefit from it?

https://www.safefetus.com/Search.asp


----------



## KendraNoell

It looks like most antibiotics are in the B category so they are relatively safe to the fetus.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Karla I responded in your page directly did you see it?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

The only thing in category A really is the prenatal vitamin.


----------



## KendraNoell

Haha that would make the most sense wouldn't it :) Well actually most vitamins then because I also get B12 injections and take Vitamin D supplements because my liver doesn't absorb them, the B12 was A and the D was B because of overuse. So I gotta talk to my Dr about that one :(


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Yes most vitamins also. Our category drug book at my work just really shows the most prevalent. However there are some bad ones!! St johns wort for example.


----------



## Dorian

I have a question Jaydensmommy....I have arthritis in both my hips and lower back. I took Meloxicam for 2 yrs, then when I found out I was pg, I stopped taking them. (I haven't seen my Dr yet, and wont for 2 more wks! UGH)

Question is, is meloxicam safe? or what CAN I take to help inflamation and aches?

Thank you :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Sorry I keep butting in... Dorian I am taking Piroxicam and Methocarbamol for my osteoarthritis in my back. It isn't really helping anymore now but from what I can see looking it up that its pretty safe.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Actually meloxicam shouldn't be taken during pregnancy as this is known to harm baby and is considered a category D medication. It is especially important to not take this in second and third trimester. This medicine is considered a category c before thirty 
weeks and a d after 30 weeks. category d should be completely avoided.
Each doctor will recommend somethin different. Some drs will say aspirin is okay, while other say all medications should be avoided. You can always always use a heating pad as long as it's not placed directly on tummy. it's very wise to stop your medication. Prednisone is sometimes prescribed but your situation will be evaluated by doctor. I will see if i can run your question by my doctor. But from a nurses standpoint you stopping your meds is extremely recommended:)


----------



## Annubrius

Jaydensmommy;

I've noticed that my joints are becoming more loose, especially in my back. I know this is normal. But I've had a weak lower back since I stopped circus training 8 years ago. I'm just wondering if there are any small excersises I can do to help me strengthen my muscles around my spine. 

Rolling over at night makes my spine crack like it never has before. Then I wake up feeling really stiff. I would like to try to fix that. Any suggestions? :)


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Wanna chat on I/m later love?


----------



## Annubrius

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Wanna chat on I/m later love?

Sure!


----------



## KendraNoell

If we are on many different medications, and some of them I would need to be weaned off of (in the case of antidepressants), should I be stopping my meds completely or taking them like normal until I can get into my Dr?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Is it possible to talk to dr before an an appt? Or call? Some can be weaned off. Which antidepressants are you taking?


----------



## KendraNoell

Wellbutrin (which I think I need to stay on if I want to quit smoking entirely) and Prozac. I know the Prozac you have to step down off of it. I am also on 2 meds for my back.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

If you can check the back meds for me hun then I can give you accurate information completely. Or is it more of the other meds you need to know about?


----------



## KendraNoell

I am on peroxicam, methocarbamol 750, bupropion 150 x2, and prozac 40.

I think the methocarbamol has a warning to let Dr know if you plan on becoming pregnant (which my Dr does know about) and its schedule C according to the FDA.


----------



## Dorian

Thank you Kendra, I will look them up and run them by my Dr.

Thank you jaydensmommy, I thought meloxicam was in the D catagory. Nice to hear it affirmed though. I am SO glad I stopped taken them!! I hope the few wks I was on them, hasn't hurt anything.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Dorian- no problem hun! I'm sure your LO is just fine!! It's more concerning in the later trimesters. Good call on your part!

Kendra- piroxicam should probably be avoided unless your dr has approved your continued use of them, the book here says it's safety has not met the necessary needs. While it is a category c- just speak with dr before continued use. Same with methocarbomal as this one is not recommended due to effects on baby especially in early pregnancy. There have been reports if fetal and congenital abnormalities from this medication and is currently bring further investigated. Again buproprion definitely the risks and benefits need to be weighted out as all antidepressants. Here is a quick link conducted by the government that shows a conducted survey https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15746694 speak with your doctor as there are safer antidepressant medications to take during pregnancy.
Sorry to burden you with so much!


----------



## KendraNoell

:( I just don't know what to do because my arthritis is so bad, its bad enough with the meds, if I take the meds off I dunno how I will get through :( I do the chiropractor and massage stuff already and nothing works :( ugh.

Thank you for your help though, I see my OB Thursday but I don't have an appt with my general practitioner yet, I will call her today and see what we need to do.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Ah Hun I know it's tremendously hard but there are some category b drugs dr can prescribe. Hang in there sweetie :hugs2:


----------



## babyblog

Hiya, can i ask you a question about SCH? I had bleeding and cramps yesterday and they remain today. i had aSCH diagnosed yesterday and was told that all was fine but where do i go from here? I am having a couple of days rest but then what? Will it just disapear or will it remain up there getting bigger? And what exercise can i do, i'm just a bit worried as i normally swim 3-4 times a week and to a high impact step class as well as an aerobic class. Are these still safe to do or shall i just stick to swimming? Thanks x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

First- do you know size and location?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Babyblog- sch's are quite common during pregnancy, I think I mention then on page 7. In the first trimester these are a little more risky than later on. Most schs will turn out to be perfectly fine but there are some precautions that need to be taken. The size and location make a huge difference in the steps needed to be taken after. If your sch is more than half the size of baby or sac you really need to take it easy. Location is important also because if located near placenta or forming placenta this too can cause problems.
Many doctors will tell you to have moderate bed rest while others say you don't need it. The decision ultimately is yours. Where I work bed rest is always recommended and when I had an sch this pregnancy I put myself on modified bed rest (up to eat, use bathroom, stretch a while etc) and my sch went away.

If bedrest is not in the cards for you I can say to take it easy. Light swimming is ok but anything to potentially irritate the bleed can be bad. Pelvic rest is also recommended as this too can irritate bleed. Drink a lot of water to prevent dehydration as this too (you guessed it!) will irritate it. Most things recommended are precautionary measures. If you chose to continue exercising see how your body responds. If your bleed increases or us aggravated by it I again recommend withholding from it until it bleeds out or absorbs. 
Best of luck hun!


----------



## babyblog

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Babyblog- sch's are quite common during pregnancy, I think I mention then on page 7. In the first trimester these are a little more risky than later on. Most schs will turn out to be perfectly fine but there are some precautions that need to be taken. The size and location make a huge difference in the steps needed to be taken after. If your sch is more than half the size of baby or sac you really need to take it easy. Location is important also because if located near placenta or forming placenta this too can cause problems.
> Many doctors will tell you to have moderate bed rest while others say you don't need it. The decision ultimately is yours. Where I work bed rest is always recommended and when I had an sch this pregnancy I put myself on modified bed rest (up to eat, use bathroom, stretch a while etc) and my sch went away.
> 
> If bedrest is not in the cards for you I can say to take it easy. Light swimming is ok but anything to potentially irritate the bleed can be bad. Pelvic rest is also recommended as this too can irritate bleed. Drink a lot of water to prevent dehydration as this too (you guessed it!) will irritate it. Most things recommended are precautionary measures. If you chose to continue exercising see how your body responds. If your bleed increases or us aggravated by it I again recommend withholding from it until it bleeds out or absorbs.
> Best of luck hun!

Thank You :hugs: He said it is a small one-in fact it is so small he missed it completely the fist time he had a look! I'm not sure where it is but he didn't seem concerned-he offered no advice but to rest for a couple of days which i have been doing. I think i will just stick to swimming and am trying to drink lots cos of low blood pressure too. Plus no sex for me haha! Thank you for your response xx


----------



## megangrohl

Jaydensmommy - I have a UTI, and have to take macrobid x7 days. I was wondering how long the capsule takes to dissolve in case I vomit (which I do sometimes 2-3 times a day. What would u recommend? Some days I vomit breakfast, lunch, and dinner. Thanks!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Babyblog- ha I enjoyed my pelvic rest! Wanted my hubby off me!!!!! Lol just take it easy when resuming activities and you'll be just fine!

Megan- macrobid is one of the safest during pregnancy until the last trimester. It is a category B drug so is considered safe as the only category A is vitamins (like prenatals). I would definitely recommend taking it. Within 30-45 minutes max the medicine will digest into your system. Unless it is time released which in your case- it is not:)


----------



## megangrohl

OK thanks. I knew that it was safe up until third trimester. Thank you for your reply, I just took it after eating now so hoping I don't vomit tonight lol


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Lol good luck hun! The last trimester is ok but not last month:) you're very safe.


----------



## KendraNoell

JM- saw my GP and she basically told me I shouldn't be taking anything even the B12 injections I get. Why would that be, do you know? I've read that B12 is very important during pregnancy.


----------



## twilliamssbt

KendraNoell said:


> JM- saw my GP and she basically told me I shouldn't be taking anything even the B12 injections I get. Why would that be, do you know? I've read that B12 is very important during pregnancy.

My doctor told me the same about my Oromorph and Amitriptyline for my osteoarthritis, and my domperidone and esomeprazole for my reflux.

As I was charting temps and using OPK's, I kind of expected my BFP at least a week before I got it, I had stopped taking all of these meds by the time I got the positive result but spoke to my GP when I went afterwards. He told me not to take any more of any of my drugs.

I coped pretty well for the first few weeks, until the weather turned and has been constantly raining, now I am really suffering too, my srthritis is in my sacro illiac and facet joints of my spine and my but cheeks go numb from the nerves being useless in that area. Have spent all day today with a heat pack on my lower back and still been really uncomfortable and quite painful.

I have an appointment back in pain clinic with my consultant the second week in October to see what he can do for me if anything. Probably not a lot though, nurse from clinic already told me on the phone they cannot do any of my steroid injections into the joints whilst I am pregnant.

Just got to see what happens now. All I do know, is once the 9 months are over, it will all be worth it hun :thumbup:


----------



## KendraNoell

I think that pregnant women can take vicodin but only if necessary. i don't want to constantly be on pain pills but my pain ends up making me physically ill and i don't need that on top of everything :(


----------



## twilliamssbt

KendraNoell said:


> I think that pregnant women can take vicodin but only if necessary. i don't want to constantly be on pain pills but my pain ends up making me physically ill and i don't need that on top of everything :(

If vicodin is codeine or co codamol, you can but have to be told by a doctor you can take it.

Problem is it makes you horrendously constipated which is not good in pregnancy when you are likely to be anyway.

I actually cannot take any pain killers via tablet form, even my amitriptyline was the childs medicine version, same reason I was on oromorph and not the long lasting release tablet form. I also managed to somehow overdose on the morphine patches, and now cannot use those either, I have to have small doses that can be controlled and if I feel bad the next dose can be held off. Unfortunately my stomach will just not cope with any tablets and I have to take anti sickess drugs along with pain killers. My reflux and gastritis caused by years and years of Non Steroidal Anti inflammatories have completely wrecked my stomach, cannot take any anti inflammatory drug at all now else I end up in hospital :nope:


----------



## babyforus

Thank you so much!!!! I was so nervous about being 5w4 or 5w5 and only seeing the gest sac at the us! Feel much better knowing it is normal! See so many people that see the pole and such that I was driving myself crazy.....


----------



## lizzywiz

JaydensMommy1-
I just asked this on another thread but maybe you can answer?
Maybe a dumb question, but here ya go:

If the mucus plug is sealing off the cervix, how does all the discharge and spotting that people report get out?


----------



## Mon_n_john

lizzywiz said:


> JaydensMommy1-
> I just asked this on another thread but maybe you can answer?
> Maybe a dumb question, but here ya go:
> 
> If the mucus plug is sealing off the cervix, how does all the discharge and spotting that people report get out?

That's a great question! I would love to know too.


----------



## babyforus

Hi Mon!! I am so excited for you!!!! I bet you are over the moon!!! how are you feeling?


----------



## Mon_n_john

babyforus said:


> Hi Mon!! I am so excited for you!!!! I bet you are over the moon!!! how are you feeling?

I'm good! A little crampy and had some light pink spotting today but after reading our lovely RN's post I feel better. My nurse isn't worried about it either. My HPTs have been getting darker everyday so I hope that's a good sign. I get a 2nd blood test tomorrow to see if my HCG has doubled. I'm so nervous! But I am very optimistic.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Kendra- I am slightly curious as to why your doctor would stop the B12 injections as well as pregnant women have a slightly increased need for that vitamin compared to other individuals. This also has a lot to do with how severe your deficiency is. It is very common for there to be some sort of vitamin deficiency during pregnancy. If there is a slight deficiency this is probably why your doctor has stopped the injections or pills. However, a severe deficiency can cause problems for mom and baby. Like I said, it is most likely your deficiency is not that problematic. Your doctor should monitor you throughout your pregnancy and if the levels drop too low they will administer an injection. 

Vicodin- This is considered a class C drug so it is not really recommended during pregnancy. Especially during the first trimester when things are all beginning to form. The doctor will offer you advice and maybe a lower dosage. Speak with your doctor because he will probably want to do a blood chem before continuing your prescription. There is some evidence that if a mother took vicodin during pregnancy (more towards the end) the baby shows some withdrawl. While the benefits may outweigh the risks in the first trimester- your doctor may want to try a different pain reliever or strategy to alleviate the pain.

Lizzywiz- The discharge that you experience is actually caused by cells, and is not going to be made in your uterus so it would have no problem escaping. Engorgement of blood vessels down there will increase bloodflow which produces a natural response in lubrication. This can be from sexual arousal, hormones (like hcg) and just your regular body chemistry. Your cervix and vagina itself will create these secretions but it will not be found "in" the cervix (around the uterus). The mucus plug is a little different to tell you a definite reason. Some bleeding experienced by woman can be a part of their mucus plug shedding. The mucus plug has blood in it and is constantly regenerating itself. It is very common (actually in all pregnancies) bits and pieces of the mucus plug will continuously lose parts. This can explain for some escaped bleeding. And as tight as the cervix is, there can always be a possibility for blood to escape and this is actually good as you would not want it to pool in your uterus. If the mucus plug did not allow leakage etc. when our waters broke, that would not be too fun. :) 
Mon_n_john.. glad I could offer a little help:)


----------



## lemondrops

I'm reposting this from a thread that I started, I hope you can help! 

So since about 3-4 days after I got my BFP, I started producing a lot more saliva than usual. It hasn't really been a big deal, but starting three days ago... it started to get really bad. About 2-3 times a day, my saliva will be grossing me out so bad that it's making me gag to the point where I have to pull the car over to spit it out. Around the same time, I started going through periods of dry heaving that last about 20-30 minutes. I'm dry heaving so hard that it's hurting my stomach muscles. I'm not hurting the baby, am I? I this normal?


----------



## KendraNoell

JM- I was put on B12 injections because I am not able to absorb it properly through food or sublingually. My Dr actually mistook me for a vegan because usually people who eat meat do not have this type of deficiency, and I was having problems w/ my energy level, so after doing the thyroid checking and blood sugar checking they found my B12 was extremely low. So I was doing injections once a month, it wasn't enough, so they doubled my dose and I've been that way for over a year or so. I would just think that they would want me to continue that if I'm supposed to have more B12 being pregnant. This was just my general practicioner, she said that she wasn't sure what the OB would say and that maybe he would keep me on them.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Lemondrops- unfortunately the symptoms you are describing are very common. The increased saliva and nausea are quite commonly associated together. When women are nauseas they tend to not swallow as much which can lead to excessive saliva. The other reason for an increase in saliva is those hormones! Try keeping mints with you as it can make it easier to swallow. The dry heaving- oh my. As horrible as it sounds it also is quite common, and it won't harm baby. Just know that it is possible for you to pull muscles from it and the pain or sore tender areas are caused by the heaves. Hope you feel better hun!
Kendra- your primary dr probably does not fully understand pregnancy safe guidelines as much as your OB so I would be sure to ask whenever possible hun. Usually primary drs will not advise on any medications during pregnancy. Your OB will know what is ok and if your vitamins should be continued.


----------



## The Alchemist

KendraNoell said:


> JM- I was put on B12 injections because I am not able to absorb it properly through food or sublingually. My Dr actually mistook me for a vegan because usually people who eat meat do not have this type of deficiency, and I was having problems w/ my energy level, so after doing the thyroid checking and blood sugar checking they found my B12 was extremely low. So I was doing injections once a month, it wasn't enough, so they doubled my dose and I've been that way for over a year or so. I would just think that they would want me to continue that if I'm supposed to have more B12 being pregnant. This was just my general practicioner, she said that she wasn't sure what the OB would say and that maybe he would keep me on them.

B12 is in prenatals/MVI too so I can't see why it wouldn't be okay during pregnancy. May I ask you, Kendra, if you are anemic, specifically pernicious anemia? People diagnosed with this needs B12 injection as the stomach can't absorb B12 any other way. I'm no nurse, but this is what I have read in my textbooks. I hope you get this sorted out because it's really important :flower:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

B12 injections are way way more potent than the amount you get in prenatals. It's a highly concentrated amount usually for those with a moderate to severe deficiency. The injections are therefore used if only meds will not do the trick. The amount in prenatals is enough for a recommended daily value of an individual who has no deficiency for the vitamin and acts as a filler if normally the daily value wouldn't be met. If this makes sense lol. B12 injections are far more potent then the minimum daily recommendations.


----------



## KellyC75

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Frequently Asked Questions:
> *Flu season is approaching, should I get the flu vaccination?*- Doctors, midwives, nurses, national health groups will all tell you the same thing- get the flu shot. I know that some of you may have different views on this subject and you are all entitled to them, thats what makes us human. Here is why I (along with any medical professional) will encourage to get the vaccine.
> -During pregnancy your immune system is lowered. True, lucky us huh? Our bodies are used to fighting off infections, and some people who never had the flu will get it during pregnancy. Not only do we have the flu to worry about we also have the dreaded H1N1. I can tell you this right now, many people survive the flu and the H1N1 virus, but I have been around those pregnant women who have lost their lives, or their newborns to this horrible sickness. I am NOT trying to scare you, so please dont think that. Every single test that has been done shows there is NO connection to miscarriage, NO connection to fetal abnormalities, and NO connections to any problems associated with pregnancy. The flu shot this year (as well as last) is inclusive with the H1N1 virus. Pregnant women are among the first few groups of people who the first batches are reserved for. Just please, make sure it is the shot, *not* the nasal spray. The shot is designated for pregnant women. *MYTH ALERT:* *getting the vaccination is the same as getting injected with the illness. * Not true. You are not injected with the virus. Some women say that they have felt ill afterwards, and this is now seen to be complete coincidence. There are some women who should steer clear of the shot, and it is those who are allergic to eggs. If you are concerned, speak to your healthcare provider:)

I have been wondering if I should get the flu shot, as toward the end of November I am emigrating to Australia

Thanks for this amazing thread ~ You are fantastic :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## lynney

QUESTION: I had scan yesterday, baby measured spot on 6 wks, 6 days but heartbeat too slow, consultant said i will mc, wondering how long this will take? I have had two before but i spotted a lot from bfp with both of those


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Kelly- no prob hun! Another good reason for the shot is it's also passed to baby and will temporarily protect him/her :)

Lynney- I'm so sorry Hun.. but first- what was the beats per min?


----------



## lynney

he didn't tell me, just said it was inevitable......I could see myself that there was just barely a flicker there......he took me off all my meds


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG! I am so so so sorry, first for your loss, and second for the horrible treatment you appeared to have gotten from this douchebag who obviously has no sensitivity.

Alchemist- I am not anemic, that was checked too, although it was surprising when she found out I wasn't. Just simply a deficiency. I am on the highest dose the clinic gives at one time. The nurse I get the shots from said that if I needed more they would just increase the frequency of the shots so there is more going in. I am also extremely D3 deficient, I was taking a 50,000 miu supplement once a week, and my Dr bumped me down to taking 5,000 miu every day.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Lynney- once the meds have ceased it should not be long now Hun. It will probably occur within the next few days. I'm tremendously sorry for your pain. Once the progesterone and the hcg begin to taper off you will begin the process. If within a week nothing happens I encourage you to see your doctor. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
Will they be offering you testing now? I believe you now have the right for further investigation.


----------



## Maidenet

You say the mucus plug sheds.... I was wondering every now and then when I go to the toilet for a bm I get like a tiny little flex of brown. Not like discharge just like a little spot or something. Could this be what it is? X


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Yes ma'am! It's very possible that is what you are experiencing! Remember it's constantly regenerating itself so not a worry!


----------



## Maidenet

Thanks. Not been worried as no pain no constant discharge or bleeding :) xx thanks


----------



## JaydensMommy1

No problem Hun! Best wishes!


----------



## lynney

i had a huge amount of tests done as soon as i found out i was pregnant, thats why i was on the aspirin, 5mg folic acid, double dose progesterone & clexane injections......& all for what......he wanted me to have d&c monday so he must be fairly confident the heart will have stopped beating by then.....I don't want one, my other two were natural, I want this to be the same


----------



## The Alchemist

JaydensMommy1 said:


> B12 injections are way way more potent than the amount you get in prenatals. It's a highly concentrated amount usually for those with a moderate to severe deficiency. The injections are therefore used if only meds will not do the trick. The amount in prenatals is enough for a recommended daily value of an individual who has no deficiency for the vitamin and acts as a filler if normally the daily value wouldn't be met. If this makes sense lol. B12 injections are far more potent then the minimum daily recommendations.

Oh I see that makes sense then. Yeah...I guess I'm still in the baby stage of learning, so much info to nursing. (waiting to take nclex...sigh)


----------



## JaydensMommy1

You'll get there! You're doing great! It's a whole lot lot of information trust me. I still learn something new everyday. The medical field is forever expanding- trust me! You're input here has as always been welcomed and great:)


----------



## KendraNoell

Well my OB nurse said to stay on the injections, they are getting me in early for a u/s and consult with my OB because of the medications I've been on. They are going to try to get me something for my back that is safe (tylenol does NOT cut it).


----------



## JaydensMommy1

That's good they wanted to continue injections. I figured they would considering pregnancy will deplete levels even more. Your doctor was probably telling you that for precautionary measures:) it will help avoid problems. Good they're finding you back meds. Id hate for you to suffer!


----------



## The Alchemist

JaydensMommy1 said:


> You'll get there! You're doing great! It's a whole lot lot of information trust me. I still learn something new everyday. The medical field is forever expanding- trust me! You're input here has as always been welcomed and great:)

Aw thanks! That means a lot to me actually because it's no joke studying for this exam! Before I became pregnant, I was NEVER ever interested in peds/maternity field of nursing. Now that I am pregnant, well....maybe....just maybe :D


----------



## JaydensMommy1

I am a nurse in a lot of areas (emergency etc) and labor delivery/NICU is by far my fave:)


----------



## TrAyBaby

just wanted to thank you for taking the time to post all the helpful info and advice x


----------



## starstarstar

Bumping this up, thank you so much for all of the info! It is so reassuring! And I just have to say your profile pic is the cutest! Has made me smile everytime I have looked on this thread :)


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Traybaby- you're more than welcome! Thank you for taking the time to read through it!

Starstarstar- thank you so much!! It's hard for me to believe the little one in the picture is three now. Time goes way too quickly. And thank you for reading this. the responses really are touching and I am glad it went over so well! Xx


----------



## RBurnett

Im not sure if this has been asked but...Can i sleep on my stomach if its comfortable and is it true what my Dr has said..that the pain im having is to do with my endometrious?


----------



## KendraNoell

JM1- Why do they test for bladder infections so early in the pregnancy? Is it more dangerous to have one when you're pregnant?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Rburnett-sleepin on your stomach should be avoided if possible but during the first trimester it is not as worrisome as the second or third trimester. By the second trimester especially towards the 15+ week mark. As your tummy gets bigger it definitely will make it harder. Have you considered a preg pillow? Try training your body now if you can. And yes definitely endometriosis will case pain.

Kendra- it is very common for bladder infections during pregnancy because of a shortened urethra and a lowered immune system. They take urine it at every appointment as a precaution. Like any other infection it is better to treat it than not. Bladder infections while pose a small risk- are again very common. It's very rare for there to be serious consequences with uti's but as I said earlier- as a precaution it's much better to treat it.


----------



## Babypower

great post. have you got more info on pains, stretching pains, constipatio pains. im 7 weeks had a m/c in may and scared on every pain xx


----------



## megangrohl

I currently have a UTI and if you've got a retroverted uterus you get them more. I'm not sure why but I suffer from them due to the retroverted uterus. And now that I am pregnant I have another one. It's very common in pregnancy and I was told that if it's not treated it can spread to your kidneys which can cause a higher risk for miscarriage or early labour.


----------



## FlowerFairy

I had a rettoverted uterus with my last pregnancy, will I have this again? Or could it have flipped the right way! Asking cos I have a scan booked for 8 weeks and I know it can make it harder to see ( plus I am a little overweight) I dont want to be too dissappointed xx


----------



## megangrohl

Even if you still have a retroverted uterus they should still be able to see stuff in there with an internal ultrasound. they saw stuff for my super early one, it was hard to find but they definately found it. Also, I'm not sure that your uterus goes back to being normal, usually does so during pregnancy but afterwards doesn't it go back to it's normal state? I'm not sure about this one.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Babypower- your pains are going to vary a lot with the differed kinds of symptoms you are experiencing. It is common for constipation to cause pain all the way from the stomach region to lower back an cramping around your abdomen. Sometimes pain from this can be sharp pains. Constipation is were the water is virtually removed from the bowel so the stool becomes hard and very solid. As this travels throughout your body it cn hurt. Utis and kidney infections can cause lower back pain as well as uterine pain. Ligament stretching can and will hurt all around your uterus. As it's pulling and puttin weight on the ligaments it will hurt from around the pelvis, infront near belly button and will travel down. It can even cause vaginal pain as well as lower back. Gas pain or trapped wind can cause some pretty serious pain too. Unless your having a cramping worst period of your life type pain I'd say all is pretty normal.

Flowerfairy- a retroverted uterus will not cause you any problems in pregnancy. However what Megan said is partly true but there's a lot more to it. Depending on how it's tipped or why it is tipped can be a huge factor in it what you see on ultrasound. Scarring from adhesions from endometriosis or fibroids can make baby a lot harder to be seen. weight too can alter what is seen as well as where the baby is located in the uterus. By around the 12th week mark- the uterus will be no longer tipped and your pregnancy will be completely normal. That being said- sometimes during the first eleven weeks it can be a little more challenging.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Hello beauties, before answering some more frequently asked questions I have gotten through P/M's I thought it would be kind of us all to take a few moments of our time and remember those recently who have experienced a loss, some of whom have posted on this thread. 
Many of us have gone through a miscarriage (or more), and I have as well. No matter when you lose a baby its not easy- no matter if you are 5 weeks, 20 weeks, or 30 weeks along or if its due to SIDS. There are many different types of miscarriages, ectopics, blighted ovums, missed miscarriages and ethical losses and none of these are easier than the other. Please, lets take this time to post our condolences to these brave women, if you have not already, who are enduring one of the biggest hardships of their lives. Rest in peace all you beautiful little ones, and I am sure you will forever be missed.

Speaking of miscarriage, lets talk a little bit. I am sure you all know most of the information that I am going to post, but for those who don't lets discuss. I know that a lot of you may not want to hear about miscarriages, and by all means skip over this section of the post. There are some who are afraid to ask, some who have asked, and some who are curious. This post will not be all "scary" but I think its a topic worth covering. 
*The Facts and Myths of Miscarriage-* The truth is miscarriages a lot of the time have no "known" cause and it is very important for the woman experiencing a loss to not blame herself. There are a lot of myths out there, even old wives' tales that can cause the woman to feel even more grief and pain- and all of these myths are unnecessary and false. Some myths are that a woman having sex can cause miscarriage, riding in a plane, drinking or smoking before knowing she was pregnant, and even stress. All of these "myths" make women believe that they should be confined to their house and lying in bed the first 20 weeks of pregnancy. Well, no please don't do that. It will drive you nuts. While some women do not know they are pregnant until 6-12 weeks some may have had a miscarriage and not have known it. _The fact that so many women continue their normal day to day lifestyles (drinking, smoking, exercise, sex) before pregnancy is confirmed shows that these normal activities are *rarely* the cause if at all._ 
Miscarriage, in the medical world, is natures way of getting rid of a problematic pregnancy. Though this is not going to make it easier, it gives mothers a little more of an answer to why they are experiencing such losses. Some babies with conditions like Trisomy 18, or other problems that are not compatible with life, will make it past the first part of pregnancy. Most of them however do not. 
Another concern that is fairly common among women is if a bump or hit to the stomach caused their miscarriage and I can almost always say no *unless* there has been severe abdominal trauma. A accidental kick or push in the stomach by another child, or a sleeping partner will not cause a concern. Even falling on your tummy in early pregnancy is not worrisome. Baby is in an olympic sized swimming pool right now, and most likely had absolutely no clue in the world. It the abdominal trauma is severe like a bad car accident, or being hit in the stomach by a baseball bat for example, might be more of a concern- but not always. An ultrasound will rule that out.
Most medications are not going to cause problems before knowing your pregnant, but some medications are known to increase the risk of miscarriage but is more unlikely than likely. 
*Another thing to remember-* if you have suffered from a miscarriage many different doctors will tell you many different things. Some believe that if you do not wait at least one full cycle you are doomed to have another miscarriage. While this is NOT true there are reasons to suggest you may want to wait a cycle. After pregnancy has ended your body will shed the uterine lining and this occurs also with regular menstrual periods. The body sheds the lining in preparation to build a new fresh lining that is more capable and sticky for baby. As your HCG levels decrease after a miscarriage your body is going to want to regulate to normality, and this is why some doctors suggest waiting a cycle. There are other health reasons a doctor may want you to wait a cycle but that is something he/she will discuss further. So in the end, it is not necessary to wait a cycle as it will not increase your chance of miscarriage.

There is nothing to stop a miscarriage once it has begun. Staying hydrated, and keeping up with regular appointments will help keep you and your baby healthy. If you do experience a loss it is important to follow up with doctor, and please allow yourself time to grieve. Everyone will grieve differently and for some it is a lot worse than others. There is no right or wrong way to grieve, and there are many women on here that will offer support and guidance. 

*Ultrasounds during the first trimester-* I have recieved a lot, and I mean a lot, of messages regarding ultrasounds in pregnancy so I figured I would write a little on here about what to expect during first trimester screenings as well as some issues that may arise.

_*The ability of a doctor or technician to identify the gestational sac in early pregnancies will depend on a lot of factors-*_ such as the type of equiptment that is being used, how old the equiptment is being used, if a transvaginal ultrasound is being performed vs. an abdominal, the way uterus is sitting (if retroverted it may be more challenging), and position of the baby. SOMETIMES it is possible to see a sac in the 4th week. More often than not it is going to be in the 5th week towards the middle until anything is seen.
*If baby doesn't have heartbeat at 5-6 week scan-* do not worry! Baby's heart really starts beating around this time. I cannot tell you how many women I see daily with early ultrasounds at around the 5 and a half week mark to six weeks that are petrified because they do not see a heartbeat. Give it time! Most technicians, even skilled ones, will not see a heartbeat until the mid to late sixth week and sometimes even longer. The longest wait I have ever seen was 9 weeks! Also, if you are using a doppler and are worried about no heartbeat before 12 weeks- you are way way to early. Skilled midwives and nurses have a hard time hearing baby at 12 weeks sometimes! I remember when I first started nursing I could not find a heartbeat on a 16 week old baby, an ultrasound was performed, and there it was! Baby has so so much room to move around in there and honestly finding those little buggers can be hard! As baby gets a lot bigger its easy to palpate where the baby is at. Even at 26 weeks the medical staff can have a hard time keeping a baby on a monitor. Only until baby is squashed in there with little room is it the easiest. 
*Back to the heartrate-* some women who see baby's heartbeat really early (around 5.5 week mark) will usually ask if baby's heartrate is fast enough. There is a lot of conflicting information on this. When baby's heart starts beating (around this time) it will start off between 60-90 beats per minute. For an 8-9 weeker this would be slow. However, for up to 5-6 weeks this can be quite normal. The presence of a heartbeat or not is more important during this time than the beats per minute.

And yes, a transvaginal ultrasound will cause bleeding. So try not to worry about that!
Well, I think that is good for now. Any questions ladies, and you know what to do.. Until next time, I wish you all a very happy, very healthy 9 months!!


----------



## libbylou

I just wanted to say thank you for taking the time to do this post and answer all of the questions!
It has been very helpful and a lot of interesting information!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

I'm so glad to help:) thank you for reading through this. It's a whole lot!! Xx


----------



## Xiaohuii

This column is just great! I have a question for jadenmom, n really I hope it can help others out there. 

I have reoccurring infections, like bacterial, and recently caondidiasis (some fungal infection) and gorrnorhea (no idea how I got this when I abstain from sex since a positive?) 

I've read that the first two type of infections are common during pregnancy. Question is how harmful these three infections are to the foetus and how do we prevent these?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Xiaohuii- Hello hun! 
Sorry it took awhile to respond. I wrote a huge post to you and it somehow got deleted in transaction so here we go again.
Bacterial infections such as UTI's and bacterial vaginosis are two of the most common infections during pregnancy. UTI's are caused by bacteria traveling up the urethra. UTI's can be prevented hugely by drinking a lot of water which will allow for the flushing of the bacteria. UTI's are among the most common complaints of pregnant women.Women in general are more susceptible for a UTI because we have a shorter urethra than men and bacteria have a shorter distance. In pregnancy we are even more prone to this because urethra is shortened even more. There are a few reasons why a women may have reoccuring infections. Most of the time it is just a woman's body chemistry that makes her more prone to infection. Sometimes, there is an underlying medical condition that can lower the immune system. Another reason for increased risk of infection during pregnancy is that our immune systems are lowered during this time. UTI's are so common that every time you visit the doctor or hospital during pregnancy the doctor or staff should check your urine for infection.
Bacterial vaginosis, as stated earlier, is another very common infection. A lot of people think that Bacterial Vaginosis is a STD but it is not by any means. Bacterial Vaginosis can be caused by having new or a few sex partners but that is not the only cause. A huge reason that women get BV is that they are overwashing their "lady parts". A thing with our systems is that we have good bacteria. When we overwash the soap can sometimes kill off the good bacteria leaving it more susceptible to the bad bacteria taking over. 
Women are more prone to yeast infections during pregnancy than any other time in their life, and this goes for thrush which also is very common in pregnancy. A huge belief is that our fluctuating hormones cause us to have such infections. Since our bodies are going through huge changes it is hard for our bodies to keep up with the fluctuations especially in the "vaginal" environment. There is more of a sugary substance in our vaginal secretions which make it easier for yeast to grow. 
While these all pose an increased risk for miscarriage if it is treated correctly it should be no big problem. There is more of a concern in the second or third trimester that if the infections do not get treated and are left sitting it can cause preterm labor or premature rupture of membranes. 
Gonorrhea is a sexually transmitted disease that can and will pose a risk to mom and baby if not treated. Is it possible you had this, and didnt know about it? It can take a while for symptoms to manifest hun. This infection is quite common and the CDC states that in 2007 there were over 700k cases of new infections and over 13k were in pregnancy. If left untreated it can cause a number of problems. You should be treated immediately, you are correct?


----------



## KendraNoell

Thank you so much for all this. You have been such a valuable resource, and I appreciate how quickly you've responded to everyone's questions. Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

My pleasure :) I enjoy it. I'll be sad when you all move on but you better come and visit or say hello every once in awhile!!


----------



## KellyC75

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Kelly- no prob hun! Another good reason for the shot is it's also passed to baby and will temporarily protect him/her :)

Thankyou :flower::hugs::flower:~ What stage of pregnancy should we get the flu jab? :shrug:


----------



## KendraNoell

I hope that we have timed this correctly that if there is a best time to get the shot it is when we most need it :)


----------



## Babypower

wow ur a great help x


----------



## The Alchemist

She is indeed!


----------



## dare2dream

just wanted to give jaydensmommy a big public thankyou... she kept me sane this past week worrying over my early scan and my history of miscarriage answering my many questions i just wanted to let u know that altho i know im not out of the woods yet a little flickering heartbeat was seen at my scan yesterday. :)


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Omg!! Amazing Hun!!! :happydance: I am so so happy for you! That's fantastic news! I bet your over the moon. Huge congratulations. And thank you so much for your kind words- they mean so so much. This is a reason I love to help. I am so pleased for you :hugs2:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Kelly- as soon as the flu shot is available you can get it! It's safe in all stages.:)

Babypower and alchemist- thank you ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## Ellbee78

This is my favourite thread on here. It is so useful!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Wonderful! I am so happy with how it turned out! The positive feedback is so amazing. Thank you!! :hugs2:


----------



## floofymad

Thank you for this wonderful post Jaydensmommy1 x 

Please can I just ask for some reassurance?..... I can't really talk to my midwife, she always seems so anxious to get off the phone and never calls me back.

I was in hospital last wknd with hyperemisis (sp?) and had to have a few drips to flush out the keytones. Since then, I've felt much better and only had nausea on and off. 
Well, Thurs onwards I've been soooooo hungry I'm constantly eating. It's worrying me how I can go from one extreme to the other. Is this normal?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

floofymad- first of all thank you:) I know its a long post, but I am thrilled so many of you are reading it. Sorry about your MW, I think all MW's, nurses and doctors should listen a lot more to patients than they do.

What you are experiencing can and is completely normal. When you are around 10-12 weeks your placenta is now starting to function and take over for the cyst that sustains the pregnancy. The cyst is what generates the hormones (hcg) and therefore these hormones are what makes you ill. Around 10-12 weeks women report having a huge drop in symptoms and generally start feeling a whole lot better. Around the 12 week mark the HCG level will actually start to decline. This is why from 12+ weeks women consider the second trimester the honeymoon stage. There really (for most) are no more symptoms, there is an increase of energy, and no real aches and pains yet. 
With my first, I was sick for maybe a week, and then was so hungry that I felt like I was being cut off from food. I ate so much that people would think my husband was hiding the food from me. What most women do not realize is that as much as vomiting and morning sickness is a symptoms of pregnancy, hunger is as well. Your body is going to tell you what it needs. If it needs to get sick, it will do it (i am sure you know that).. if your body is hungry, well you will eat. If you feel like you are eating too much, if you can, try to drink a glass of milk not non-fat. Many women feel that drinking non-fat milk is good and will help you gain less. Women need fat in their milk during pregnancy. It is good for mom and baby, and also helps with hunger. Try eating more frequently but less amounts. Yogurt with granola is a great snack. Cheese and crackers will help curb hunger too. 
What you are experiencing is normal, just think of it as your body making up for lost time :)


----------



## megangrohl

I'm now on Diclectin. But I have still vomited just not as much. Was wondering if vomiting after taking my pill 2 hours prior should I take another one? Also, is that 2 hours long enough to absorb the other pill I take which is macrobid for UTI?


----------



## blessed22

First I would like to say thank you for all the information you have posted you are wonderful!!! Now for my question...lol...Is it ok to go for my 3D ultra sound at 16 weeks? they said they can tell me but my doctor willnot be telling until around 18-20 weeks! Next, I am 13 weeks and my doctor says I am in the 2nd trimester but I read that it doesnt start until 14 weeks? lastly, I have having some pain in my "Pelvic" area it feels more llike a achey feeling or maybe a strained muscle the nurse said I should be fine but she didnt say what may be causing it however today it has hasnt been to bad! do you know what this could be? sorry many questions.....Thanks you so much in advance you are truely a blessing to BnB


----------



## JaydensMommy1

megan- At least 30-45 minutes is approximately enough time to absorb your antibiotics without problem. Diclectin is not prescribed here in the U.S. as it is only in Canada however from what I understand you can safely take up to 4 a day. In the medical books here that recognize this medication it is said that you should take 2 before bed. If nausea persists throughout the day the doctor will recommend 1-2 more throughout the day. It is best when taken 4-6 hours in advance. I read on our notes that some women have taken 10+ a day. I would safely say that 2-4 is probably better. 

Blessed22- It is totally fine for you to go to a 3d ultrasound at 16 weeks. Most of the time these are gender peeks, right? Almost every time they will be able to tell you the gender at this time. I can usually tell women at this time on 2d ultrasounds so there should be no problem. The 3d ultrasounds (if done at a hospital or clinic) will be able to tell you for a fact, but if you are going to a place where you are paying for it (just for fun ultrasounds etc) they will give you their best answer (and in those types of ultrasounds it is easy to miss) but they cannot give you a 100% answer- mostly for liability. The doctor will not check for gender until around 20 weeks because that is the time where the ultrasound also checks for any abnormalities. It is easiest to see abnormalities and gender at 20 weeks so it is better for them to be grouped together.
The second trimester, ah that is always the big question on where it starts. Some doctors note the end of the 12th week (and beginning of 13th) as the start of the second trimester, and some consider the 13th week to be like a week of limbo. Some beleive that 14 weeks is the beginning. It really depends on the dr or facility. I, and my clinic, recognize 13 weeks as the second trimester. On these forums, I encourage women to move over when they no longer relate to the first trimester. I have had a lot of women ask when they can move over, and when you find yourself relating to the second trimester more, than why not?
The pelvic pain is extremely common. There are many reasons for this. Do you sleep on your side? For some women who are not used to completely sleeping on their sides, and who do now during pregnancy, will find the pressure between the legs to be quite sore upon waking up. This can make it feel like your genitals and pubic area are quite sore- almost as if you have been kicked. Also, if it is a dull pain you really can blame it on the ligaments stretching. The ligament pain can happen anywhere in the pelvic region. Think about an upsidedown triangle starting at the belly button (the right and left side of it) and the tip of the triangle being your vagina. Anything in this region can cause pain from ligaments stretching.


----------



## SAJ

thanks again for all the info. It's so helpful! I have a question though...I had an ultrasound at 7w2d and the heartbeat was 166 and it measured 11mm. Is this good, bad, normal? Thanks!!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Perfectly normal. I would say that is a beautiful heartrate and size! Congratulations!


----------



## CrazyKitty

Hi! I've been reading this thread on and off and think it's great - thankyou! 

I do have a query and this is probably totally unrelated to pregnancy but, as this is our first, I seem to try to connect everything... Earlier today, I was experiencing a few mild cramps and twinges around Beanie's new home. Shortly after they went away, I started getting pains in (what seemed to be) my intercostal muscles, pulsating at times. The pain was mainly in my back on my left side and around the lower part of my shoulder blade. It then worked it's way around to my front and was painful to breathe. The pain lasted for about 30minutes and I haven't had it since. I know I hadn't overdone it at work or pulled anything so was slightly concerned. Thankyou in advance for reading!xox


----------



## RBurnett

Hey...this is not a nice subjet but I would like to know.. The risk of miscarrage, what weeks does the risk reduce? Im constantly worrying about it and I just need honest facts. Thank you x


----------



## CrazyKitty

RBurnett said:


> Hey...this is not a nice subjet but I would like to know.. The risk of miscarrage, what weeks does the risk reduce? Im constantly worrying about it and I just need honest facts. Thank you x

I'm exactly the same! I hit an olive tomorrow (WHOOP!!) so think the chance goes down a bit more but don't know how much.xox


----------



## sunkiss

jaydensmommy u are a God sent angel for creating this post and coming back answering all the ladies questions!! thank u so much for taking the time to do this!! i really hope this post becomes a sticky so that it can be utilized as much as possible!! :hug:


----------



## mom22boys

Thank you so much for all of your words of wisdom! I already have 2 kids and was never worried when I got pregnant with them! We told we were pregnant with them when we found out we were. I guess now being much older (34) and going thru having a child with Down Syndrome I worry about every little thing. I had no problems while pregnant with my two boys but this one I am a nervous wreck!!! Thanks again for all the information!!


----------



## The Alchemist

sunkiss said:


> jaydensmommy u are a God sent angel for creating this post and coming back answering all the ladies questions!! thank u so much for taking the time to do this!! i really hope this post becomes a sticky so that it can be utilized as much as possible!! :hug:

I second this! :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

sunkiss said:


> jaydensmommy u are a God sent angel for creating this post and coming back answering all the ladies questions!! thank u so much for taking the time to do this!! i really hope this post becomes a sticky so that it can be utilized as much as possible!! :hug:


WSS ^ :thumbup:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Aw you beautiful women are so kind:) sorry for such a late response. I was in a minor car accident today and had to be monitored by the delivery ward for a bit but baby and I are fine. Let's catch up..
Crazykitty- hello hun:) just because you haven't over done it doesnt mean your body hasn't:) your internal organs are being squashed and moved and quite frankly they can get mad. The pain your experiencing can be many things. A uti creates pain like this even without burning sensations when you pee. A kidney infection can really hurt and cause into be hard to breath actually a lot of women complain of labored breathing. Also- if you are the slightest bit constipated that dry stool passing through intestines can be very painful! (take it from me). If the pain becomes unbearable id even question a stone in kidneys or even bladder. The location and type of pain your experiencing doesn't sound serious however if it continues go to your dr and they can perform a urinalysis. Good luck sweetie!
Also in regards to the miscarriage question, there is no magic week but around the second trimester the rates substantially decline. In fact after a heartbeat is seen it lowers even more to about 2-3% and that's quite a significant drop.

Mom22boys- I'm here if you need anything, honestly. I see a lot of mommies over 30 andcan offer much advice :hugs:

*Sunkiss, alchemist and Kelly you are all so sweet!! I love you all lol!*


----------



## alspals13

I just read most of this link and that's so kind of you to be answering so many questions!! My DH and I are TTC for #1 and are entering the TWW tomorrow. What is your stance on sex during the TWW??? I don't want to jostle anything up if it's going to stick!
Thanks


----------



## alspals13

Sorry, but one more question!! I got a cold today and am pretty sure I am ovulating today (based on my opk). Can I take anything?? Also, will my cold affect any chance of conceiving?? Thanks!!


----------



## The Alchemist

*For being so helpful!*

https://www.askamum.co.uk/upload/26056/images/choc-cake450.jpghttps://cf.ltkcdn.net/gluten/images/std/141328-450x300-glass-milk.jpg




I want some myself lol :haha:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Alspals- the biggest thing id recommen is to not drink or smoke and stay super hydrated!! Even laying on left side is very recommended throughout pregnant (just in case :flower: ) also, are you taking prenatals? Go ahead an take something hun! When your body is in good health everything works better! Cough drops are safe and tea with honey and lemon. Cough syrup is ok right now just try and avoid drowsy PM ones:)

Alchemist I cannot tell you how delicious that looks!! I have craved milk and sweets my entire pregnancy!!!!! How did you know! I go through a gallon of milk in one and a halfdays lol!


----------



## mom22boys

Thank you so much! I will keep that in mind!!!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

No problem hun :D :hugs2:


----------



## KendraNoell

A minor car accident? Had to be monitored? And you're back on here taking care of everyone else? That's amazing. You are amazing.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Aw thanks hun!! I was T-boned at an intersection as somebody ran a red. Luckily my son is ok. My amniotic fluid is low and will need monitoring from now on but baby is alright:)


----------



## RBurnett

Sorry to hear abour ur accident and glad u and baby are fine. Thank u for answering my question, I paid for a private six week scan so hope I can see heart beat, that is a big drop so hopefully I can stop worrying. Xxxx


----------



## 1948LC

Hi Jaydensmommy
I have just found out that I am just over 9 weeks pregnant with twins, a big shock, but a happy one!
My problem is in 2006 I had the loop (or LLETZ) surgery done to treat abnormal cells (CIN 3). I went to my Midwife booking in scan the day before my private scan so didn't know i was carry twins. She did say I will have the length of my cervix scanned from week 16, but we didn't know we were having twins. Do you think 16 weeks is early enough?
Also how common is vanishing twin syndrome?
Many thanks in advance :)


----------



## Xiaohuii

A ROUND OF APPLAUSE for jaydensmommy, so being so patient and nice to share her knowledge with us! Love ya hun! 

=D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt; 
*hear the claps yet?* 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RBurnett

When do u think is the best and safest time to tell the majority that you are pregnant?


----------



## floofymad

Thank you so much for the advice. Cheese and crackers sounds lovely! x x


----------



## Dorian

Jaydensmommy, I'm so glad that you and childeren are safe! Car accidents can be so scary. :hugs: Take care of yourself.


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: To Jaydensmummy ~ Glad you are Ok :hugs:


----------



## mom22boys

Jaydensmommy
back when I had babies we did not have internet, I guess I knew less about all the things that could go wrong, so I never worried, but I guess I just need something to settle my heart I guess, Ok I am 34, I have 2 boys, everything went great with both of them, is there any reason that I should be concerned with this one since I have never had any problems? Plus I have taken 7 hpts all are still not super dark my hubby is worried that is a problem I told him a positive is a positve. My cycles are usually 36 days long and a friend of mine who is a nurse told me never to test before my missed period that the test could be wrong but 7 could they be wrong? I am about to make myself go crazy I think!!! Plus one more since I have a child with Down Syndrome alread ( who we adore and is the most awesome kid ever) are my chances higher for having another child with the same or something else?

Sorry I feel so silly asking, I guess I just need to go to the dr. Thanks!!


----------



## alspals13

Thankyou so much for answering my question! You are amazing and so selfless for being so amazing with this thread. I'm happy to hear you're ok after the car accident but can't imagine how scary it must have been for you.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

RBurnett- no problem hun! Let me know how things progress! The safest time to tell people you are pregnant is usually after a heartbeat is seen. However most women chose to wait till the end of the first trimester but that is completely up to you. I would wait till a heartbeat is confirmed :)

1948LC- I would say that 16 weeks is still early enough. The procedure you have done is quite common actually and see it with quite a few pregnant women. 16 weeks is still early in pregnancy but they do it to monitor and check progression if there is any. You will be monitored throughout your pregnancy I am sure. As far as vanishing twin syndrome while it happpens more often than people think it is still quite rare. It is where the mother's body, placenta, or baby absorbs the other fetus. I would advise you not to worry hun. And if for some rare statistic it does happen to you, the other baby and you mostly have excellent outcomes. Congrats on twins!!

Xiaohuii- Thank you hun!! :) :) :) 

Floofymad- Of course hun! Any other questions you know where I will be!

Dorians, Alspals, and Kelly- Thank you all for your kind words. I unfortunately was diagnosed with lower than normal fluid levels so unfortunately it looks like bed rest for me. I will be on here all day for my sanity lol.

Mom22boys- The internet is such a scary place. It really is. I even tell women to not go to Dr. Google but unfortunately even with everything I know, I still do it. I don't know why your friend would advise you not to take a test before your missed AF because your body detects HCG and that is caused by pregnancy. And no, I highly doubt that 7 would be wrong. The odds of you having another child with downs is extremely rare. I am sure that you will be offered more testing in this pregnancy due to your history, but again I very rarely see more than one child with downs. Can I ask what kind of downs your child has? Trisomy 21? From what I understand by my doctor the risk is about 1%.


----------



## RBurnett

Thank u so much for ur advice, wats the chances of seeing heart beat at six weeks? X


----------



## KendraNoell

I think 6 weeks is pretty common to hear the heart beat... I've already told just about everyone and I'm not even five weeks. I can't wait until past 6 weeks lol


----------



## RBurnett

Yay can't wait, will keep ur updated. Scan is a next Monday, wish it was tomorrow! :)


----------



## lizzywiz

*jaydensmommy*- you're a godsend. Thank you so much for this info. Happy and healthy (and anti-car accident) thoughts being sent your way.:flower:

My question(s):
Do you have a stance on unnecessary ultrasounds? I am thinking of forgoing early ultrasounds and getting only one ultrasound scan around the 20th week. My understanding is that there is nothing to be done for anything identified in the earlier scan, so why do it?...but maybe I'm wrong.
Would there be something that could be detected and addressed if caught early? Or is it perfectly safe to wait until the 20th week for my first ultrasound? Also, I am 32 and have PCOS (but healthy weight), if that would affect your answer.

Thanks again.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Heartbeat can be easily seen at 6 week RBurnett:)

Lizzywiz- thank you hun:) and while ultrasounds are your decision there are some good factors to early ultrasound like a dating scan. This measures the sac early on and will give you the most accurate due date. Also if you have concerns for abnormalities like downs there is an ultrasound that checks for markers way before your 20 week scan. Id at least recommend dating scan :)


----------



## jcarriker

I hate to ask another question when you are bombarded with so many but I can not find much information about this and cannot get a hold of my doctor ATM. This is just such a wonderful and helpful thread. :flower:

I am in my second trimester and have had BV since my first trimester. At 15 weeks I was given Metronidazole vaginal gel to use twice a day for 5 days. On the second day I got loads of this disgusting white, clumpy discharge that looks like mushy toilet paper. (TMI, I know...) After finishing treatment my discharge was mostly clearish white and non-odorous for 2 days. On the 3rd day after treatment the yellow thick discharge and the smell I had with BV has come back along with some itching. I'm 19 weeks today and I'm really worried about what dangerous risks BV poses if I cannot get rid of it!
:nope:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

While some discharge is normal if you still have the strong odor and lots of discharge I'd recommend going back to your doctor. usually the oral anibiotics are better than the gel. Bv is quite common during pregnancy and a lot of women will get it- some with no symptoms and have no idea. With it being that common the risk is there but it's not too high. If it gets severe and untreated it can cause rupture of membranes. It is very common for BV to repeat itself also. If you can go to doctor and have them do a swab. It will be evaluated quickly and treated if necessary. However I'd recommend oral medication this time :)


----------



## RBurnett

Sleeping on my side ok?..p.s ur a god send, so glad ur here for us especially for first timers like myself xx


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Thank you hun :) sleeping on your side is advised! Sleeping on left side is best. Either side is preferred over back and tummy


----------



## RBurnett

Why is sleeping on your left advised


----------



## JaydensMommy1

It is the best for your circulation to baby:)


----------



## lemondrops

Should I be worried about a loss of symptoms? For the past two days, I've felt uncharacteristically tolerable. After about a week and a half of feeling terrible every single day... I'm a little worried. It's way too soon for symptoms to be easing up :\


----------



## RBurnett

Thank god I'm struggling to sleep on my back. Thank you, u have saved me from sleepless nights! X


----------



## KendraNoell

Do doctors check for all infections in the blood work panel or just a bladder infection? I feel like there is something going on, I have already had my urine tested for a UTI and that was negative, I'm having some incontinence and some interesting stronger smells than I'm used to, no discharge or itchiness or anything like that, just the smell, trying to figure out if its pregnancy nose or if something is up.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

RBurnett- not a problem hun. Body pillows are awesome too!

Lemondrop- symptoms usually do not manifest till around the 7 week mark and even then they can fluctuate greatly. symptoms also will come and go daily. how much you drink can alter the hcg almost like a diluting effect and also when you experience a surge of hormones you will feel worse. Don't worry about it too much as I said one day you will feel different from the next. For some all symptoms go and baby is still fine. :)


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Kendra- the bloodwork panel will not look for infections itself but more markers of infection such as a high white blood cell count (which is present in virtually all infections and inflammation). the increase discharge and smell can be blamed on hormones. You may be more sensitive to smells than previously as well. As long as it doesn't get itchy or smelly like yeast or fish your fine. Every woman has her own smell and it can be more predominant in pregnancy. if you are concerned you can ask your dr but I'd say all is fine:)


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm irritated with the incontinence, though. Sometimes it smells like I damn near peed myself. I don't understand why that is happening :(


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Very common as pressure on your bladder increases. I hate sneezing lol. Have you been doing your kegal exercises hun? It strengthens the pelvic floor muscles and prevents incontinence.


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah but the weird thing is that doing kegels makes me nauseas?


----------



## RBurnett

Kegals? Are they pelvic floors? X


----------



## JaydensMommy1

It's the type of exercise to help strengthen the muscles. If you google it, there will be description of how to do it and is really recommended. Here is a brief description


Contract your muscles as if you were trying to stop the flow of urine
Hold this contraction for a count of three
Slowly release and relax


----------



## RBurnett

Arhh yeah that's what we call pelvic floor exercise. Xx


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Gotcha :) they are quite beneficial and give women better orgasms hehe.


----------



## RBurnett

will def be doing em lol


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Haha yeah now if only I'd let me hubby touch me lol. I've lost all libido as of recently haha. Have fun:)


----------



## RBurnett

Same since I found out Im Pregnant we not done it. Mainly cos I'm scared of how safe it is,is it??


----------



## RBurnett

Cos I'm only 5 weeks.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Very safe hun and sex is encouraged. Only time it's not recommended is if you are bleeding, low lying placenta or other risk factors like subchorionic hemorrhage. In normal healthy pregnancies it is very safe


----------



## RBurnett

My dh will be pleased to hear that, why
Is it encouraged? Sorry I just like to know the facts :) x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Sexual and mental health. keeps relationships strong and healthy. orgasms release endorphins and baby will get euphoric feeling (not an orgasm) lol


----------



## RBurnett

That's really interesting to know, thank you Hun. I will let dh know straight away, will make his day x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Hahaha have fun. Remember some spotting after sex is very normal


----------



## RBurnett

Ok thank u for the warning xx


----------



## Skoer1360

Hi Jayden's Mommy! I've been stalking this thread since it was about 1 page long lol I'm only TTC right now (we'll know Thursday for sure if I get my bfp!) but all of these answers you post have *really* helped me with some stress about the future for me! (I'm a worrier lol and I like to be informed on EVERYTHING!)

So I would just like to say *THANK YOU!* for everything that you have done for all on this thread, especially with the fact that you had some real life issues and you still made time for everyone here. You are a great woman, and the world needs more people like you! :thumbup:

I hope you have a H&H rest of your pregnancy!!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Skoer- That was unbelievably sweet hun thank you so much! I started this thread wondering how people would take to it and also hoping to help a few. It's unbelievable the responses i have recieved and all the positive feedback makes me extremely happy to help! You all are so wonderful!!
:hugs: :hugs:
Oh and good luck for Thursday hunnie!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## jojokate

Wow - just fantastic information and so very helpful - thanks so much JadensMommy1 - my wife is just over 5 weeks pregnant now - beta 13dpo 90, then 150 at 15dpo and then 774 at 22dpo (which seems low) and we are scheduled for an ultrasound Sept 23rd. She's 41 and our first pregnancy. She says she feels cramping each time she goes to the washroom (which is frequent) and sometimes just after going to the bathroom. She wants to wait until we see the dr on the 23rd to ask what that could be but I thought I would ask if you have heard of this type of cramping... she's felt it for approx 2 weeks now.


----------



## KendraNoell

What is the truth about twins and the possibility of having them?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Jojokate-The cramping can be from the expanding uterus and pressure changes. It is completely normal the pains she is experiencing. sometimes when women hold urine too much it can cause discomfort. But is it more period cramping? Constipation? Gas? 
Huge congrats to the both of you!!!


----------



## _Lexi_

I've just read through thus entire thread and just wanted to say than you for all the amazing advice and information you've given everyone. Stopped a few of my own worries that's for sure!! You're a wonderful person and the worked needs more people like you. I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly after your accident, you definetly deserve it. Thank you!! xx


----------



## megangrohl

JaydensMommy1 said:


> megan- At least 30-45 minutes is approximately enough time to absorb your antibiotics without problem. Diclectin is not prescribed here in the U.S. as it is only in Canada however from what I understand you can safely take up to 4 a day. In the medical books here that recognize this medication it is said that you should take 2 before bed. If nausea persists throughout the day the doctor will recommend 1-2 more throughout the day. It is best when taken 4-6 hours in advance. I read on our notes that some women have taken 10+ a day. I would safely say that 2-4 is probably better.
> 
> Blessed22- It is totally fine for you to go to a 3d ultrasound at 16 weeks. Most of the time these are gender peeks, right? Almost every time they will be able to tell you the gender at this time. I can usually tell women at this time on 2d ultrasounds so there should be no problem. The 3d ultrasounds (if done at a hospital or clinic) will be able to tell you for a fact, but if you are going to a place where you are paying for it (just for fun ultrasounds etc) they will give you their best answer (and in those types of ultrasounds it is easy to miss) but they cannot give you a 100% answer- mostly for liability. The doctor will not check for gender until around 20 weeks because that is the time where the ultrasound also checks for any abnormalities. It is easiest to see abnormalities and gender at 20 weeks so it is better for them to be grouped together.
> The second trimester, ah that is always the big question on where it starts. Some doctors note the end of the 12th week (and beginning of 13th) as the start of the second trimester, and some consider the 13th week to be like a week of limbo. Some beleive that 14 weeks is the beginning. It really depends on the dr or facility. I, and my clinic, recognize 13 weeks as the second trimester. On these forums, I encourage women to move over when they no longer relate to the first trimester. I have had a lot of women ask when they can move over, and when you find yourself relating to the second trimester more, than why not?
> The pelvic pain is extremely common. There are many reasons for this. Do you sleep on your side? For some women who are not used to completely sleeping on their sides, and who do now during pregnancy, will find the pressure between the legs to be quite sore upon waking up. This can make it feel like your genitals and pubic area are quite sore- almost as if you have been kicked. Also, if it is a dull pain you really can blame it on the ligaments stretching. The ligament pain can happen anywhere in the pelvic region. Think about an upsidedown triangle starting at the belly button (the right and left side of it) and the tip of the triangle being your vagina. Anything in this region can cause pain from ligaments stretching.

thanks. im taking 4 per day now because 2 a day just is not cutting it. 1 with breakfast, 1 with lunch, and 2 at bed time and sometimes i still vomit. lol


----------



## jojokate

that was super quick! you are incredible! She says it feels like a less painful version of period cramping and only during and after going to the bathroom. She is also constipated so I have bought lots of prunes for snacks! It's taken us 9 IUIs, one and half years, and lots of $$$ to get to this point, so I just want to wrap her in bubble wrap for the next 9 months and keep her safe, so everything thing makes me crazy worried - your thread here has certainly helped me tremendously


----------



## The Alchemist

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Alchemist I cannot tell you how delicious that looks!! I have craved milk and sweets my entire pregnancy!!!!! How did you know! I go through a gallon of milk in one and a halfdays lol!

Oh because I've been craving milk and sweets myself! Hahaha....pregnant woman to pregnant woman intuition I guess! After posting it, I made OH take a trip to the bakery shop :thumbup: And for some fruits. I keep craving for fruits. :munch:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Kendra- Twins huh? The twin rate is usually around 32 per 1000 births. Nationality can play a role in twins, non-hispanic whites are amongst the highest, african americans, and hispanics have the highest odds. Fertility treatments will also increase the odds of having twins. Studies show that older women are actually more likely to have twins. In the past two months I have seen a dozen women pregnant with twins and about 8 of which were to women over 30 years old. Studies show that fraternal twins are hereditary to an extent. And while some families have more multiples than others a lot of doctors believe that twins are more coincidence. 

Lexi- Thank you so much hun! I really enjoy talking to all of you ladies (and gentleman now). You are all such wonderful people. 

Megan- 4 is quite nromal for women with nausea problems, if it helps you hun I am very happy for you! I have heard quite a few good things about this medication and am surprised that it not available here.

JoJokate- So happy to be of assistance :). And believe me, what she is experiencing is extremely normal. Actually, slight cramping is a good sign that pregnancy is progressing nicely. Almost every single pregnant woman will complain of some cramping. But here is what I can tell you. It can be caused by constipation. As the stool is hardened (loss of water) it moving through the body can cause serious discomfort. Gas can also do the same. Also as i stated earlier, the pressure on the bladder before and after releasing urine can cause discomfort. Another thing to keep in mind is that Urinary tracy infections can cause this type of pain too. It can even cause lower back pains. If she continues to have the pain or if it starts burning during urination encourage her to go to the doctor for a urinalysis, but all in all I would say she is perfectly fine.

Alchemist- They opened up a new (huge) bakery near my house. It is amazing and actually with my pregnancy my smell has tripled so I can smell the pasteries when they are cooking in the morning. (though usually around 4 a.m. so its bitter sweet lol). Its such a beautiful bakery, big windows, coffee and tea (oh how i wish), but their pasteries are the most delicious things I have eaten in so long. Flakey buttery chocolate croissants. I am in heaven..and hell at the same time. Lol.


----------



## Huskyluv

JaydensMommy, you are fantastic and I've been following this thread with great interest since you started it! Had a lot of my questions answered as it's gone along. I would like to get your opinion on something if you don't mind.

I'm 12 weeks pregnant and at 11 weeks I was experiencing some mild cramps occasionally for about a week, pretty normal I figure. But then last Thursday night just before going to bed I started having these really bad cramps that continued through Saturday morning. When I say bad cramps I'm talking BAD, I can't move and I'm doubled over in pain cramps in my abdomen and back. They would come about every 3 hours and would last about 40-50 minutes each time. I haven't had a single cramp since Saturday morning which is good and I haven't had any bleeding whatsoever. I have not been constipated in that time and I have stayed plenty hydrated. Not sure if it's relevant but hubby and I did have sex the Wednesday night before the bad cramping started. I have a previously scheduled 12 week appointment coming up Thursday of this week where they will do a dating ultrasound. (We saw & heard the heartbeat, 158 bpm, at our 8 week ultrasound already.) What I'm wondering is whether or not I should be concerned about those really bad cramps that occurred Thursday night through Saturday morning? I'm already worried but are those worries valid? Would you be concerned? Since I already have an appt for Thursday and am not currently experiencing any cramps should I just keep my appt as is, or should I call them up and be seen sooner? Thanks in advance and well wishes for you and your son also!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Husky- the fact that you have not had any bleeding makes me believe you are just fine. Like you, I was doubled over in pain and nothing came of it. There are many things that can cause bad pain like a uti or a kidney infection. These sicknesses can cause very bad lower back pain. Sometimes as uterus gets bigger it can sit on the ureters (tubes that drain urine) and a backflow of urine can cause some pain.

Sex can also cause some pain and cramping. Women often complain of cramping and pain after a pelvic exam (imagine what you OH can do lol). The fact your stayin hydrated is very good and keep it up. If the pain comes back I'd suggest calling your dr or mw to be checked and for a urinalysis which can determine infection. Sometimes even vaginal infections, that are very common, can cause pain. Any increase of discharge or odd smells etc? 
Thanks for keeping up with the post!! :hugs:

I am hoping this will be a sticky because I love helping everyone and meeting all of you :hugs:


----------



## Huskyluv

Thanks, that helps ease my mind a lot. Trying to stay positive and hopeful that everything is alright. No increase in discharge or odd smells which I'd guess is a good thing.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

It is a good thing:) just keep an eye on it:)


----------



## mom22boys

JaydensMommy1 said:


> RBurnett- no problem hun! Let me know how things progress! The safest time to tell people you are pregnant is usually after a heartbeat is seen. However most women chose to wait till the end of the first trimester but that is completely up to you. I would wait till a heartbeat is confirmed :)
> 
> 1948LC- I would say that 16 weeks is still early enough. The procedure you have done is quite common actually and see it with quite a few pregnant women. 16 weeks is still early in pregnancy but they do it to monitor and check progression if there is any. You will be monitored throughout your pregnancy I am sure. As far as vanishing twin syndrome while it happpens more often than people think it is still quite rare. It is where the mother's body, placenta, or baby absorbs the other fetus. I would advise you not to worry hun. And if for some rare statistic it does happen to you, the other baby and you mostly have excellent outcomes. Congrats on twins!!
> 
> Xiaohuii- Thank you hun!! :) :) :)
> 
> Floofymad- Of course hun! Any other questions you know where I will be!
> 
> Dorians, Alspals, and Kelly- Thank you all for your kind words. I unfortunately was diagnosed with lower than normal fluid levels so unfortunately it looks like bed rest for me. I will be on here all day for my sanity lol.
> 
> Mom22boys- The internet is such a scary place. It really is. I even tell women to not go to Dr. Google but unfortunately even with everything I know, I still do it. I don't know why your friend would advise you not to take a test before your missed AF because your body detects HCG and that is caused by pregnancy. And no, I highly doubt that 7 would be wrong. The odds of you having another child with downs is extremely rare. I am sure that you will be offered more testing in this pregnancy due to your history, but again I very rarely see more than one child with downs. Can I ask what kind of downs your child has? Trisomy 21? From what I understand by my doctor the risk is about 1%.

My son has T21, Thank you so much I can rest easy! I guess its just cause I am older I worry so much! Again THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I appreciate your kindness and taking time to answer my question!!!!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Not a problem hun! Stay strong and I am always here when you need me.


----------



## blessed22

Thank you so much and yes i am going to find out the gender on Oct 1....you are truely a blessing!!!!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

How exciting!!! It will be so fun:) let me know the gender!


----------



## sunkiss

jaydensmommy, i am so sorry to hear of ur minor car accident and happy to hear u n the princess is doing well!! u are definitely in the right career because u have to really care a lot about ppl to be a great nurse!! nurses are some of the most caring hardest working staff i have ever seen and sometimes they dont get the proper respect they deserve!! i know this because i work in a health care facility myself with some of the finest most caring professionals like urself!! i am part of the administrative staff however it is an honor to work beside these amazing ppl!! ur patients are lucky to have u and so are we!! :hugs:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Sunkiss- my husband doesnt compliment me as nicely as you ladies do! Each one of you I feel like I'm growing a bond with now, and none of you are allowed to leave me! Lol thank you so much for your kind words and I hope you along with many others will continue to keep in touch with me. :hugs: you all are truly amazing.


----------



## sunkiss

i wish i was as amazing as u, however ur warm gestures are contagious and hopefully we all can pay it forward one day...oh i am not going anywhere..i will make sure this post is @ the top of the threads everyday until it becomes a sticky!! keep doing wut u doing, we all appreciate u here :happydance:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Aww thank you doll:) I love to hear it! It's nice when all of us pregnant ladies get along rather than bicker! O you're picture is beautiful by the way!


----------



## KendraNoell

Every other thread I've been on where there is a woman worried about a symptom I have been sending them to this thread!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Good!! Thank you! I love all the newcomers too. Makes me proud when you recommend people here!! :flower:


----------



## sunkiss

isnt that the truth jaydensmommy :D!! oh thank u so much, jayden is quite the charmer with that adorable smile :D!!

Hey kendra, how r u how? how is everything coming along :D


----------



## KendraNoell

doing well! smoke free for 3 days!


----------



## sunkiss

good for u kendra, im so happy u found wut works for u, i knew u would do it :wohoo:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Kendra- that's amazing!! Huge Congratulations!!


----------



## greenpear

JadensMommy - I have a question for you if you don't mind. I just found out Im preggo with my very first baby! :cloud9: and I'm a pretty healthy person in terms of the types of food I like eating but I just can't give up coffee :cry: and I only usually have 1 cup a day and now I add even more milk so it's like a latte, but coffee is my great friend. Can I keep drinking 1 cup a day + 2 cups of tea? Pretty please? :blush:

Thanks


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Yes hun! That's fine if you don't have blood pressure problems:)


----------



## JaydensMommy1

And congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## RBurnett

Its morning where I am and I have just woken up with a cold, blocked nose, coughing, feeling hot, head ache, back ache and feeling a bit sick. Can I take anything for it and will baby be ok?


----------



## greenpear

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Yes hun! That's fine if you don't have blood pressure problems:)

Thank you so much! That actually worried me a bit but now I feel good about having that coffee today :yipee:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

RBurnett- sorry your feeling Ill Hun :( I'm not too sure of the medicine over there but here the safe medicines are Robitussin DM, vicks, and halls cough drops. The important thing is to avoid taking medicine that is labeled SA. SA stands for sustained action which means it treats multisymptoms. Also stay away from some drowsy medications. Do you have a pharmacist near? Almost forgot benadryl is quite safe. Stay hydrated hun and check your temperature. If it becomes elevated ring your doctor. Tylenol (I forgot the name over there) is perfectly acceptable for fevers. Dr will usually recommend trying an antipyretic (fever reducer) like Tylenol first and if the temp does not stay away a prescription can be given. Staying hydrated again, is very important. I hope you feel better soon. If you think it may be allergies there's a whole other list too :)

Greenpear- enjoy a cup for me! I have high Bp lol


----------



## RBurnett

Thank you soo much, Im at work and hopefully I can get through the day. My friend is a pharmasist so ill txt her x


----------



## twilliamssbt

Tylenol is Paracetamol in the UK 

I have woke up achey, nose a bit sore, throat a little sore, convinced am going to get a cold too.


----------



## mummy2bex

I had a m/c end of may this year and been trying to get pregnant again took a test and it came back looking like this, would you say i'm pregnant? .. I'm worried if i am to make midwife appointment and scan incase it all ends in tears again, but hopefully not this time!

i have to say this is a greta post and puts alot of things on your mind at ease! :)


----------



## Dazed

I just wanted to say thank you JaydensMommy1! I have been TTC for a good long time now since my MC and once I get preggo again this thread will definately keep me from googling! Great job and I must say that you are probably the most unselfish woman on here for taking time out of your day to take care of others. Not to mention your a true pillar to the healthcare community for doing this without expecting anything in return!


----------



## jojokate

Hi again! We were just wondering if you had an opinion on Prometrium or progesterone supp.- our clinic has my wife using them every night during iui and now with the pregnancy until further notice.... Uncomfortable but we follow the dr orders


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Mummy2be- that I'd say is definitely a positive. Call midwife for an appt! Get rest and stay hydrated. It's normal to be a little anxious. After experiencing a loss you can ask for your hcg to be monitored for proper rising:) take it one day at a time. Huge congratulations sweetie! :hugs2:

Dazed- you sure know how to make me feel loved! The comments on here are so touching and i thank you so much. You definitely helped start my day off right:) 

Jojokate- has your wife's progesterone been low? Have they tested? Its very safe and helps sustain pregnancy but I am compelled to ask why she was put on it? Precaution?


----------



## jojokate

We haven't been told her level was low - we assumed it was a precaution. She has no fertility issues other than being 41 and in a same sex relationship  After 6 natural IUI tries, we have used clomid the last 3 times along with Prometrium.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Ah okay!! Sometimes women with assisted fertility will be given as a precaution and it's totally normal and acceptable. So I do recommend taking it. Has she got a history of any miscarriage?


----------



## jojokate

No history of miscarriages. The pharmacist made a comment to us that she didn't know why we bothered using Prometrium since drs are split 50/50 on it's effectiveness... I said thanks but we will follow the dr orders... I searched on the forum here and didn't see anything shocking or horrible side effects so we continue on. Just wasn't sure if you had heard or experienced any good bad or ugly with it


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Only experience I've had was good. A lot if women need it and works greatly for them.


----------



## jojokate

Thanks so much for your invaluable information and opinion - truly has given us hope!


----------



## dare2dream

just wanted to drop in and ask you one more question lol... this morning my doctor prescribed me Cyclizine 50mg to be taken 3 times a day... good news is my sickness seems to have gone (crossing fingers) and in its place is a constant wet feeling in my mouth lke the one you get right before u throw up.. just wondering if this is the end tail of morning sickness and the pills doing there job :)


----------



## diamy22

Hi Jaydensmommy, i would like to send u a mesg but don't know how. I'm new to this forum. And I find it a little hard to understand.lol


----------



## twilliamssbt

dare2dream said:


> just wanted to drop in and ask you one more question lol... this morning my doctor prescribed me Cyclizine 50mg to be taken 3 times a day... good news is my sickness seems to have gone (crossing fingers) and in its place is a constant wet feeling in my mouth lke the one you get right before u throw up.. just wondering if this is the end tail of morning sickness and the pills doing there job :)

Just watch with Cyclizine that you don't start getting headaches, if you do, go back to gp asap:thumbup:

Cyclizine is one of the anti nausea drugs that works on the signals from the brain, others work in a different manner.


----------



## dare2dream

twilliamssbt said:


> dare2dream said:
> 
> 
> just wanted to drop in and ask you one more question lol... this morning my doctor prescribed me Cyclizine 50mg to be taken 3 times a day... good news is my sickness seems to have gone (crossing fingers) and in its place is a constant wet feeling in my mouth lke the one you get right before u throw up.. just wondering if this is the end tail of morning sickness and the pills doing there job :)
> 
> Just watch with Cyclizine that you don't start getting headaches, if you do, go back to gp asap:thumbup:
> 
> Cyclizine is one of the anti nausea drugs that works on the signals from the brain, others work in a different manner.Click to expand...

thankyou for the heads up! first tablet i took this morning i just got really sleepy but the doc did warn me i may get drowsy off them on my second dose now and not feeling drowsy anymore just the real wet feeling in my mouth. which id rather have any day over the nausea and vomiting i was having


----------



## twilliamssbt

dare2dream said:


> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dare2dream said:
> 
> 
> just wanted to drop in and ask you one more question lol... this morning my doctor prescribed me Cyclizine 50mg to be taken 3 times a day... good news is my sickness seems to have gone (crossing fingers) and in its place is a constant wet feeling in my mouth lke the one you get right before u throw up.. just wondering if this is the end tail of morning sickness and the pills doing there job :)
> 
> Just watch with Cyclizine that you don't start getting headaches, if you do, go back to gp asap:thumbup:
> 
> Cyclizine is one of the anti nausea drugs that works on the signals from the brain, others work in a different manner.Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou for the heads up! first tablet i took this morning i just got really sleepy but the doc did warn me i may get drowsy off them on my second dose now and not feeling drowsy anymore just the real wet feeling in my mouth. which id rather have any day over the nausea and vomiting i was havingClick to expand...

NP, drowsiness is normal and affects people differently. I was on morphine for my osteoarthritis before my pregnancy, and you kind of need (or I did) an anti sickness drug in conjunction. Tried most of them, cyclizine included but it gave me horrendous headaches so ended up back on domperidone, which unfortunately cannot be taken in pregnancy as it also helped my gastric reflux.


----------



## RBurnett

Hi...another question,sorry!

The first day of my last period was 2nd August and my cycle is normally 32 day. How far would you make me and what date is the earliest I would see heart beat.

Thanks xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Wow. Very good information. :D


----------



## KendraNoell

My last period was Aug 8 and my EDD is May 12 if yours was the 2nd you're about 5 weeks 6 days and you can probably hear heartbeat past the 6 week mark.


----------



## sunkiss

:hi::icecream:


----------



## KendraNoell

Yum! Did you say ice cream!?


----------



## sunkiss

oh yes i have been a bad girl today lol, i just blame it on my desire to get in my daily calcium :D


----------



## The Alchemist

sunkiss said:


> oh yes i have been a bad girl today lol, i just blame it on my desire to get in my daily calcium :D

Oh my goodness, I'm so jealous! I didn't get ice cream but I did buy a box of apple turn overs. These days, I'm in love with sweet pastries with a cup of tea or decaf coffee. \\:D/


----------



## KendraNoell

i just had a klondike bar. yummo


----------



## KendraNoell

OK JM1... due to my lack of sex drive and hubby's lack of sex drive... we finally DTD this afternoon. I am usually very "sensitive" and enjoy sex very much. However, today was painful and not satisfying at all. What gives? Is this another lovely side effect of pregnancy?


----------



## greenpear

JaydensMommy I have a burning question!

Two days ago I tested with FRER and got nice lines. Yesterday I tested with FRER and my line got even darker. Today I decided to do the last test with digital so that i could see "pregnant" written on it :blush: and I got "not pregnant" I am so upset and confused. Did I lose my baby? Shouldn't digital by now say pregnant? I'm a week and a half late for my period...:cry: please help


----------



## KendraNoell

you could've got a faulty test...?


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hi, I was suggested to post this question because I am in desperate need of a second opinon? 

Last wednesday I went in to switch my birth control and get a pap done and because my period was already late they did labs. Well my labs came back that I was pregnant at 36 as my hCG levels. At the same time all my pregnancy tests were coming back negative and so they all assumed either I was not that far along or that I was going to miscarry. Well this weekend I started to experience some bleeding and spotting. I went to the ER to expect the worse but according to the doctor my cervix was closed and that my beta levels were actually 135! They increased but not exactly doubled by sun. So they ordered an ultrasound and said that they did not expect to see anything so do not get too woried. I had the ultrasound done and then I get a call from one of my midwives saying that I was miscarrying and that my ultrasound did not show anything and that my levels are not rising the way she wants them to. I was so devestated but then I noticed something I was not bleeding and did not bleed all day yesterday! Not once have I bleed heavy enough to really even think it was a miscariage but enough to scare me. Its not really even enough to wear a pad. I am wondering if you think there may be just be a small glimmer of hope to my situation?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

I promise to update you all very soon and am so so sorry for being absent yesterday, I was admitted for contractions but should be discharged soon and will be back 
To answer every question! Again I'm so sorry for the delay! But I do promise to be back today!

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SpideyMom

I've got a question too, please.

I have had flutters here and there throughout these few weeks. My OH even felt movement on Saturday night. Since then I haven't felt anything. I know I am early on still but from going to a few flutters here and there to nothing kinda makes me a little concerned. Do you think everything is ok still? We had our Genetic Scan Saturday morning and everything was super. Strong HB at 160BPM too and the baby was VERY active when we did the ultra-sound. The doctor even moved up my EDD from March 17 to March 14.

Thanks :) and definitely appreciate you taking the time to help us all out! :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

JaydensMommy1 said:


> I promise to update you all very soon and am so so sorry for being absent yesterday, I was admitted for contractions but should be discharged soon and will be back
> To answer every question! Again I'm so sorry for the delay! But I do promise to be back today!
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxx

Hope you're okay hun. I've got a few questions which I'll ask when you're home :hugs: xx


----------



## floofymad

KendraNoell said:


> OK JM1... due to my lack of sex drive and hubby's lack of sex drive... we finally DTD this afternoon. I am usually very "sensitive" and enjoy sex very much. However, today was painful and not satisfying at all. What gives? Is this another lovely side effect of pregnancy?


It was like this at the wknd for me. I'm thinking it was because I was worried about causing bleeding or something, so couldn't relax. Wasn't great.


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG JM1 I hope it isn't related to the car accident you had :( I am sending you good juju and you take care of yourself first before worrying about us!


----------



## KendraNoell

floofymad said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> OK JM1... due to my lack of sex drive and hubby's lack of sex drive... we finally DTD this afternoon. I am usually very "sensitive" and enjoy sex very much. However, today was painful and not satisfying at all. What gives? Is this another lovely side effect of pregnancy?
> 
> 
> It was like this at the wknd for me. I'm thinking it was because I was worried about causing bleeding or something, so couldn't relax. Wasn't great.Click to expand...

It was just uncomfortable, I wasn't stressing about that part... he was trying to do foreplay and it just... hurt... and then sex was just uncomfortable too :( probably the most uncomfortable I've had in YEARS.


----------



## lalila0007

I just wanted to say thank you to JaydensMom for taking the time to help everyone. I am very impressed with the time and care you have given to everyone. I hope everything is ok with you and the lil one and you get to come home from the hospital soon.


----------



## Dorian

:hugs:Jaydensmommy, I sure hope everything is ok with you.


----------



## jojokate

I hope everything is well with you Jaydensmommy- you are such a blessing to all of us here and you deserve nothing but amazing karma and love!


----------



## greenpear

JaydensMommy1 said:


> I promise to update you all very soon and am so so sorry for being absent yesterday, I was admitted for contractions but should be discharged soon and will be back
> To answer every question! Again I'm so sorry for the delay! But I do promise to be back today!
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxx

I hope everything will be ok with you dear! Lots of prayers your way :hugs:


----------



## greenpear

KendraNoell said:


> you could've got a faulty test...?

Maybe because I tested with a totally different no name brand in the middle of the day and did not hold my pee for more than 2 hrs and up came pink lines, nice and thick and digi I used with FMU :shrug: I am NOT ever buying digis again :growlmad:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

RBurnett- as another poster stated, I would date you at around the sixth week mark (at time of post). You should be able to see the heartbeat very soon, however if you are off on your ovulation dates even a few days, this can hinder the ultrasound. A day can make a world of a difference when it comes to seeing the heartbeat! :hugs: sorry for the late response sweetie!

YoshiPikachu- Thank your reading through! :)

Agree with the ladies, Ice cream sounds lovely. I am SO sick of the California summer. 

Kendra- unfortunately, yes. :( If you have gone a few months/weeks without having sex and then doing so, it can be very uncomfortable especially if you are used to having sex on a more regular basis. Unfortunately a side effect for a lot of pregnant women is not being lubricated enough and then sex will be VERY uncomfortable. I totally understand about lack of sex drive. If you do want to have sex, next time try a water based lubricant like KY. Good luck hun, I know how sore it can be after.

Greenpear- I would definitely blame faulty test. Did you test with your FMU? It is a lot more "common" more or less to get false negatives because you hormones can fluctuate and some tests like I said are very faulty. Are you able to schedule an appointment with the dr? I HIGHLY doubt you lost the pregnancy because in reality it would not be such a substantial drop (especially with dark lines) in just a day, even two. I would go to the doctor and do a blood test:) 

Spideymom- since this is your second pregnancy it is "possible" that what you are feeling is the baby. I felt my second at 14 weeks. However, when your hubby feels movement from the outside I would probably say that is not your baby. It would be EXTREMELY rare for your OH to feel flutters from the outside- even if baby is located at the surface. I have not heard of this, but if he felt it, congratulations. However, I do think that it is probably (and as gross as this may sound) your bowels moving. Sometimes as your bowels move along the intestines it can cause twitches and movement. Trapped wind, gas, etc can also cause such a sensation. If it is baby that you are feeling I would strongly suggest you not to worry at all right now. Your baby is still so small. It would be the equivalent to you swimming around in a huge swimming pool and trying to run into the sides of it blindfolded. If you are worried you can always call your MW for a heartbeat check sweetie. And if it is baby your hubby is feeling, huge congratulations.. You may be a lucky lady!!

Scamp- Thank you hun! I am here now, thank you! Ask away whenever now hun!

Kendra- Thanks love, yeah it was due to the car accident. No fun. I am home now with low fluids and bed rest, oh the joys. My OH is gone for a few days so it is horrible lol. I want attention! But, again, your pain from any kind of intercourse will cause pain hun especially since everything is so tender right now. The increased amount of blood can cause extra pressure you aren't used to. Take it easy for a bit hun.

Lalila- Thank you hun! I love talking to you all very much! You all will definitely keep me sane through the bed rest. It may sound kind of corny but truthfully since I cant work I enjoy helping you all on here very much :)

Dorian, JojoKate, and Greenpear- Thank you all for your kind words! I am home now on bed rest so I will probably be going nuts here in a little while lol. We are doing better now, baby is moving around a lot but my fluid is still low. Have to be monitored quite frequently from here on out but its for the best.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you all!


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am so glad you are ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I periodically check this thread and saw your post, so happy you are ok. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Pixxie- Hello sweetie! There are somethings I can offer hope on because it seems like the doctors aren't giving you the whole "deal". Let me tell you my story first..

Around 4w4days I found out I was pregnant. Around 4w5d I was bleeding enough to go to the E.R. and get evaluated. I work at this hospital and was absolutely shocked about how I was treated. My HCG levels were at a 209, I was given a ultrasound, and was told by the E.R. doctor that they didnt see anything in my uterus and because HCG was so low I was told to go to home and wait to miscarry. I had my doubts however. If an HCG is less than one thousand it is damn near impossible to see anything on an ultrasound other than a thickened uterine lining. OVer the next few days my HCG didn't double but they were close, good news is they were rising. I am now 28 weeks and apparently didn't get my miscarriage.
You are still way to early to get an ultrasound. Your levels are going up, and while they aren't doubling there still is a glimmer of hope. The thing is if your levels rise really slowly they may want to rule out ectopic. You bleeding can be implantation and the fact that it is not heavy really isn't too worrisome because bleeding is really common during pregnancy. Just hold on sweetie, and keep us updated.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

andypanda- Thank you hun! :hugs: how are you?


----------



## Andypanda6570

JaydensMommy1 said:


> andypanda- Thank you hun! :hugs: how are you?

I am good I am getting ready :winkwink::winkwink: ya know what I mean...:baby: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Andrea


----------



## Mon_n_john

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Pixxie- Hello sweetie! There are somethings I can offer hope on because it seems like the doctors aren't giving you the whole "deal". Let me tell you my story first..
> 
> Around 4w4days I found out I was pregnant. Around 4w5d I was bleeding enough to go to the E.R. and get evaluated. I work at this hospital and was absolutely shocked about how I was treated. My HCG levels were at a 209, I was given a ultrasound, and was told by the E.R. doctor that they didnt see anything in my uterus and because HCG was so low I was told to go to home and wait to miscarry. I had my doubts however. If an HCG is less than one thousand it is damn near impossible to see anything on an ultrasound other than a thickened uterine lining. OVer the next few days my HCG didn't double but they were close, good news is they were rising. I am now 28 weeks and apparently didn't get my miscarriage.
> You are still way to early to get an ultrasound. Your levels are going up, and while they aren't doubling there still is a glimmer of hope. The thing is if your levels rise really slowly they may want to rule out ectopic. You bleeding can be implantation and the fact that it is not heavy really isn't too worrisome because bleeding is really common during pregnancy. Just hold on sweetie, and keep us updated.

Such a good point JaydensMommy. My HCG didn't double at first with my last son and he is a wonderful, healthy 7 year old boy. So yes, there is certainly hope!

I hope you are feeling better.:hugs:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Andy- Oh please please keep me updated I love following TTC'ers!!!

Mom_n_john- Its really true! Sometimes I get mad at medical staff (in the er, no offense to anyone who works there) because they seem to just point at everything being a miscarriage, when in fact its not. I remember going to hospital with hyperemesis and was in the ER to get fluids. Of course, they checked my hcg levels and 2 days prior I was at 32,000 and then that day I was at 40,000. They told me I was likely to miscarriage. Um, no. HCG that high can take 4+ days to double. ER doctors and nurses are absolutely amazing in saving lives, and helping but their area of expertise is not always "directed" towards pregnancy related complications. Sometimes that can be stressful to moms who just want answers.


----------



## Dazed

I'm so glad everything is ok with you Jaydensmommy! Take care of yourself.

PS - I hope you girls aren't offended by my posting and I hope to join you all very soon.

Wishing you all H&H pregnancies.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Thank you dazed! You are welcomed here whenever!! Did you ask a question and i didn't answer it?? If i didnt im very sorry!!


----------



## Dazed

No, I didn't answer a question. I'm not preggo yet (but determined). I have subscribed to this thread so that when I am pregnant I will have a reference other than google.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Wonderful!! How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Dazed

Since my MC in 2010. Its been a LONG journey that I hope is over soon.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

aw hun, I know its a long journey but it will well be worth the wait! I am sure those "baby gods" in your signature will bless you hun.


----------



## KendraNoell

We would never not welcome someone TTC, the more prepared you are, the better!

So glad everything is ok for the most part, JM1! Bed rest probably will drive you crazy as active as I think you are! I hope you both "survive" the boredom :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Hello, JM1 and ladies! Hope all is doing well as I am having indigestion, gas, and bloat. How wonderful ](*,)


----------



## sunkiss

The Alchemist said:


> sunkiss said:
> 
> 
> oh yes i have been a bad girl today lol, i just blame it on my desire to get in my daily calcium :D
> 
> Oh my goodness, I'm so jealous! I didn't get ice cream but I did buy a box of apple turn overs. These days, I'm in love with sweet pastries with a cup of tea or decaf coffee. \\:D/Click to expand...

omg i luv a sweet pastry with a cup of tea in the eve!! i am gonna be so fat with this baby :haha:!!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Kendra- I am usually so busy and am going nuts!! Lol you ladies help keep me sane. 

Alchemist- sounds fun!! At least you don't incontinence problems yet right? hehe wait till you have to sneeze or cough haha. 

Sunkiss- I am only craving sweets!! I will be fat too!! lol


----------



## KendraNoell

:haha:Now that you aren't gonna be moving around I would lessen the pastry eating...:haha:


----------



## sunkiss

YAY our angel is back :happydance: :yipee:!! is everything okay jaydensmommy? did they say why u were having pre-term labor? was it related to the car accident? sorry for being nosey but i am scared of the same and i would like to know how this happens and if there is anyway to avoid it. i'm so happy u are back and doing well cause we would have all lost our hormonal minds w/o u :wacko:


----------



## sunkiss

The Alchemist said:


> Hello, JM1 and ladies! Hope all is doing well as I am having indigestion, gas, and bloat. How wonderful ](*,)

its all those sweet pastries n icecream were eating :haha:


----------



## sunkiss

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Kendra- I am usually so busy and am going nuts!! Lol you ladies help keep me sane.
> 
> Alchemist- sounds fun!! At least you don't incontinence problems yet right? hehe wait till you have to sneeze or cough haha.
> 
> Sunkiss- I am only craving sweets!! I will be fat too!! lol

well its our God given right to be fat right now lol, but once baby comes whew back to the gym!! the weight was actually depressing me because before getting preggo i lost over 80 lbs and its hard to see the number go up but i decided to stay off the scale and just not worry to much cause i will work really hard after baby is born to take it back off.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Kendra- your prob right lol
Sunkiss- thanks hun!! Yea it's related to the accident and PTL is really uncommon so no worries there! Your weight going up is normal! Lol I'd be worried if it wasn't! Congrats on your previous weight loss!


----------



## The Alchemist

sunkiss said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> Hello, JM1 and ladies! Hope all is doing well as I am having indigestion, gas, and bloat. How wonderful ](*,)
> 
> its all those sweet pastries n icecream were eating :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Oh my lord...I think you're right!!!! Last night, I woke up to go pee and had the craziest hunger pang ever. Well, guess what my jiggly pastry butt did??? Had an apple turn over with a cup of warm milk at 2 or 3 AM :munch::rofl: 

But....that was just last night. I've never had such hunger pang in my life, esp so late at night :shrug:


----------



## sunkiss

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Kendra- your prob right lol
> Sunkiss- thanks hun!! Yea it's related to the accident and PTL is really uncommon so no worries there! Your weight going up is normal! Lol I'd be worried if it wasn't! Congrats on your previous weight loss!

thank u :D!! are u on bedrest for now? will everything be okay? i pray it will!!


----------



## sunkiss

The Alchemist said:


> sunkiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> Hello, JM1 and ladies! Hope all is doing well as I am having indigestion, gas, and bloat. How wonderful ](*,)
> 
> its all those sweet pastries n icecream were eating :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Oh my lord...I think you're right!!!! Last night, I woke up to go pee and had the craziest hunger pang ever. Well, guess what my jiggly pastry butt did??? Had an apple turn over with a cup of warm milk at 2 or 3 AM :munch::rofl:
> 
> But....that was just last night. I've never had such hunger pang in my life, esp so late at night :shrug:Click to expand...

:haha: its funny how before the baby i didnt have any interest in food at all and now i have to eat something every 2 hrs!!! on a good note my hunny is actually happy i put on a few lbs because he felt i had lost too much weight and looked drawn, hell i hope he feels that way in a few mths :rofl:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

I need more monitoring throughout but im sure all will be ok:) I do love prayers though :hugs: thank you hun


----------



## sunkiss

JaydensMommy1 said:


> I need more monitoring throughout but im sure all will be ok:) I do love prayers though :hugs: thank you hun

oh u are def in my prayers!! u n ur princess will be just fine because God always takes care of his Angels :hugs:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Aw thank you love!!!! That's so kind of you to say!!


----------



## The Alchemist

JM1! Hehehe...

https://rlv.zcache.com/cute_nurse_kids_get_well_soon_card-p137419166451103497tdtq_400.jpg https://funnyunderline.com/animations/animations031.gif


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Aww lol that made me smile!! Thank you sweetie!! :friends:


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Hi, I am 3 weeks 5 days. I am having lot's of back cramping. This is what I feel like when I get close to my period. But these come and go. I have had 3 kids and I forgot what the cramping felt like, I do remember telling my ex husband I thought my AF was going to start the whole time. This pregnancy is new for me and my new husband. And, I am scared so bad. I've had 2 losses one being still birth and a few chemical pregnancies. Are bad cramps normal like you are about to bleed cramps?


----------



## Angel_13

Hey Jm1, good to hear you are doing well and best wishes to you and your family!

I do have a question (or two). I suffer from endometriosis, interstitial cystitis, and the occassional kidney stones. I feel like I am preg- I am 2 weeks and a day late for my AF and I dont feel like its coming anytime soon (no spotting at all since last one which was Aug 2 and the cramps Ive been having are only on one side and are nothing like AF cramps). I've taken a hpt at 5 days & 9 days late and both were BFN. Is it possible that my urine does not carry enough hcg due to my bladder/kidney/endo issues? Can these things or a uti affect hpt and create false negatives? 

I'm making an appointment tomorrow for the dr, but just wanted to get some opinions beforehand :)


----------



## hulagirl

Hi jm1 
i just wanted to say thank you sooo much for answering my question, makes me feel a little less worried. I hope you are doing well and that bubs is behaving, you give everyone such lovely support and advice, even when you are going through difficulties and we appreiciate it so much. 
Xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey Jaydensmommy1 I'm so glad you are ok. My thoughts are with you and your family. Hope you still have your feet up. I follow this thread because of all the wonderful advice and support you offer everyone. I'm still ttc #1 and have suffered 2 losses this year. I had an ectopic in April and a miscarriage a few weeks ago. Currently im 4dpo and am now at that stage where i'm itching to test (im sure a lot of you remember what thats like :haha:). Anyway i digress, I just wanted to say a massive thank you again. The advice and information you provide is outstanding. I really hope this becomes a sticky thread. I will def be stalking this thread so i can keep reading all your helpful words of wisdom x


----------



## RBurnett

i had a scan by nhs will post it when i get home from work


----------



## clarebare85

Hi jaydensmommy1..

So glad to hear all is ok with you.

i am wondering if you can help me here,my aunt went for her 9 week scan on tuesday and baby and sac were measuring at 8 weeks 6 days.but could not pick up a heartbeat,he then referred her to a specialist..she has decide not to go until she sees her gyne at 12 weeks again as she feels fine and believes her pregnancy is all fine she has also had no cramping or bleeding.. .so what i would like to know is if there is any chance she will still have a healthy pregnancy and if she had lost the baby would she natually miscarry in the next 4 weeks before her gynea appiontment...really hoping for good news...you insight would be greatly apprieciated.

thank you so much


----------



## Mon_n_john

JaydensMommy1 said:


> I need more monitoring throughout but im sure all will be ok:) I do love prayers though :hugs: thank you hun

I'm sure everything will be fine too. I just said a prayer for you and your baby because you can never have too many.:hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Glad you're okay hun x

I might have a few questions if that's okay :blush:

Is herbal tea safe? I read in a mag and on another baby website that's it's not? :wacko: I've never heard that before. 

Is it normal for there to be a stronger smell down there? It's not bad or off but stronger iykwim

How much is too much? My job is very tiring, a lot of rushing to get things done and I don't want to over do it. I'm always knackered when I get home. I've got my risk assessment on Saturday (hopefully) and I want to make sure I'm asking for the right things

I'm getting random pains in my tummy, I know it's normal but at what point should I be worried? 

xx


----------



## RBurnett

Hey this is my scan photo, they think im about five and half weeks :) I go back on the 28th to hear baby heart beat! :D
 



Attached Files:







2011-09-13 16.13.50.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## JaydensMommy1

wanttobemommy4- First, I am so very sorry for your losses. AF like cramping is very common among pregnant women, and it can even be accompanied with bleeding. My only concern would be how severe the cramps were and where they are located. If you start getting pressure like feeling you are extremely constipated I would recommend going in. Cramping can have a huge range of what is considered normal so I would suggest just keeping an eye on it. Also stay very hydrated because dehydration can cause cramps. :hugs: I wish you the very best, and again this type of cramp is very common.

Angel_13- Sometimes the conditions that you are going through can alter the effect of a pregnancy test but that is more uncommon than not. I am glad you went ahead and made an appointment because for some women a blood test will be a lot more conclusive with the HCG levels than a urine test. An no, a UTI is not going to alter the outcomes of a pregnancy test. good luck hun, and keep us posted!!

Hulagirl- It is my pleasure hun, I really do enjoy doing this, and thank you!

Traybaby- Thank you for those words hun!! I know it is hard to go through one loss, let alone more. I wish you the best of luck hun and I am sure that I will see you in the first trimester soon! :hugs:

Clarebare- Unfortunately a sac at 8 weeks there definiteley should be a visible heartbeat. I have seen a few however that have taken up to 9 weeks to be visible depending on the location of the baby or if the uterus is tilted etc.. But I would strongly suggest that your aunt goes to the specialist. A heartbeat is often seen at 6 weeks, and 8 weeks is very questionable for me. Best of luck hun.

Mom_n_john- thank you hun, prayers are always welcomed :hugs:

Scamp- Hey hun :) I would first like to say when it comes to herbal teas there are a lot of questions regarding its safety. Some teas have been known to bring on labor, and chammomile is amongst the highest being questioned. For the safer side I usually recommend women to stick to black teas, or even green tea. There has not been enough information on the herbal teas to regard it as safe. Your doctor shiould have a list for you, but if you do not recieve it, I can dig it up at my work and send you the ones that are considered safe. :).. As far as the discharge and smell goes its perfectly normal for it to be stronger. One of two things is more than likely happening here, your hormones are producing more discharge which makes the smell more obvious, and/or your sensitive pregnancy nose is just picking it up a lot easier :) I wouldnt worry about it. In regards to your questiona bout how much is too much it really depends on your body and what you were used to before getting pregnant. If your body is used to doing a lot of work and constantly being on the go, it is generally okay. Do not do anything more strenuous than you did before your pregnant because your body will not be used to it. Many, actually most, pregnant women are encouraged to continue their previous behaviors but if you have a problem like high blood pressure it is more often advised to take it easy. Just remember if you can to take a nap or rest periodically. You are going to feel more tired, and when you do feel exhausted you should really rest. Your body is going to tell you what it needs, and you need to listen. If you are stuck in a position where you really must continue pushing forward, go a little slower, and stay very hydrated. :)

RBurnett- Look at the lil bub!! How adorable!! I would say that baby and sac look great! Proper placement and amniotic fluid. Huge congrats sweetheart!


----------



## Scamp

Thank you hun :flower: xx


----------



## JaydensMommy1

No problem hun :)


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Thank you jaydensmommy. Nothing sever they come and go. Just feels like a burning sensation in my back. Which is usual for me. But, didn't know about during pregnancy. Your awsome.


----------



## dare2dream

hey just wanted to ask about my morning sickness meds... currently on cyclizine 50mg 3 times daily. well this morning took my first one and threw it up within 5 mins. waited an hour took again threw that up to. this afternoon at 1pm i tried a third dose and managed to keep that down. now my question is am i able to take another dose in a little while? i already feel the on set of nausea kicking in and technicaly iv only kept one dose down... just wanted to make sure as i dont want to do bean or myself any harm


----------



## mummy2bex

Hello, im wondering if you can help with a little question .. I am having upper abdominal pain like right in the middle below my rib cage its also tender to touch? It feels like a pulled muscle, just curious to what this may be? thanks xxx


----------



## Tiffanah07

Hey jaydensmommy :) first off thanks for helping as all with questions and answers.
I have a question for you. Sorry if its tmi.
Ever since I got pregnant my want for sex has completely disappeared. Before I use to love sex and had a very active sex life with my husband. Since I got pregnant its hard for me to want it. And when my husband touches me i feel real giddy and super sensitive and end up squriming. Last time we had sex it burned a little but my pap has came back fine. Is this normal? I feel horrible I can't get myself in the mood for my husband or enjoy it. Any ideas to help? And sex can be painful too sometimes also. Sorry if tmi. thanks for any help :)


----------



## RBurnett

I'm soo glad u said that. I was worried cos they said it was all ok but they didn't mention the feral pole, hope I see heart beat on the 28th!


----------



## RBurnett

At the top of the scan it says 3.0cm/30hz, what does that mean?


----------



## pixxie1232001

Thank you jaydensmom so much...i went and did my labs today and they said they would call me around 9 tomorrow morning. I hope everyone here prays for me to have a sticky bub.

Also quick question...If you never have a miscarrage are the chances of you having a miscarrage in the future lowered?


----------



## KendraNoell

Tiff- that's funny I asked the same question in a different way a few days ago... I'm super sensitive and its almost painful, I think its the blood flow increase to that area and it makes things too sensitive if you know what I mean. Glad to know someone else has the same issue!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Dare2Dream- Hello hun, I am sorry for the late response. It usually takes 30-45 minutes for a medicine to absorb into the body. If you are throwing up within 5 minutes of taking it there is little if any medicine that is being administered. I would say it is "okay" but I would definiteley recommend talking to your daughter hun. I am sorry that you are having such a hard time dealing with the sickness.

Mummy2be- It is very possible that your pain is ligament and is just affecting you higher up. Everything is pulling right now. But, if you are experiencing severe pressure near your diaphragm, just go to the doctor and get it checked out. It really does not sound like anything serious, just normal aches and pains of pregnancy. But, like I said, if it gets severe please be seen. 

Tiffanah- what you are experiencing is really very normal, and I know its a little bit of a downer while pregnant to not want sex. It is a common complaint that I hear everyday. Honestly, I am almost 29 weeks and still feel the same as you do. Blame the pregnancy. It is said that "a woman is more sexually aroused in pregnancy" but this is not always the cause. Pregnancy can cause you not to be as lubricated as previous thus making sex harder. Now, the real thing is to see if there is another reason you do not want to have sex. For example, a lot of women are worried about the safety of baby during sex and whether or not they identify this as a "worry" it can and does hinder a lot of women from having sex. Truth is, sex is NOT bad for you at all during pregnancy. It is very safe UNLESS you are experiencing bleeding, bad cramping, or are on pelvic rest for other reasons. I can say that usually when women try a water based lubricant such as KY jelly it will definitely increase the "pleasure". Due to the increased blood flow it is possible for you to be a lot more sensitive than before. So, take it slow. Sensitivity is not a bad thing. Just experiment with it.. Sometimes sensitivity will make it more enjoyable :)

RBurnett- It more or less describes the ultrasound type. HZ stands for hertz which is the frequency of the ultrasounds. Those measurements will mean nothing to you :) 

Pixxie- I will definitely pray for you sweetie! I am a little confused on your question? If you have never had a miscarriage you have the same odds. Having one ultrasound does not incresae your odds of having a miscarriage. 2+ the number slightly increases. :hugs: I am sure you will be just fine.


----------



## Tiffanah07

Thank you very much :)


----------



## JaydensMommy1

No prob! Let me know if you still have problems and I'll give some more recommendations:)


----------



## KendraNoell

ugh, i know we have talked about cramping so many times but i am having some AF-type cramps and its starting to worry me :(


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Are you drinking loads of water Hun? How severe is it?


----------



## RBurnett

thanks, thought it 3.0cm was the size of sac or somthing. Thanks hun and hope ur ok xx


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Doing ok.. Have a level two ultrasound tomorrow a.m. And a little nervous (go figure lol) thanks for asking :hugs2:


----------



## RBurnett

That ok, hope it all goes well for you x


----------



## KendraNoell

It's just typical AF cramps like just annoying more than anything. No I don't drink enough water I am going to try harder.


----------



## pixxie1232001

Ahhhh...well I am supposed to get my labs back this morning and I am feeling really sick. I don't know if its my nerves or the possible pregnancy. Ill let everyone know as soon as they call. :)


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Just saw your post Hun!!! Wonderful news!! :hugs:


----------



## pixxie1232001

I know I am so excited and happy. its not exactly doubling but its rising...and thats what counts. They still that I am maybe two weeks which would make since to the low levels.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Yup! Still early hun! Drink loads of water and rest!!


----------



## beetle

Jaydensmummy I just wanted to say a huge thankyou for writing this thread and then continuing to answer all of our queries! Its a huge relief! Every time I get sharp twinges in my uterus (far more so recently but still on and off) I have to tell myself to calm down because I havent got bleeding and that is down to you! So thank you for my reduced stress-levels. 
Wishing you all the best for your U/Sound and really hope everything is OK with your LO.


----------



## no drama mama

JaydensMommy, you're amazing :) Glad everything's going well in your pregnancy!

I know a few pages back you talked about the upside down triangle of pelvic girdle pain. I will be 8 weeks on Saturday and over the last couple of days am noticing some deep achiness on my left hand side, sometimes like a stitch in my side (which is what I get during ovulation and what I swear was implantation) and also in my lower left back and kind of over my left hips. Should I be concerned that it's only on one side? I know that's a sign of an ectopic and this is around the time when that would be manifesting itself. I'm a nursing student so I know just enough to make myself completely insane ;)


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Beetle- thank you Hun! All the feedback is so nice to hear. I still get sharp pain too sometimes. Its definitely not fun. I am here whenever you need me:) I enjoy talkin to you all.

No drama mama- I would definitely not be concerned Hun really. Depending on how you sleep to it can pull harder on one side. it doesn't have to hurt everywhere to be ligament pain. Some women are affected more on one side than the other. But- only for precautionary measures if you feel extremely constipated with loads of pressure down there, shoulder or diaphragm pain go get checked. But again I will reiterate the fact that it is very normal. :) and thanks for reading through!


----------



## pixxie1232001

Ok I used one of those hCG calculators and if we go off of my first hCG (36) and yesterdays (267) it says it takes about 55 hours to double, but if I go off of my weekend on sunday hcg (135) and yesterdays (267) it says its taking a lot longer to double. Am I calculating wrong and is that still a reason for concern?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Typically in early pregnancy doctors like to see numbers doubling every 48-72 hours. A slow rising level can be indicative of an ectopic but I wouldn't be concerned of that right now. Every woman is not going to be textbook in their doubling times but the fact it IS rising is nothing but a good sign. Do you have a follow up?


----------



## pixxie1232001

they are having me go back in next wensday for more labs but other then that no they aren't having me come in because they said if anything happened right now there would be nothing they can do about it. They said as long as i dont have any cramping and the bleeding doesnt soak a pad to just be cautious and take it easy. I am very excited because my levels are going up and from last week to this week it is a great difference but i am still very worried because she made it sound like because my levels were not rising that much in that period of time it can still end in a miscarrage...is that true?


----------



## Mon_n_john

pixxie1232001 said:


> they are having me go back in next wensday for more labs but other then that no they aren't having me come in because they said if anything happened right now there would be nothing they can do about it. They said as long as i dont have any cramping and the bleeding doesnt soak a pad to just be cautious and take it easy. I am very excited because my levels are going up and from last week to this week it is a great difference but i am still very worried because she made it sound like because my levels were not rising that much in that period of time it can still end in a miscarrage...is that true?

My HCG did not double at first with my son and he is 7 so try to stay calm. Can you get another HCG test?


----------



## pixxie1232001

yeah they have me schedualed for more labs next wensday. they are they kind of place that prefers to do labs once a week instead of every couple of days. im starting to think that the reason i am spotting is cause i am dehydrated.


----------



## Mon_n_john

JaydensMommy, I just found out that I am getting my first transvaginal ultrasound tomorrow. I will be exactly 5 weeks on the dot. Do you know what I can expect to see on the ultrasound? I know it's too early for the heartbeat. I have another appt. for that the following week. But what can I see on a transvaginal ultrasound at 5 weeks? Thank you!


----------



## Mon_n_john

pixxie1232001 said:


> yeah they have me schedualed for more labs next wensday. they are they kind of place that prefers to do labs once a week instead of every couple of days. im starting to think that the reason i am spotting is cause i am dehydrated.

Well then drink lots of water and stay off your feet. I had some spotting about a week ago, did that, and it went away.:hugs:


----------



## pixxie1232001

I am, in fact I spent all day today layin low and chugging water and no bleeding, not even a single drop of blood! I just didn't think dehydration can do that to you. Also the reason I believe I am dehydrated is because I have really loose stools recently.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Pixxie- throughout this post I've stressed the importance of water hun and trust me it can work miracles. In early pregnancy the amniotic fluid depends greatly on mothers fluid intake. Try to relax, drink tons, and rest. :hugs:

Mom_n_John- They will be looking for the sac and the placement more or less. Very early to see fetal pole but a yolk sac should be present. You'll be surprised by the changes from tomorrow and next week. :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Would you recommend quitting a stressful job in order not to miscarry or have other problems? I absolutely hate my job, and have been trying to get out for a few months, now that I'm pregnant, I feel like I need to do this for the both of us, even so much that I would take a pay cut to find somewhere less mentally draining. My job isn't difficult, its the people I work with and their attitudes and I am constantly on guard and having to be on the defense, and it is very hard to get through the day. Now that I'm pregnant I'm emotional so I don't even know what I should do :(


----------



## JaydensMommy1

While the choice is yours stressful situations can cause rise in blood pressure etc so I'd say if it bothers you a lot quit. However is your medical insurance being covered by it?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jayden'sMommy, you are a God send, thank you! One more question pretty please: because I have a history of miscarriages my RE has told me not to have sex until after my ultrasound. No problem, DH & I have not had any vaginal sex but we did fool around a bit today (all external) and so sorry of TMI I did have an orgasm. Ever since I have had quite a few little cramps. Not painful at all, just annoying. Is that normal?

I am resting with my feet up at the moment and drinking tons of water. Anything else I can do? And do you think that when RE said no sex she also meant no O? Thank you!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

While one orgasm isn't going to hurt I believe for your dr that a no sex also means pelvic rest. Nothing inside, no orgasms. Orgasms will cause cramping and since you have history of miscarriage I think dr wants to do everything to prevent irritation of the cervix/uterus. To be on the safe side hold off for now. Stay rested and you know this already-drink loads:) one orgasm won't hurt but just wait it out till ultrasound and youre all cleared.


----------



## Mon_n_john

JaydensMommy1 said:


> While one orgasm isn't going to hurt I believe for your dr that a no sex also means pelvic rest. Nothing inside, no orgasms. Orgasms will cause cramping and since you have history of miscarriage I think dr wants to do everything to prevent irritation of the cervix/uterus. To be on the safe side hold off for now. Stay rested and you know this already-drink loads:) one orgasm won't hurt but just wait it out till ultrasound and youre all cleared.

Thank you! I will do just that, no more fun for me lol.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

I know!! It's hard, i was on pelvic rest till twenty weeks and was hard. now I'm all huge I dont want my hubby touching me. Poor guy can't catch a break lol


----------



## SAJ

Hi JM1,

How are you feeling? Hope everything is fine with you and you aren't going too stir-crazy :) I have a question about cramps. I know it's common to have mild cramps in early pregnancy especially as things start stretching but I've been getting dull on/off aches in what seems to be my ovary...what's up with that?? I hope it's nothing bad. I've recently just passed a milestone with this pregnancy (had a mc at 7ish weeks last time) so I'm a bit paranoid:wacko: THANKS:hugs:


----------



## Huskyluv

JaydensMommy, I just wanted to update since you helped put my mind at ease a few days ago when I asked about having really bad cramps. You helped ease my worry until my next ultrasound which was today. And the result? The baby is doing fantastic, growing perfectly, active with plenty of movement, and HB of 167 bpm. As you said, everything is fine! Thanks again! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

My medical is covered by my employer but I could pay out of pocket to continue having it through COBRA if I had to. I am trying to find another job now so that way if I had to wait 90 days for insurance I wouldn't be too far along still.


----------



## Dorian

How are you doing today, JsMum? I hope all is well.


----------



## pixxie1232001

Another quick question, the bleeding has finally stopped but now i am gettin some random cramping on my right side. It comes and goes and it doesn't really hurt or anything. I am just wondering if this is normal or not.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

SAJ- the beginning of the pregnancy until around the 10-12th week mark there is a cyst on the ovaries that sustains the pregnancy. I have came across many women who complain of a pain in the ovary so to speak. It is more common that you would think. Generally this pain is not associated at all with miscarriage :) I know it is annoying, but nothing to worry about!

Huskyluv- That is amazing news hun!! I am very happy for you!! Keep us updated whenever!! I love hearing the good stories :)

Kendra- Okay hun, as long as you are covered in some way that is important. Are you planning on finding a job before you quit your other?

Dorian- Thank you for asking hun. I am doing "okay". The scan the other day went perfectly but now I am to be seen 2x a week to do NST (non-stress tests which check the baby's heartbeat and proper accelerations etc) and an ultrasound weekly to check fluid. It will be pretty time consuming but am happy to do it. Thank you again for asking hun!

Pixxie- Glad to hear the bleeding has stopped. Cramping in one side is very normal. I would be more concerned if it was severe or low back and/or front pain. Keep me updated hun.


Also, would like to see how all of you are!! I have been busy the past 24 hours with appointments etc., so have been off the computer for a bit, and my phone which is very rare. How is everyone? Any news anyone would like to share? Concerns?

Miss you all!


----------



## lemondrops

You have been so amazing and helpful and I am so worried. I was wondering if you could take a look at what happened today, and tell me what you think! I am just sick about it :( 

I found out I was pregnant on 8/24 and based on my LMP estimated that I was due 5/6 which would make me 6w5d today. Then, I went for a "consultation" with my midwife who told me because I have a 25 day cycle, my due date was probably off and changed my due date to 5/3, which would make me 7w1d today. 

Today, I went for an ultrasound and after staring at an empty uterus for a few minutes, the tech was finally able to find the gestational sac. My uterus is VERY tilted and and she had to shift the tool around a lot (it was a vaginal ultrasound) in order to see anything. Finally, she found the yolk sak and everything measured at 6w2d. She was never able to find the fetal pole or a heartbeat. 

She didn't seem too worried about it and said that I had just as much of a chance as everything being okay as something being wrong. She faxed the information to my dr (instead of making me wait the standard 24 hours) and my dr called me and scheduled a repeat ultrasound for a week. They said that because I wasn't having any spotting or cramping, I didn't need blood work and just to wait this week.

I'm having trouble believing that I'm closer to 6w2 days and I am terrified that I am losing the baby.


----------



## RBurnett

Hi im still getting pains, some dull but some are sharp. I called hospital and said I could have another scan the next day so I agreed. I later cancelled it cos the pain stoped. It has come bck again since but after a while it stops. Do u think I should get checked now or wait for my scan on 28th. I thought they would have done bloods but they havent!


----------



## Dorian

I'm so glad you are doing ok JsMum. yes, the stress tests/etc are a little time consuming. But just use it as a break and relax! lol.

My Drs appt the other day went great. My dating was almost perfect, just a few days off. The hb is 167, MY BP was down from what it was in june, the baby was bouncing around the screen! lol. So everything is well with my little bean :happydance:


----------



## floofymad

Glad you're ok Jaydensmommy1. Take it easy.

I was hoping to ask for some advice (again)

I asked you about ten days ago about the sudden hunger I was getting (previously had hyperemisis) and you reassured me.. Well, I've had horrible heartburn on a night for the last 3 days and today I woke up and vomited tonnes of acid. I was then sick again (acid) Then I tried to eat my porridge, which stayed down but didn't feel right. I was still feeling very acidy so chewed on an antacid tablet. Well, shortly after I threw up my porridge and the tablet. Where is all this acid coming from and how do I stop it? I don't want it to continue and end up in hospital again.


----------



## megangrohl

JaydensMommy1 said:


> SAJ- the beginning of the pregnancy until around the 10-12th week mark there is a cyst on the ovaries that sustains the pregnancy. I have came across many women who complain of a pain in the ovary so to speak. It is more common that you would think. Generally this pain is not associated at all with miscarriage :) I know it is annoying, but nothing to worry about!
> 
> Huskyluv- That is amazing news hun!! I am very happy for you!! Keep us updated whenever!! I love hearing the good stories :)
> 
> Kendra- Okay hun, as long as you are covered in some way that is important. Are you planning on finding a job before you quit your other?
> 
> Dorian- Thank you for asking hun. I am doing "okay". The scan the other day went perfectly but now I am to be seen 2x a week to do NST (non-stress tests which check the baby's heartbeat and proper accelerations etc) and an ultrasound weekly to check fluid. It will be pretty time consuming but am happy to do it. Thank you again for asking hun!
> 
> Pixxie- Glad to hear the bleeding has stopped. Cramping in one side is very normal. I would be more concerned if it was severe or low back and/or front pain. Keep me updated hun.
> 
> 
> Also, would like to see how all of you are!! I have been busy the past 24 hours with appointments etc., so have been off the computer for a bit, and my phone which is very rare. How is everyone? Any news anyone would like to share? Concerns?
> 
> Miss you all!

Well we had our first u/s on this past monday - saw the baby wiggling around, waving its arms and the heartbeat was around 180 BPM. I am due April 19, 2012 and we are very happy. I am 9w2d today and I now have a yeast infection. I got this monistat 7 cream that I always used to use but it says on it to consult a doctor before use and I don't have that option right now as my doctor is closed until Monday and I'm not going to the hospital for a yeast infection. I'd be waiting well over 12 hours, only for them to tell me to take the stuff and I'd be so angry over that. 

I asked the pharmacist and she said that it's OK to take and doctors recommend taking the longer duration over the short one as the short one is stronger. Would this stuff harm my baby, I would say that it's better to treat it than not, so just wanted your advice. Thanks


----------



## RBurnett

Im using canasten cream, I hope its ok too?!


----------



## megangrohl

I am calling telehealth here - its a phone service where you call a registered nurse for non-urgent medical advice. I will update once I find out for sure.


----------



## RBurnett

thank you can u ask about canesten too please,im worrying now!


----------



## greenpear

Thank you for all your advise Jaden'sMommy! You help keep our paranoia under control lol :hugs:


----------



## megangrohl

She said that monistat 7 2% cream is safe to take, 1.4% of it is absorbed and the canesten 1% vaginal cream for 6 and 14 days is safe and 10% is absorbed. nothing orally though.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Hello sweethearts:) Sorry I am not on as frequent, but this bed rest was killing me. I had a few follow up appointments but I should be good to go for now.

Lemondrop- There are a few things that I would like to say. :) Unless you are being tracked for your ovulation, or detecting ovulation through ultrasound it is very very hard to predict your actual days of ovulation. Just because you may have a 25 day cycle does not MEAN that you are going to ovulate according to what your midwife says. Every body is different. We used LMP and length of cycles as guidelines to try and pinpoint what we believe are your ovulation days, but by no means is this ever positive. No woman is going to be text book with ovulation so you can vary 1 to 2 weeks. When it comes to the ultrasound, that too can be +/- 2 weeks. The fact that your uterus is very tilted will make it *very* hard to locate early pregnancy. I think that you are experiencing/what you saw on the ultrasound is very common. It is hard to see a heartbeat with a tilted uterus. I would say you are just fine hun. By 12 weeks your uterus will likely tip forward into normal position making ultrasounds easier by the second trimester. Do keep us updated hun :) 

Dorian- That is WONDERFUL news:) I am truly happy for you. I am glad to hear such positive outcomes being posted on the thread. Keep us posted as you go!

Floofymad- Unfortunately when it comes to pregnancy it can make so many things unhappy in our bodies. Heartburn and indigestion with acid (while some believe is only in late second-third trimester) does and will happen during the first trimester. The best advice I can give is to take 2 antacid tablets. Another big thing to do is try to figure what foods will trigger your acid reflux (which very commonly makes us gag, and it hurts!). Obviously there are acidic foods that will cause you to have an increase in acid, but same with some sweets, and some spicey. Try to eliminate some foods to see if it helps, and if not your doctor should be able to prescribe something for you to help calm down those unwanted gastric juices. :) I hope you feel better soon. No one likes to vomit and have heartburn/indegestion. My heartburn is quite bad now too, so I feel your pain. 

Meghan and RBurnett- Usually when it comes to yeast infections you are going to want to contact your doctor and he will want to prescribe you antibiotics. If you doctor says it is okay, then go for it. The problem with some creams is it can irritate your sensitive cervix right now. Also, some women think douching will help, PLEASE please do not douche! However, again with either creams, doctors will prescribe it. But, it is best to just inquire first. Monistat is quite safe. As long as it does not cause you any pain or sensitivity it is recommended. (RBurnett, the same with yours as well).

Greenpear- The pleasure is mine hun :)


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Meghan- yes you are right. I forgot to add to my post, no oral medications (UNLESS prescribed by your doctor), should be taken under any circumstances.


----------



## megangrohl

Thanks. I went to the ER and he told me that monistat 7 or canesten 6 are both fine to take and that I am pretty swollen down there. It is pretty darn sore! So I'm going to start taking the monistat 7 tonight. I've always used to monistat's and they work pretty good for me. They swabbed me to send off for culturing and said within 2 days they will call me if they find anything but I will probably just call them on wednesday to find out if they send anything back but I doubt they will, he said it was yeast when he looked at it combined with my symptoms. I am having the shittiest pregnancy ever, aside from seeing my baby and the heartbeat of course!


----------



## RBurnett

Ill stop using mine till I can ge to chemist to ask as I cant get drs. Hope I not caused any risks using it!!!


----------



## megangrohl

Canesten is safe but they say to advise your doctor. I'm not sure why


----------



## KendraNoell

So you can't use the ovule thingies if you have an infection, JM1? Just the topical cream? I've been lucky so far and I usually don't get them very often anyway so I hope I am one of the lucky ones.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Yeah Hun I'd recommend just cream. But still I'd confirm with doctor. Sometimes they'd rather prescribe antibiotics because it is for sure going to kill the infection. :)


----------



## Mjm073

Hi Jaydensmommy! First off thank you so much for starting this! I'm one to not want to call the dr. about anything so this is a relief to be able to ask questions on here. For the past few days I've been having pains mainly in my left side but at times in my right. It's not severe enough where I'm doubled over in pain but they are quite painful at times. I thought it might be ligament pains but I didn't think they last so long. I haven't had any bleeding but last night in my normal clear cm I had a tiny bit of a tannish brown color. My next appt. is Tues so do you think I'd be ok to wait until then or should I be more concerned?


----------



## sunkiss

hey JM1, just wanted to check in on u and the little princess n see how u 2 were doing..i hope u are getting plenty of rest cause i know nurses and doctors can be the worst patients lol!! also wanted to let u know i had a 3d sono today and i am in team :pink: with u woohoo :wohoo: !!! i'm so :happydance: right now :D!!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Mjm073- Hello hun! I love doing this, no need to thank me (but of course it always makes me smile) :D . The pains you are experiencing, again, quite normal. I am guessing by now you have seen/heart a heartbeat and that lowers the m/c rate substantially. The pain you have I would honestly mostly chalk it up to being ligament pain. Since it is mostly one sided, again that gives me even more reassurance that you are definitely experiencing the stretching pains. If you sleeping on your sides at night (which is thoroughly recommended), It will pull on the muscles even harder. Again, this is normal. The discharge colors can range dramatically in color and still be normal. Was it a dark brown? Or more tan? It could be part of your mucus plug, which is very normal and regenerates throughout pregnancy. Most people get worried when they hear they are losing part of their plug, but again very common. Or, if you have had any sexual activity or penetration like a pap smear, or vaginal check recently it may very well be a tiny bleed. But, the color you described seems more like common discharge. Obviously, if it hurts I would recommend you going to see a doctor. Sometimes discharge and pain can be a sign of infection. Your doctor can do a quick swab and give you results immediately and if it is an infection can be treated. Drink plenty of water. If it persists, then you can always call your doctor. I do however think it is all fine!

Sunkiss- Hello my friend!! Congratulations on team pink!! Is this your first? I noticed such a huge difference with my two. My son was a lazy baby that barely ever moved and this girl is quite active throughout the day. Woke me up last night at 4 am and moved for about an hour straight lol. I am doing very well thank you hun.. I will be going to the doctor a few times a week until the baby is here at 37 weeks. I will be induced early because my first was a 10 pound baby and needless to say I had a quite substantial tear when I delivered. I had postpartum complications due to the stitches and since baby was so big the doctor will do an amniocentesis at 37 weeks. An amnio at this time will collect amniotic fluid and this can check to make sure the lungs are matured. If they are, they will induce me within the next few days. Its kind of nice, as I was quite scared of delivering such a large baby again. Don't get me wrong, I'd do it again in a heartbeat but if I can avoid the pain and complications I will!! Thanks for checkin on me hun! How is OH? Really happy for lil girl??


----------



## The Alchemist

sunkiss said:


> hey JM1, just wanted to check in on u and the little princess n see how u 2 were doing..i hope u are getting plenty of rest cause i know nurses and doctors can be the worst patients lol!! also wanted to let u know i had a 3d sono today and i am in team :pink: with u woohoo :wohoo: !!! i'm so :happydance: right now :D!!

Hey sunkiss!!! Huge congrats! Now it's time to THINK PINK!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mjm073

Thank you sooo much. I've been worrying myself like crazy. The discharge was more tan def. and it really was a tiny amount just diff. than normal. I'll mention it to my dr. on Tues but it's a relief to know its prob. nothing serious. Thank you again! :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Hi hun, 
Hope you're well :hugs:

I had some blood yesterday and I've been booked in for a scan tomorrow at 11. I need a full bladder so I'm guessing it'll be an ultrasound. 
I didn't think anything would show with me being this early will it? xx


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Mjm- not a problem hun

Scamp- depending on the machine, your uterus, and placement you might see something however don't be surprised if you don't. At your gestation they will most likely look for presence of a cyst on ovary or a thickened uterine lining which both are signs of pregnancy. Why are they doing it so early? Did you have bleeding etc?


----------



## Scamp

Yeah had some yesterday. I got scared because the previous 2 mc and went to a&e. Saw out of hours dr who said she'll book me for a scan to set my mind at rest xx


----------



## Sanibel

I had a scan at 6w2d and saw one baby with a HB. Went back at 6w5d for some brown spotting and they found 2 sacs one with a HB and one that was hard to see since I have a tilted uterus. I was sent to have another scan 2 days later at 7 weeks and they were still unable to detect cardiac activity for the second baby...there was a yolk and fetal pole btw and both babies had grown in size.

I am due to have another scan at 8 weeks and am really hoping I have a shot at seeing the second HB.

What are my chances?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## sunkiss

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Mjm073- Hello hun! I love doing this, no need to thank me (but of course it always makes me smile) :D . The pains you are experiencing, again, quite normal. I am guessing by now you have seen/heart a heartbeat and that lowers the m/c rate substantially. The pain you have I would honestly mostly chalk it up to being ligament pain. Since it is mostly one sided, again that gives me even more reassurance that you are definitely experiencing the stretching pains. If you sleeping on your sides at night (which is thoroughly recommended), It will pull on the muscles even harder. Again, this is normal. The discharge colors can range dramatically in color and still be normal. Was it a dark brown? Or more tan? It could be part of your mucus plug, which is very normal and regenerates throughout pregnancy. Most people get worried when they hear they are losing part of their plug, but again very common. Or, if you have had any sexual activity or penetration like a pap smear, or vaginal check recently it may very well be a tiny bleed. But, the color you described seems more like common discharge. Obviously, if it hurts I would recommend you going to see a doctor. Sometimes discharge and pain can be a sign of infection. Your doctor can do a quick swab and give you results immediately and if it is an infection can be treated. Drink plenty of water. If it persists, then you can always call your doctor. I do however think it is all fine!
> 
> Sunkiss- Hello my friend!! Congratulations on team pink!! Is this your first? I noticed such a huge difference with my two. My son was a lazy baby that barely ever moved and this girl is quite active throughout the day. Woke me up last night at 4 am and moved for about an hour straight lol. I am doing very well thank you hun.. I will be going to the doctor a few times a week until the baby is here at 37 weeks. I will be induced early because my first was a 10 pound baby and needless to say I had a quite substantial tear when I delivered. I had postpartum complications due to the stitches and since baby was so big the doctor will do an amniocentesis at 37 weeks. An amnio at this time will collect amniotic fluid and this can check to make sure the lungs are matured. If they are, they will induce me within the next few days. Its kind of nice, as I was quite scared of delivering such a large baby again. Don't get me wrong, I'd do it again in a heartbeat but if I can avoid the pain and complications I will!! Thanks for checkin on me hun! How is OH? Really happy for lil girl??

thank u so much hun, i am totally elated and besides myself right now :happydance:!! yes this is my first and i was hoping for a girl but would have been just as happy with a boy..i dont feel her movement yet but every time i have a sono she is quite active..they said give a few more weeks, i just cant wait to feel her, i know i will be an emotional mess lol, i luv her so much already!! oh my mom had that same issue with her pregnancies..my baby brother had to be born a little early as well and they did the amnio to make sure his lungs matured too..wow same story!! i will be watching my baby weight for this reason as well, just in case. so happy u n ur princess are doing well :hugs:!! its gonna be hard to not shop now that i know its a girl because i am such a barbie girl ha ha, but i will try to refrain from not going to over board..i feel sorry for daddy because he has no idea what he has gotten his self into lol!! OH is very happy as he wanted a girl as well :D!!


----------



## sunkiss

The Alchemist said:


> sunkiss said:
> 
> 
> hey JM1, just wanted to check in on u and the little princess n see how u 2 were doing..i hope u are getting plenty of rest cause i know nurses and doctors can be the worst patients lol!! also wanted to let u know i had a 3d sono today and i am in team :pink: with u woohoo :wohoo: !!! i'm so :happydance: right now :D!!
> 
> Hey sunkiss!!! Huge congrats! Now it's time to THINK PINK!!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

thank u hunny :hugs:!!! i am def on :cloud9:!! how are u and ur sweet peach doing?  last week in 1st tri for u, congrats hun :happydance:!! seems like since i got to 2nd tri, time is starting to move a bit faster, i just cant wait for a proper bump..i have a small one but not too noticable yet..good thing is the bloat is leaving :D


----------



## sunkiss

kendra where are u? how is the smoking going hunny?


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm here :) Haven't smoked in almost 10 days, feeling pretty much fantastic other than just being tired most of the time. Pretty bloated too. First appt on Thursday and will book first scan that day too :)


----------



## sunkiss

awww i'm so happy for u hunny :happydance:!! i know u are so excited for ur first scan, u should be far enough hopefully at that time to hear the heartbeat too, that will just melt ur heart!! dont worry that bloat will leave in ur 2nd tri, mine is finally leaving for now yay :D!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I will be 6+3 so I am hoping that is enough time. I think they more want to scan to look for how many just because there is twins around our family. But a hb would be fantastic :) 

JM1- I had betas and mucho bloodwork done back on the 8th of September, for my upcoming appointment on the 22nd. If there would have been something urgent on those bloods do you think they would have made a special call to me or do they just file it away until I go in on the 22nd? Thinking about calling and checking.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Hello girls!

Scamp- Remember, bleeding during pregnancy, especially the first trimester, is very common. Try to take it easy and rest until your next ultrasound. I am sure all will be welll. Please do tell us all what happens!!

Sanibel- That is a tough one. Unless I was there it is a little delicate to try and give you a full detailed opinion. I can say that having a tilted uter us can definitely alter the chances of seeing a heartbeat. Sometimes a sac is blocking the other, that on top of a tilted uterus can make it harder. I can't say for sure that I think everything is okay because I am still on the fence about it. I can say however that the fact the sacs are BOTH growing eliminates the "first" thought of vanishing twin syndrome (although is may happen still). When is your follow up?

Sunkiss- Wait till you get to the third trimester..then the time is sllllllllow!!

Kendra- That is fantastic news sweetie! I am so glad you are taking the steps towards a healthier you! Every day is a milestone in itself. Remember to reward yourself along the way. Quitting smoking is hard, pregnancy can make it even harder. I think you deserve a round of applause. Great job hun! :dance:


----------



## neisbak

hi! Thanks for writing this and being willing to answer questions. 
What about cramps?? this is my third pregnancy. 1st happy and healthy daughter, second m/c. I didnt have cramps at all with either one.
My cramps arent intense or sharp, but they are almost CONSTANT and they feel just like im on my period. I am 4 weeks 3 days. I have had them since i ov'd. I always have ovulation cramps but this time they just never stopped. and still havent. I know people say it's common but is it really common to have them like ALL the time and since i didnt have them before?
could it be a sign of twins?

thanks!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Seisbak- There are always so many questions about cramping, so you are definitely not the only one. Many, and I mean many, women complain about period like cramping in the first trimester. I know its hard to believe because you've probably yet to shown any drastic physical changes, but your body is working like absolute crazy right now. It is a miracle really how our bodies go through such miraculous changes. The fact is, a lot of things can cause your cramping right now so its hard to point to only one. 
You can cramp from your uterus expanding.
You can cramp from the pressure on your cervix increasing.
You can cramp from the increase in blood, and your cervix/uterus becomming sensitive.
You can cramp from having sex.

Along with those things there are other reasons you can cramp such as ligament stretching (growing pains), gas, constipation (very common), and just having plain old pains. With pregnancy, a lot of aches and pains are going to come. You can always use a heating pad on a low setting, take a tylenol, and my recommendation is to drink plenty of fluids. My real concern would be if you are having severe lower back pain, or abdomen pain that is accompanied by tightening sensations. Or, if you start to spot red blood along with the cramping. I don't know if you have read through these posts, but I said somewhere (cant remember) that I experienced a miscarriage, and this pregnancy I was in the fetal position because of the cramps. I was sure I was going to miscarry. I had cramping every single night, and literally prepared myself by wearing pads. Well, I am 29 weeks today and still going strong. 
Never give up hope, and just try to rest and take it easy. Drinking a lot of water will help relieve the cramps. Dehydration can cause contractions in all stages of pregnancy. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## Sanibel

Thank you for your reply Jaydensmommy. My follow up is this Thursday the 22nd. My doctor is on the fence about it all as well although I do think he is leaning a little more towards non viable since the fetal pole measured over 5 mm. 

I have read a few success stories similar to mine and hope and pray for the same outcome.


----------



## sunkiss

yes i heard all the crap starts again in 3rd tri JM1, of joy to the world, i better enjoy this tri ha ha :D!! 

i have a question about conception...they figured my due date according to my gestational sono because i couldnt remember my LMP...at that time they dated me 6 weeks according to sono..would i count back 4 weeks to find out conception date as i would if it was LMP or because its sono the extra 2 weeks is not included? it was a little confusing cause they still based on 40 weeks but i wasnt sure how far to count back.


----------



## KendraNoell

sunkiss i think they would still count you the same because even though they put you at 6 weeks its only 4 weeks gestational age so that first two weeks that doesn't count is the same as tracking from LMP. i think they do it via sono by the size of the sac and its fairly accurate, isn't it?

JM1- should I see a counselor for me pee on a stick addiction? I'm still taking tests- since I'm not cramping/bleeding now I am in fear of a blighted ovum even though I have no reason to be :(


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Sanibel- I do wish you the best of luck hun, and do tell us all how it goes please. Nothing is ever for sure until its documented. So please, come back and tell us!

Sunkiss- Kendra is right on her post, said exactly what I would of :)

Kendra- Lol stop peeing on sticks hun. Lol.. really, you are wasting your money, and worrying for no reason. I know though, I did it with my first. The second I saw the two lines and said ok. Once you get your positive (or 12) the best thing for accuracy is going to be your ultrasound. Chemicals do not always show a change in tests so I would not use them as a measure. And plus, youll only drive yourself mad. Lol, save your money for diapers!! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Does that make me a nurse? rofl


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Lol not quite. But close!


----------



## sunkiss

thank u ladies :D!! kendra are u still peeing on sticks hee hee :rofl: ur gonna have the most healthiest lil baby ever because i said so :happydance:!!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

I met a lady still peeing on em at 14 weeks! I was like ok??? Lol. She freaked because they were lighter at 13+ weeks after I told her numerous times that they do decline after 12 weeks or so.


----------



## KendraNoell

I actually still had some so I just used them LOL


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Eh why not. We pee enough. Lol


----------



## The Alchemist

Hello helloooo! 

I am back, Jack! Back with a question for ya, JM1! Hehe...

Okay, so today, I was shopping at Target to relieve stress (I love that darn store!). Got me some new nail polish and makeup brushes, as my old ones are OLD. Anywho....I was browsing around in the vitamin section and for the first time ever (at least in Target), I saw rows of gummy prenatals!!!! Oh my lordy lord lord! Boy, I tell ya, I was close to buying them but I said, "Oh maybe I shouldn't just yet. Gotta ask JM1!"

So JM1, would it be any different in taking gummy prenatals compared to the pill form???? The only thing I noticed that was missing in it is Iron, but I have a separate bottle of those iron pills anyway. It would be great if I could switch to gummies rather than swallow those nasty horse pills!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Hehe first off I was at target too and I love it!

Secondly, it's adorable you thought of me. Since we are both US, cali even we should just be text buddies lol.

Thirdly, completely fine! Iron is easily supplemented through food and since you have extra pill with iron it's okay! For any woman experiencing constipation I would actually really recommend taking the gummies or prenatals without iron. An abundance of iron accounts for most of the constipation problems! So, in a nutshell, yes lol more than fine. You don't even need supplements of iron if you have a healthy diet (unless of course they are for a severe deficiency). They are cuter too lol


----------



## The Alchemist

I don't mind a BnB or text buddy at all! 

Okay...well, that is PERFECTO! And they didn't cost much either. Well, I'm getting the Target brand as it has identical ingredients and amount of vitamins as name brands - it's cheaper hehehe. 

Thanks a bunch, Lovely. Hope you are doing well! Because I'm not (insomnia!). I think as my 1st trimester is about to end, I am suffering from bad sleep. Ugh....As you can tell by the time posted (12:30 AM-ish) ah!


----------



## Scamp

Scan today and I'm so nervous I could be sick :sick: Will let you know how it goes :hugs: xx


----------



## tiredabby

JM1!I like that nickname!!! Hey I don't take any prenatal vitamins or iron.I just take folic acid.
Should I start some?


----------



## RBurnett

Also got a private scan today as want to hear heart beat... fingers crossed! Good luck scamp x


----------



## SAJ

Hi JM1! I have another question :flower: I was laying in bed last night pondering it and thought I need to just ask you :hugs:

Ever since I found out I am pregnant I have had a lot of CM, so much so that I pondered wearing liners (sorry, tmi). I am normally a 'dry' person so it was quite new to me. Anyway, the past few days I've had barely any. Is this normal or a cause for concern? I just get paranoid with loss of symptoms as I fear mc again :wacko:

Thanks so much!:kiss:


----------



## KendraNoell

SAJ that happened to me actually, was feeling very wet for a couple weeks then it went away.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Tiredabby- it is usually recommended that you take prenatals throughout pregnancy and during breastfeeding. However if you have a healthy full diet that meets the pyriamid guidelines your just fine:)

RBurnett- good luck today hun!!

Saj- very common. You will most likely go through hcg surges that can cause a huge increase or your body is just responding differently. Cervical mucus is never a cause for concern when it comes to frequency or amount:)


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Where is everyone! I want my updates! :telephone: lol


----------



## Ellbee78

I have just discovered brown cm. This is how my last miscarriage started and I can't stop worrying about it. I am at the midwife on Wednesday am and she is going to try to get me in for a scan the same day. I am so upset and can't help but worry :(


----------



## Mrs. JSH

Hi to all the wonderful women and mommy's to be on this thread! I am getting in this a little early, because I am not pregnant yet, but I'm trying to get my mind around it and learn what I can, so I just spent the last 2 hours reading every page of this thread. lol. I can't wait to be on here talking about my pregnancy journey! 

I also want to say to JaydensMommy1 that you are an amazing person for doing what you do on this thread, easing women's minds and educating them in a way that the doctors around us can't seem to (or don't want to) do. I know you get that all the time but I couldn't post anything here without reiterating it. I have a question and was going to message you but I couldn't figure out how... I took my last birth control pill about 3 weeks ago, and last week I had some brownish/pinkish spotting on and off for about a week. Is this something to be concerned about or just normal? It just freaked me out. And what is a chemical pregnancy? I learned a lot reading this thread but feel like I still have so much to learn about this process! I would appreciate your insight greatly, or from any of you other wonderful, supportive women as well!


----------



## Mrs. JSH

To Ellbee78, I obviously have no advice to offer you as I am totally new to this but I read your post and it broke my heart. My love goes out to you and your precious little one, best of luck and I hope everything is well!


----------



## Ellbee78

Thank you lovely lady. I'm going to try and keep calm and hope it goes away. I am so scared but hopeful xxxx


----------



## RBurnett

Hey had my scan today. Its grown so much since last week and we saw the heart beat. Crown rump length is 4mm so that makes me 6 weeks. Cant wait for my next scan next week :flower:
 



Attached Files:







2011-09-19 18.39.28.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Dorian

JsMum, I sent you a PM and was wondering if you had a chance to read it yet?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Ellbee-Brown CM is extremely common. After having a m/c myself I know how horrifying it can be to have any sign of blood, whether it be old or not. The good news is, it _is_ old. Now, I recommend you to take it easy. Drink a lot of water, and rest as much as possible. If the bleeding does not subside within 2-3 days than I would recommend heading to the doctor. I wish you the best of luck hun, and keep us updated. Try to relax as much as possible. 

Mrs. JSH- Hello hun, and welcome! Thank you for your kind words, trust me they never get old. Okay so here is the run down of your B.C. situation. Birth control administers hormones that more or less trick your body that you are pregnant. When you subside your birth control your body is leveling back out to normal. Your body again, is trying to regulate itself back to its normal cycle and it is possible that you will experience one or a few abnormal periods. This is why for some, becomming pregnant can take just a little longer than others. This is your body working itself out. I highly doubt that you had a chemical pregnancy. A chemical pregnancy is used to describe a very early miscarriage.It is believed that a chemical pregnancy the baby dies very shortly after conception. This happens before the baby can implant into your uterus, and start to thrive and grow. Unfortunately, these are more common than not. Due to the fact that our pregnancy tests have gotten so much more sensitive women who would not normally be aware of pregnancy will be aware of a chemical pregnancy when most wouldn't. If that makes sense (kind of a run on lol). I wouldn't worry about it. With a chemical pregnancy you would also bleed like a heavy menstrual period. Good luck to you hun

RBurnett- How wonderful for you! I am absolutely thrilled for you! 

Dorian- I just got online, I will be writing you back shortly!


----------



## SpideyMom

Hi JaydensMom, I just popped in from the 2nd tri board. I was wondering if you have cold hands and touch your belly can the baby feel that at all? I know they are snuggled in nicely in our bellies and in the amniotic fluid, but just wondering if they can feel it.

Also, if something was to go wrong at this stage of the game (14w 5d), would be I be aware / notice it? Having suffered a MMC it's always in the back of my mind that something could go wrong and I would have no idea (again).

Thank you!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jayden's Mommy do you know if it's safe to take a decongestant? I am about 5 weeks 3 days today and I have a horrible cold and my nose is soooo stuffy. I really doubt I'll sleep like this but I don't want to harm my baby. Is there anything I can take that is safe? Thanks!


----------



## KendraNoell

mom_n_john- just in case JM1 doesn't get back online tonight, I am almost positive that sudafed is ok during pregnancy so long as it is not a multi-symptom (so for your case just a decongestant). you can also do nasal sprays in moderation. benadryl is one that is iffy during first tri, i got the sudafed info from my What to Expect book. Either way if you took it tonight, taking it one night is not going to harm the baby, I would think it would be extended usage of the medication.


----------



## Wilsey

Hi JM1 - have you got any advice around using dopplers?


----------



## RBurnett

Thank you, does it look all ok to you? X


----------



## Scamp

:wave: Update...

I wasn't aloud the scan because it's too early. The nurse said if we didn't see anything she knew it'll just worry me even more. She talked through my worries and made me feel better. I've got her direct number incase I panic again. She really was lovely.
She was going to book me in for a scan in 2 weeks but I've already got one booked for 3rd October.
Looking forward to that one now :happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## beetle

Help Jayden's Mummy - I'm in a state of mild panic! I've just had a phone call from my doctor who says I need to get another repeat set of bloods to test my hormone levels as they don't believe they are rising as they should at this stage of pregnancy. So I had the bloods done last tuesday where progesterone was 87.5 and HCG was 17559 but the repeat done at same time on Thursday was 18492. They've booked me in for another blood test tomorrow morning. I'm so worried. Do you think this is something to worry about. I'm due to see my midwife this afternoon for a booking in appointment so I'm going to mention it to her and see if she can get test done sooner (although tomorrow isn't long to wait) and maybe a scan? arrrggh! I did wonder whether everything was OK as I've had no sickness symptoms - just constipated, bloated and sore boobs.


----------



## RBurnett

Thats good Scamp beest to wait to see somthing hun I only saw a lil sac and yok at 5 -5.5 weeks. One more scan next Wednesday then thats it till the 12 week scan x


----------



## Mrs. JSH

Thanks for the info JM1! I was expected to have random bleeding and stuff like that, but the brownish spotting threw me off, and the fact that it happened so quickly after stopping the pills. I know now from reading this thread that it's just brown because it's old. Hope things are good with you and your baby!


----------



## Ellbee78

My brown appears to have stopped- touch wood. At the midwife tomorrow so will see what she says.


----------



## beetle

quick update ... my midwife has booked me in for an u/s scan tomorrow a.m. and told me not to bother with the blood test as it will only worry me unnecessarily. One more tense night to get through. Any thoughts on my results would be welcome. Thanks.


----------



## GirlRacer

Very very helpful post! Very reassuring to read as well. :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Hmmm wonder how JM1 is doing, a little worried about her w/ the baby and everything... hope she didn't end up back in the hospital :(


----------



## Annubrius

Jaydensmum: not sure if this question has been asked yet; sorry if it has been, but I'm curious. 

At 8.5 wks pregnant, of course I'm still cleaning the house. :)

Vacuuming requires me to move the couch and the air conditioner. (AC is on wheels)
My question is; how much weight should I avoid moving? I don't want to over exhort myself or hurt something else. 

Let me know!


----------



## Dorian

JsMum, you doing ok hun?


----------



## smurff

thankyou so much for the thread, i have just got more information from you than i have with any of the doctors i have been seeing for the last week. i had abdominal pains and i was thought to be ectopic so i have been having blood tests done every 48 hours, they have gone from 219 to 5462 which im told is good although i am wondering if that means twins!, i had light brown discharge a few days ago so went hospital and i was told not to worry, i had a 5 week scan 2 days ago, the lady couldnt find the baby and she said that the level of my HCG hormones ment that she should have seen something and she said she didnt know what was happening, she was very abrupt and didnt give us no information i was basically sent away with another appointment next week and a leaflet saying that i had either lost the baby already or that it had stopped growing or that i was going to lose it. Although now im not sure if its that unusual not to see anything at 5 weeks. I also read somewhere that brown discharge ment the sack was empty. Obviously me and my husband have been very worried and very upset, we just dont know what to think.


----------



## KendraNoell

well it shows on her activity that she was online last night, maybe just a busy lady, but reassuring that it's nothing too serious :)


----------



## KendraNoell

smurf if you've been able to go through this thread and all the other people who have asked a similar question, i think you just had a very unsensitive, idiotic ultrasound tech because 5 weeks is very early still to see anything especially if you have a tilted uterus or if you're not as far along as you thought you were. i would hold out for the next ultrasound, i think someone got you stressed out too early in the game and just ignore them!


----------



## SAJ

Hi again,

Just wondering....are there any ball-park times when the baby is going through a growth spurt? I'm trying to make sense of the mild cramps I'm having :( THANKS!!!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Been in hospital 2 days.. Apologize ladies for no response, will be back ASAP!


----------



## SAJ

oh no, I hope everything is ok JM1! Take all the time you need to take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## tkeith8109

I have a question...I had my quants done at around 4 weeks and at 14 dpo my hcg was at 49 then at 16 dpo they went up to 117. My progesterone is low so they have me on Prometrium. Are these levels really low? I had a m/c back in July so I'm really nervous about this pregnancy.


----------



## Mrs. JSH

Hey JaydensMommy1! So glad to hear from you, I was getting worried. We all were. Hope everything is okay... Take care of you and baby before you worry about responding to any of us!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Thanks girls! I luv ya all! I'm hospitalized for PTL which they believe is a result of my hit n run accident I was in. I will be back ASAP!


----------



## KendraNoell

You need to focus on yourself! Nobody here will die from not getting information faster. You do what you need to do to take care of yourself and your little girl! I know you nurses are all about caring for other people but you need to look out for yourself first! I order you not to come back to this thread until you are well-rested and you and baby are taken care of!


----------



## greenpear

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Thanks girls! I luv ya all! I'm hospitalized for PTL which they believe is a result of my hit n run accident I was in. I will be back ASAP!

Please take care of yourself and your baby! :hugs: Praying for you to get better! :flower:


----------



## beetle

JaydensMummy - keeping fingers and toes crossed for you that everything is OK with you and your little girl. I'll update you on my situ soon but sadly its not looking good and m/c looking likely. You need to concentrate on your little girl .... x


----------



## Dorian

:hugs: JsMum! Take care.


----------



## jojokate

My thoughts are with you Jaydensmom! Get rest and get better!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jayden'sMommy I am thinking of you and sending you tons of happy and positive vibes. Hope you feel better real soon!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Had an early ultrasound today that I wasn't expecting! I guess my practicioner does it in office which I didn't know they did! Measured in exactly where I am supposed to be and saw the heartbeat fluttering on the ultrasound! So excited!!


----------



## mom22boys

Get well soon!!! Take care of yourself!!!


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh, JM1! Get well soon, honey bun! You'd be getting a lot of flowers and cards if all of us could visit you in hospital! 

https://www.inspire4less.com/productimages/9780805434491.jpg


----------



## TrAyBaby

JM1 my thoughts and best wishes are with you, hope everything is ok x


----------



## tiredabby

Praying for your speedy recovery jm1.get well soon.


----------



## Scamp

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Thanks girls! I luv ya all! I'm hospitalized for PTL which they believe is a result of my hit n run accident I was in. I will be back ASAP!

Thinking of you hun :hugs::hugs: x


----------



## mailcmm

That's is awful. Hang in there. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## SpideyMom

Take care JMI, rest up! :sleep: Hope you feel better soon. :flower:


----------



## smurff

hi jm, hope all is ok, thinking of you x


----------



## Wilsey

Wishing you the best JM1! Hope everything is ok x


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm starting to get worried about you hun, I really hope everything is ok!


----------



## The Alchemist

Me too....been thinking about her. I sure do hope all is well......

https://www.featurepics.com/FI/Thumb/20090111/Single-Pink-Rose-Isolated-1031550.jpg


----------



## sunkiss

oh no!! is JM1 okay? i been away, fill me in ladies :(


----------



## sunkiss

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Been in hospital 2 days.. Apologize ladies for no response, will be back ASAP!

awww JM1, my prayers are with u n ur lil princess, u have been such a God sent to all of us ladies here on the forum and we are all praying for u both :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

kendra keep this thread alive til she get back, u are also very knowledgeable and i know she would luv that so much..btw congrats on ur lil bean, i see u showing off that beautiful scan pic :happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

sunkiss, I definitely can't be compared to JM's knowledge, all mine is from tons of reading and studying :) but thank you :)


----------



## KendraNoell

JM- I hope all is well and nothing horrible is happening :( Anyway, I am experiencing some unreal back pain, my shoulders are so tensed up and knotted that my range of motion is limited, as well as my arthritis is back in full force. Tylenol is NOT cutting it. Being that I am in the US with you and not out of the country I know there are different treatments for pain. I see a chiropractor and massage therapist every couple of weeks but its super expensive. I get intense pain at night and obviously I can't see someone then, is it safe to take Vicodin or Tylenol w/ codeine to help with the breakthrough pain? I think I am going to ask my OB at my next visit.


----------



## Dorian

Ouch Kendra! I'm sorry for you aches. I, too, have arthritis in my back and hips. My Dr told me there was nothing I can take but tylenol. Of course, I didn't ask him about viocdin. I was just wondering about something to help the inflammation.

:hugs:JSMUM, saying prayers all is ok.


----------



## no drama mama

Kendra, I'm a nursing student so I checked my drug book and tylenol with codeine is pregnancy class C. It says that it may prolong delivery and cause respiratory depression/withdrawl symptoms in the newborn. I'm assuming that means with prolonged use but best to ask first.


----------



## The Alchemist

no drama mama said:


> Kendra, I'm a nursing student so I checked my drug book and tylenol with codeine is pregnancy class C. It says that it may prolong delivery and cause respiratory depression/withdrawl symptoms in the newborn. I'm assuming that means with prolonged use but best to ask first.

Yes I also checked my nursing drug book to be sure, said the same thing. I would be cautious taking meds from class C and up. But, Kendra, get a second opinion from your doc/nurse(s). I am sorry you are experiencing arthritic pain. Non-conventional therapies I used to do was heat application during pain. But I know sometimes it can be excruciating. Make sure to ask your doc about the meds you're wanting to know about

-----------------------

Hoping JM1 is doing okay.....


----------



## KendraNoell

Its weird because I have a pregnant friend who is constantly on Vicodin and her Dr is fine with it although he is dropping her dose a bit. I would love to have that on hand in case I get pain that won't stop with anything. It happens every few days and nothing has worked so far. It sucks having your usual meds at home and not being able to take them.


----------



## The Alchemist

I've heard the same thing where _some_ doctors allow it but not at maximum strength. I think, if your doc okay's it, he/she would prescribe it at low strength, enough for pregnancy.


----------



## KendraNoell

yeah, I don't want to get addicted to meds but I would like something that makes me be able to function...

JM1 I am getting so worried!


----------



## no drama mama

I've seen lots of pregnant women addicted to oxycontin. It's really terrifying.


----------



## lulu1981

Thanks for taking the time to post that, very useful!!x


----------



## Annubrius

* JUST AN UPDATE FOR YOU LADIES FROM JAYDENSMUM!*

She's stuck in hospital until she delivers. Since her accident [for those who read back a little] She now has a shortened cervix and contractions each day. So they will be monitoring her from here on out. Also some family things that she just needs time and space to deal with. Her and the baby are completely healthy, so nothing worry about there! :D

She wanted to let you ladies know what was going on! :) She also says she misses us very very much. <3


----------



## sunkiss

hey guys just wanted to let u know i lost my little angel, i made a post about it in 2nd tri, i'll post the link. thank u annubrius for sharing the news of JM1, glad to hear her n her little princess is doing well and i will keep them in my prayers.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/754309-do-say-goodbye-18-weeks-my-heart-broken.html


----------



## Annubrius

sunkiss said:


> hey guys just wanted to let u know i lost my little angel, i made a post about it in 2nd tri, i'll post the link. thank u annubrius for sharing the news of JM1, glad to hear her n her little princess is doing well and i will keep them in my prayers.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/754309-do-say-goodbye-18-weeks-my-heart-broken.html

i'm so sorry you lost your bean, babe.. :'(


----------



## KendraNoell

omg, sunkiss, I am so so so sad for you :( I want to watch your video so I know why it is that that happened but I don't know if I can emotionally handle it right now :( I'm worried for my own pregnancy now since everything is going so great...

I am sorry to hear about JM1 as well. Doesn't she have a dang laptop or something? LOL jk


----------



## Annubrius

KendraNoell said:


> omg, sunkiss, I am so so so sad for you :( I want to watch your video so I know why it is that that happened but I don't know if I can emotionally handle it right now :( I'm worried for my own pregnancy now since everything is going so great...
> 
> I am sorry to hear about JM1 as well. Doesn't she have a dang laptop or something? LOL jk


No, JMI has a smart phone. :)


----------



## Dorian

Thank you Annibus for letting us know about JsMum. I'm glad that her and baby are well.

:hugs:I'm am so, so sorry Sunkissed:cry:prayers be with you and honey.


----------



## KendraNoell

Hmmm well I was thinking if she had a smartphone she could get online and post that she was ok at least. No worries though at least she will be safe there and hopefully her little one will cook in there for a little while longer :)


----------



## JaydensMommy1

There is no wifi. This is her husband on her phone. They do not allow cell phones. we are going through hardships considering I am being deployed from before birth to when the baby is a year, she has a lot of worry on her mind. Sorry if I sound rude but my wife is doing what she can and doing her best to stay strong, combat preterm labor and deal with me leaving. she asked me to tellyou all she is hanging in there but I haven't gotten around to it for obvious reasons.
Thank you Annubrius for your update.


----------



## KendraNoell

I wasn't trying to be rude either, I am sorry if it came out that way. Just know she's posted from the hospital before so that is why I was worried is if things were so bad she couldn't use her phone. So, once again, sorry.


----------



## KendraNoell

And not to get too much into your life but coming from an ex-military wife, can't you stay home longer if she is having complications like this? People get red crossed home all the time when their spouses are in the hospital. I don't understand why you wouldn't be allowed to stay until she is out of the most danger.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Unfortunately not. I've tried and will be able to take two weeks on between the three month post deployment training and the seven month deployment. 

I understand, miscommunications between us. She is at a new hospital with a full nicu if needed and there is different regulations here. We are not at the hospital she works at due to this one being closer.


----------



## Whitbit22

Sorry to hear you guys are having a hard time. :( Thoughts and prayers are with you guys, stay strong! :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Unfortunately not. I've tried and will be able to take two weeks on between the three month post deployment training and the seven month deployment.
> 
> I understand, miscommunications between us. She is at a new hospital with a full nicu if needed and there is different regulations here. We are not at the hospital she works at due to this one being closer.

Wow, that is terrible, they don't get much more sympathetic after you get out either, I'm learning :(


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Thank you- she needs a lot of support.


----------



## KendraNoell

We will be here to support her! I hope that she can relax and the baby can cook a couple more weeks!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

I agree. I'm ending my career December 2012 and apparently they wanted to send me one last time.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

If all goes well- she will be induced at 37 weeks


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Aww good luck to you!


----------



## The Alchemist

First off, thank you to *Annubrius* for informing us about JM1. Thank you, thank you. We were all so so worried :(

*Sunkiss* - I am so so very sorry that you lost your little one. Such a hard time right now, I imagine. May God give you strength to go through this loss. 1000 hugs and kisses and prayers from me <3

To *JM1 and her hubby* - she's the sweetest person we've come across online, even though it _is_ just online but she has helped us tremendously to get us through our many worries, confusions, and wonders. We hope her pregnancy will be fine, that she will be okay and hope that you guys will find peace through this hardship of different situations that's going on. Tell JM1 that we can not wait to hear from her once she's well.

*To everyone else* - hope you are doing well in your pregnancy <3


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Thank you for your kind words. She is the strongest woman I know but to see her like this has torn me apart. I am grateful she has friends here. She speaks highly of you all and it makes me proud to see all the great things you have all said.


----------



## Dorian

Mr JsMum, I will keep you in my prayers too. Thank you for serving our country, I know it's going to be so hard to be away from your wife and baby. Best wishes out to JsMum and a healthy baby.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you so much for letting us know how she is doing JM1's husband. I will pray for her, you, and your baby when I go to church today. Continue to be strong for her, she really needs all the support she can have right now. I have a feeling everything is going to be just fine and you will have a very healthy wife and baby. Thank you so much for your service to our country. Hugs to you all.


----------



## RBurnett

Hope everything gets better x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Thank you to those honoring my services, much appreciated.


----------



## Mrs. JSH

To JM1 and husband:

Good luck to you both and your family! I can't believe JM1 is this amazing compassionate person who's also a nurse, and helps people through so many ways at work and through this forum, and is married to a soldier. You seem like a pair of angels, and I truly believe that everything will turn out good for both of you, because of all the great things you do for others. JM1- I am praying for you, baby, and your other little one, and look forward to seeing you back on this post talking about how lovely it is to have your new baby home with you. And JM1's Husband - I hope that you have a safe deployment and the days fly by till you are home and retired from service. Karma is on your side. Much love!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I couldn't have said it better!


----------



## Annubrius

Bump for new mommies! :D


----------



## Dorian

Does anyone know how Jaydens mommy is doing?? Mr JsMUM, are you still with us, or have you left?


----------



## Annubrius

Dorian said:


> Does anyone know how Jaydens mommy is doing?? Mr JsMUM, are you still with us, or have you left?

No updates on her recently; haven't seen her on AIM at all.


----------



## Mon_n_john

The poor thing is probably sitting tight at the hospital. What a shame she can't get online while she's there. I would be so bored with just the hospital TV.


----------



## BugBugsMommy

Annubrius said:


> Bump for new mommies! :D

Much appreciated!


----------



## newmummy2011

i feel a bit relieved after eading this post. i started getting an irrational fear against my microwave, but didnt with baby no.1!! wierd eh?!?! :D


----------



## duckytwins

i was just sent here today and read the entire thread this afternoon/evening. jadyen's mom answered a LOT of questions i had and has helped me tremendously (even though she didn't even know it!). 

if i could give even one tiny fraction of the advice, help and peace of mind she has given, i would feel pretty good about myself. this woman is a saint! 

i am so saddened to hear she's having trouble with her baby and i hope hope hope everything is okay. she has clearly been a beacon of hope for so many moms on this thread and it's just not fair she's having trouble. 

i will be thinking about her and hoping for the best for her, the baby and her family. and to her husband, thank you for your service. god be with you on your deployment and i hope you come back quickly and safely. 

take care everyone. i wish you all the best in your pregnancies and i am saddened by those who have lost their little ones.


----------



## The Alchemist

I wonder how she is doing?....I just hope everything is fine.....


----------



## jojokate

Has anyone heard any updates from JaydensMommy1? She has been so very helpful on this forum and with us personally I just hope everything is okay in her world...


----------



## The Alchemist

Yeah...really hope she and family is okay.


----------



## KendraNoell

I was thinking about her yesterday as well.


----------



## Annubrius

Sorry ladies, I haven't heard from her at all the past month. :(. I'm sure everything's alright. :)


----------



## Whitbit22

Hope everything is ok. Thinking of you Jaydensmummy.


----------



## Annubrius

Whitbit22 said:


> Hope everything is ok. Thinking of you Jaydensmummy.

Thank you for bumping the thread whitbit. :). This is great for the newer expectant mommies. 

Still haven't heard from jaydensmum. :(


----------



## The Alchemist

Hopefully we'll hear from her. More importantly, I hope she's okay....


----------



## NickyNack

Fantastic thread, although I only ready about half the pages, I see JM1 is not doing too well and just wanted to pass on my good wishes to her, her DH and baby. Hope everything is well. 

:hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

hey ladies, glad to see u all are still doing well, i sure hope jaydens mommy n baby are doing well, she truly is a Godsent to so many here, hopefully she or hubby will update us soon with fantastic news!!


----------



## Koolmami

The Alchemist said:


> sunkiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> Hello, JM1 and ladies! Hope all is doing well as I am having indigestion, gas, and bloat. How wonderful ](*,)
> 
> its all those sweet pastries n icecream were eating :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Oh my lord...I think you're right!!!! Last night, I woke up to go pee and had the craziest hunger pang ever. Well, guess what my jiggly pastry butt did??? Had an apple turn over with a cup of warm milk at 2 or 3 AM :munch::rofl:
> 
> But....that was just last night. I've never had such hunger pang in my life, esp so late at night :shrug:Click to expand...

As soon as I open my eyes, I'm very hungry! lol :haha:


----------



## Koolmami

I've just finished reading the whole thread and found it very interesting. It's the best thread I've ever read.
I really hope JM1 and her baby are strong and healthy. Fingers crossed for her and her family.


----------



## pickleton

Very helpful thread! BUMP!


----------



## Whitbit22

bump :)


----------



## Ellbee78

Any news?


----------



## baby5hopeful

Thank u so much xx


----------



## Annubrius

No news. Not seen her about. :(. I'll leave her an offline message on aim- but seeing as she's still probably at the hospital lacking Internet, we may have to wait a while longer, ladies.


----------



## Bug222

I too have just finished reading almost the entire thread!! Thank you so much Jaydensmommy- you are truly an angel!! I hope things are well with you!


----------



## Rigi.kun

Thank you for posting this


----------



## bumpin2012

I think at this point no news is good news... If we dont hear from her, we can assume that she is in the hospital and baby is still doing well. I think she would update us if she were released or something bad happened.

That being said, I am still sending my well wishes her way.


----------



## annanouska

wow-i wish id found this 5 weeks ago lol!!!!! I was up to page 6 but im exhausted now but tomorrow I will be reading the whole post, this is my first and ive had lots of 'issues' but half of them youve already answered!!! im so afraid of everything and am practically convinced something will go wrong. had an early scan about 6 1/2 weeks which looked well and healthy got my dating one on dec 12th i think il be 10 + 4 


thanks so much-i may post a bit more once ive read everything!!! im now going to get a big glass of water as ive got period type pains (again) and funny enough ive not drunk much today and do feel thirsty-never ever thought drinking could make them better!!!!!


----------



## jjbuttons

wow!

just read the whole post and jm1 is like the internet florence nightingale!! i will have a nice bath tomorrow and will up my intake of water (feel bit bad as didnt drink lots b4 and in the 1st weeks of knowing- just tea lol)!!! 

i do hope all is ok and my thoughts go out to her!! 

xxxx :thumbup:


----------



## jenmcn1

Thanks so much for this thread! It sure helps me be reassured!!!!


----------



## BERDC99

Lots of good reading here!


----------



## The Alchemist

We can only hope for the best for her at this time.


----------



## Ash0619

Thoughts and prayers are with you for a happy and and healthy baby! 

My concern about baths is that I do not enjoy them unless they are piping hot. Anything less than burning up, turning your skin red, is too cold for me. So baths above 100 degrees will raise your internal temperature? What will this do? Sorry if you've mentioned all this, I didn't go through every page, I'm about to go to bed.


----------



## Annubrius

Ash0619 said:


> Thoughts and prayers are with you for a happy and and healthy baby!
> 
> My concern about baths is that I do not enjoy them unless they are piping hot. Anything less than burning up, turning your skin red, is too cold for me. So baths above 100 degrees will raise your internal temperature? What will this do? Sorry if you've mentioned all this, I didn't go through every page, I'm about to go to bed.

It will drop your blood pressure, reducing the amount of blood flow to baby. It's the same idea as you sitting in a hot tub for too long and getting dizzy while standing on the way out. Not good!


----------



## jenmcn1

I have also read that in the first tri the nervous system that is being developed in the baby at this early stage,could be damaged by sitting in hottubs, saunas. Due to extreme temperatures.


----------



## Ash0619

Thank you Annubrius and Jenmcn1! I knew there would be a good reason for it, I just wanted to know specifically lol. I'm really going to miss my baths. I've seen ladies say, You can still take a bath while pregnant!! But for me, baths are not any fun/relaxing when they aren't hot enough. So I will be forgoing baths for 7 months and 3 weeks!


----------



## KendraNoell

Just make sure you don't get too hot while you're in it. If you're sweating or feel light headed its too hot.


----------



## Annubrius

Bump for new mommies!


----------



## menb

Thanks Annu!

I discovered this thread last night with your bump. Started reading then and just finished now.

Still no word from her? I will definitely be saying a prayer.

I'm off to the dr office for my second HCG pull. First one last Thursday was 2498 and progesterone was 52.9. Doc wants a transvaginal u/s this week to visualize the location of pregnancy. I'm torn with the u/s--I know it will excite me to even see a sac, but the blood as a result of the internal scan is gonna freak me out! I know it. I've had 2 MC's since September and I'm constantly checking the toilet paper. 

Well, hopefully with some new activity on the thread we will hear from her or hubby.


----------



## seany3

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry for posting another dischargey one but I could do with some peace of mind-

I had a little discharge on thursday afternoon, sort of very light pink/tan type colour. only when I wiped and had a little "poke " and then nothing since. Just a bit like coloured CM, no more than normal. That was until today - four days later. I have some cramping on my left side- not at all unbearable and TBH have had cramps pretty much every day that have got less bad as time has gone on since 4 DPO, but when I just went for a pee low and behold a bit more discharge. Now this one was definite tan- and its almost like coloured CM and not a full on thing. Does this sound like something I need to worry about or act on urgently? I have the midwife on Wed, do you think I can wait until then or should I go to A & E?

Sorry for the dramatics but Im new to this and scared stiff..

Thanks very much xx


----------



## Ash0619

I'm glad this thread was bumped. I'm on day 2 of symtoms being basically gone. I'm only a few days fromm first appt!! Ahhh!!


----------



## KendraNoell

seany3 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry for posting another dischargey one but I could do with some peace of mind-
> 
> I had a little discharge on thursday afternoon, sort of very light pink/tan type colour. only when I wiped and had a little "poke " and then nothing since. Just a bit like coloured CM, no more than normal. That was until today - four days later. I have some cramping on my left side- not at all unbearable and TBH have had cramps pretty much every day that have got less bad as time has gone on since 4 DPO, but when I just went for a pee low and behold a bit more discharge. Now this one was definite tan- and its almost like coloured CM and not a full on thing. Does this sound like something I need to worry about or act on urgently? I have the midwife on Wed, do you think I can wait until then or should I go to A & E?
> 
> Sorry for the dramatics but Im new to this and scared stiff..
> 
> Thanks very much xx

As long as you're not having severe cramps, spotting is normal especially in the first trimester. Remember, your cervix and uterus are extra sensitive right now and it doesn't take much to cause irritation, which would be why you may be seeing a bit of colored CM.


----------



## seany3

KendraNoell said:


> seany3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry for posting another dischargey one but I could do with some peace of mind-
> 
> I had a little discharge on thursday afternoon, sort of very light pink/tan type colour. only when I wiped and had a little "poke " and then nothing since. Just a bit like coloured CM, no more than normal. That was until today - four days later. I have some cramping on my left side- not at all unbearable and TBH have had cramps pretty much every day that have got less bad as time has gone on since 4 DPO, but when I just went for a pee low and behold a bit more discharge. Now this one was definite tan- and its almost like coloured CM and not a full on thing. Does this sound like something I need to worry about or act on urgently? I have the midwife on Wed, do you think I can wait until then or should I go to A & E?
> 
> Sorry for the dramatics but Im new to this and scared stiff..
> 
> Thanks very much xx
> 
> As long as you're not having severe cramps, spotting is normal especially in the first trimester. Remember, your cervix and uterus are extra sensitive right now and it doesn't take much to cause irritation, which would be why you may be seeing a bit of colored CM.Click to expand...

Thanks so much I really appreciate this- sorry for hijacking this thread :) x


----------



## KendraNoell

This thread could never be hijacked ENOUGH, it means people are in tune with their bodies and being proactive.


----------



## The Alchemist

Never feel ashamed or shy of your questions/concerns. If we can help, we will try to the best of our knowledge.


----------



## duckytwins

Maybe I can help a little with the bleeding/spotting questions. Mind you, I'm not a medical professional, but I had a nurse one time who was absolutely wonderful. She told me that during pregnancy, the cervix becomes incredibly vascular (lots and LOTS) of blood vessels, and pretty much anything, from sitting wrong to peeing hard to twisting a little weird can cause a blood vessel in the cervix to burst and a little blood to come out. If it's brown, tan or pinkish, it's old blood and has nothing to do with the baby. If its bright red, it's likely from a blood vessel in the cervix (remember, it's closed up tight and there's a mucus plug stopping it up). If there are clots or tissue in it and it comes with unbearable cramps, there could be a problem. She told me try not to worry (I know, easier said than done) at every spot of blood. If you think you can wait until the next appointment, you will be okay. 

With that said, good luck, I hope all is okay!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Bumpers!


----------



## sunkiss

hiya Kendra & Alchemist, glad to see u ladies still here and helping the new mommies :hugs: just wanted to let u know i got another chance to be a mommy, kinda nervous but so happy to be blessed again with my rainbow :happydance:

i hope all is well with jaydensmommy, i guess no news is good news!!


----------



## heart tree

I read this whole thread in one night and subscribed to it as it was so helpful. Sunkiss, I followed your story and was so saddened to hear your news. It's wonderful to see that you are pregnant again. Many congrats to you!

I agree, I hope Jaydensmommy is ok. She lives near me. I wish I could go visit her in the hospital and give her a big hug.


----------



## sunkiss

thank u so much heart tree!!! congrats to u too!!! happy n healthy pregnancy to u hun :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

yay sunkiss I have missed you and thought about you a lot! i am so glad you have a rainbow baby in there!


----------



## The Alchemist

sunkiss said:


> hiya Kendra & Alchemist, glad to see u ladies still here and helping the new mommies :hugs: just wanted to let u know i got another chance to be a mommy, kinda nervous but so happy to be blessed again with my rainbow :happydance:
> 
> i hope all is well with jaydensmommy, i guess no news is good news!!

Hiiiiiii Sunkissssss!!! Yeah still here! Wow major congrats, sweety! I'm so happy for you. I know you must be nervous. But let's keep positive thoughts! How far along are you?

EDIT: Never mind....I just seen your ticker! Congrats!


----------



## sunkiss

thank u so much ladies, i often thought about u guys too and jaydensmommy!!

i absolutely luv the names, jackson christopher and zoey, beautiful!! i am getting the best care now from a maternal fetal specialist, they found out what may have caused my pprom and will be closely monitoring me this time around to try to prevent that, i feel really good about this pregnancy, God n my angel is watching over me, i will keep u posted...look at that pretty bump there kendra, i will be praying for u ladies :D


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm bumping this up........ This was a GREAT idea, Thanks SO Much!!


----------



## duckytwins

congrats on your rainbow bfp sunkiss!


----------



## mandy1971

Ive just read the thread this afrernoon., I dont know where the time has gone! Its dark outside now...
Hoping Jadensmom is doing well.... 
so informative.


----------



## sunkiss

Thank u so much ducky, I'm very sorry for ur lost hun, I pray ur rainbow comes for u soon :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Wouldn't she have been due any day now anyway?


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh wow holy crap I was way off. Ok so it worries me cause I wonder if baby made it or not :(


----------



## sunkiss

yep kendra, her ticker says she should have delivered 6 weeks ago, i really hope all is well and she has just been too busy with her new baby to come back n update. is her friend still around that updated us before?


----------



## bumpin2012

I was thinking the same thing, Kendra ...I hope everything is ok...


----------



## Annubrius

I haven't seen her on AIM at all for the past few months ladies. Sorry. :(


----------



## KendraNoell

I wish we would have had a name or something... I am really good at snooping and finding people lol


----------



## The Alchemist

KendraNoell said:


> I wish we would have had a name or something... I am really good at snooping and finding people lol

Kendra, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Ellbee78

Hehe stalkers!! 
I often wonder if she is ok, especially after all the great advice she posted on here.
x


----------



## The Alchemist

I went back to page #1 and saw like a gazillion thanks. She truly deserves it.:thumbup:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Bump!


----------



## sunkiss

bump


----------



## samj732

It's going to take me a while to read thru this thread :) Just marking my place!

And to maybe ask a quick question before I start reading. I have on and off sharp stabbing pains from what seems like my right ovary straight down to the middle of my thigh. I had these pains when I MC'd before. What the heck is it?


----------



## KendraNoell

Sounds like typical early preggo pain.. lots of stabby feelings.


----------



## Ash0619

I'm not sure about the thigh part, but I agree with the PP, stabby ovary pains happened to me. I would ask your doctor though! :hugs:


----------



## greenpear

I was achey too until 9 weeks - felt just like period cramps and sometimes strong enough to wake me up. But do check with Dr. if they get worse or you get spotting.


----------



## rhloveselmo

Hiya can I ask why progesterone levels can be so high with out creams etc? Mine were 100.8 at 4 weeks and 85.3 at 5 weeks. I'm worried that is way to high and could be cause from a molar pg also my hcg is rising every 1.2 days. Is this normal? Thanks so much for your help..


----------



## greenpear

^^^ I don't know about my progesterone levels but my hcg was through the roof - at 5 weeks it was almost 18 000 and I also was worried about molar, but there's nothing but the baby inside me and my Dr. told me not to panic - said it was ok as long as it was't 30 000 that early on and as long as it doubles then not to worry.


----------



## MrsGee

Your post has reassured me so much! I was worried yesterday when the majority of my symptoms disappeared, but you and others have made me feel heaps better with your advice and experience. 

I see that you live in the Bay Area. I live in SF! :)


----------



## duckytwins

bump


----------



## sunkiss

congrats on ur rainbow duckytwins, h&h 9mths to u :happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks Sunkiss! I am so nervous, but excited too! It's still really early, but I'm trying so hard to have a PMA!


----------



## CryHer

Thank you, the info was very appreciated!


----------



## sunkiss

yw hun, it is such a scary time, especially after a loss, i dont think we will ever stop worrying until we hold our precious babies in our arms :D! one thing my ob told me that helped was that each pregnancy is different and i need to treat this one as a new start, i started to relax a little and enjoy!


----------



## ChelliBelle

Thank you so much! I am new here and this is my first pregnancy and I have got about 1/2 way through the posts....and so far you have answered a lot of my worried thinkings!! 

Just wanted to stop and come say thanks to you for taking the time to write all that you do. I will be keeping a close eye on this thread :)

thanks again x


----------



## duckytwins

sunkiss said:


> yw hun, it is such a scary time, especially after a loss, i dont think we will ever stop worrying until we hold our precious babies in our arms :D! one thing my ob told me that helped was that each pregnancy is different and i need to treat this one as a new start, i started to relax a little and enjoy!

It is! There are times I forget I'm pg and then there are times when I get so scared. Thanks for that bit of advice. I'll have to keep reminding myself of it!


----------



## KendraNoell

I really wish I knew how the OP was doing :(


----------



## prettynpink29

Anyway I could join in Girls?? 

I am newly pregnant and have been cautious about coming over to first tri due to previous losses and heartache...

I have just graduated as a RMA :) I have been placed in an Advanced OB/GYN and Infertility Center.


----------



## sunkiss

me too kendra, was thinking the same today!!

congrats on ur rainbow prettynpink29, h&h 9mths to u hun :D!!


----------



## KendraNoell

sunkiss how are you doing sweetie... i'm sure you are nervous at this stage in your pregnancy... i feel good vibes for you this time around :)


----------



## starlightlynn

1 thing I don't know is my hcg, for some reason it is not high enough or just not registering in the tests. At least I will get a sonogram to find out what is going on, had blood work Tuesday and haven't heard on that nor when my appointments are, also when I m/c twice dr.s never told me why I m/c and they blamed my preg symptoms on my meds bad move for them though.

Btw this is my first pregnancy and very nervous and don't want to lose my baby(ies)


----------



## Ducki151

Hi ladies,
so this is my second bub but its been 8 years since my last pregnancy lol
Im just a little confused with some facts given to me...
My ultrasound dated me at 5 weeks about 3 weeks ago with EDD being 8th December 2012. 
My LMP was 3rd February 2012 which puts my EDD a month ahead in November 2012.
and my blood tests taken 2 weeks ago show my HCG levels put me at 1-2 weeks pregnant.
what is my EDD???
im so confused :(


----------



## Ash0619

Ducki151 said:


> Hi ladies,
> so this is my second bub but its been 8 years since my last pregnancy lol
> Im just a little confused with some facts given to me...
> My ultrasound dated me at 5 weeks about 3 weeks ago with EDD being 8th December 2012.
> My LMP was 3rd February 2012 which puts my EDD a month ahead in November 2012.
> and my blood tests taken 2 weeks ago show my HCG levels put me at 1-2 weeks pregnant.
> what is my EDD???
> im so confused :(

I would go with the ultrasound, hun. 

If your cycle is shorter or longer than 28 days, the LMP date could show your EDD wrong. And every baby produces HCG at a different rate, so your HCG levels don't really make a difference. As long as they are rising properly than your pregnancy is fine. 

But ultrasounds are extremely accurate in the early weeks of pregnancy and can pinpoint your due date very well. Once you get further into the pregnancy and genetics start coming into play, babies are different sizes and ultrasounds aren't as accurate, but if your ultraound was done early enough then it should be very accurate!


----------



## Ducki151

Thanks babe. I'll take it from the ultrasound and just wait for my next scan at the end of the month.


----------



## sunkiss

KendraNoell said:


> sunkiss how are you doing sweetie... i'm sure you are nervous at this stage in your pregnancy... i feel good vibes for you this time around :)

hiya kendra, so happy to see u are still around n doing well, look at that big bump u have there, jackson is so comfy he doesnt want to come out yet :haha:! i am doing really well, turns out i have incompetent cervix so they put a stitch in this time around to keep my cervix closed, so far so good, baby is doing well, i may have to go on bed rest at some point but for now i can still work n just take it easy :D!! i know u are ready to see ur lil man over there!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh so glad to hear that they are protecting baby :) and thanks, I am so ready for him to come out! my feet look like clubs they are huge and uncomfortable :(


----------



## tigerlilly

Hi i ov late in my cycle and i know the hospital will go with lmp, but what one will be the best date for edd, lmp or ov date?

thanks


----------



## sunkiss

awww the joys of motherhood lol, keep me posted kendra, cant wait to see those pics!!

tigerlilly, i ov much later in my cycle also, 18-19th day so i am nearly a week behind my actual edd, ur doc will use lmp, they dont go by ov date however i still use my ov cause i know exactly when i ov. she said because the scan was only a few days difference she would still keep the same date.


----------



## tigerlilly

sunkiss said:


> awww the joys of motherhood lol, keep me posted kendra, cant wait to see those pics!!
> 
> tigerlilly, i ov much later in my cycle also, 18-19th day so i am nearly a week behind my actual edd, ur doc will use lmp, they dont go by ov date however i still use my ov cause i know exactly when i ov. she said because the scan was only a few days difference she would still keep the same date.

thanks hun i ov around 23-24!


----------



## duckytwins

I have a ?? I hope someone can help. I had a really weird cycle this past month (which is how we ended up with the surprise :bfp: ). I started spotting on March 24th (one week and one day after Oing). I spotted for a week, then started a flow on April 2. It ended April 7, then I Oed a week later on the 14th. I think I'm 4+6 today, but my Dr called yesterday to tell me my beta was 1175 on Wednesday at 4+4 (which is too high to be 4 weeks). I do have an u/s scheduled for next week, and I'm sure I'll find out what's going on, but could this mean I'm farther along than I thought? Or could there be 2 in there?!?! AGAIN?!??!? :wacko:


----------



## katrinalorien

Just want to say I think this thread is awesome! Way to go!


----------



## sunkiss

duckytwins said:


> I have a ?? I hope someone can help. I had a really weird cycle this past month (which is how we ended up with the surprise :bfp: ). I started spotting on March 24th (one week and one day after Oing). I spotted for a week, then started a flow on April 2. It ended April 7, then I Oed a week later on the 14th. I think I'm 4+6 today, but my Dr called yesterday to tell me my beta was 1175 on Wednesday at 4+4 (which is too high to be 4 weeks). I do have an u/s scheduled for next week, and I'm sure I'll find out what's going on, but could this mean I'm farther along than I thought? Or could there be 2 in there?!?! AGAIN?!??!? :wacko:

sorry ducky i missed this question, my 1st cycle after my loss was very similar to what u described for march. i spotted 2 days after O right up until my new cycle started, then the next cycle was totally normal n thats the one i conceived on. my doc told me this one normal after a loss and it takes a cycle or 2 to get the hormones back to normal n she was right!! how did the sono n betas go? is there 2 in there again :haha:


----------



## sunkiss

kendra congrats on ur handsome jackson :happydance:!! he is so adorable, u did a great job momma :D!!


----------



## FitzBaby

This thread is amazing! Any word from Jaydens?


----------



## FitzBaby

Oops, sorry, can I join? Second pregnancy, DD is 26 months. Cramping/spotting/the usual. Had an ultra so d at 6w2d and saw the heart beat. Have another schedule for 9w2d and just trying to staff relaxed this time around!


----------



## KendraNoell

No, nothing from Jaydens in months, wish that she or her hubby would just come on and say they're ok but just don't have time to post anymore.

Sunkiss- thank you! He is definitely gorgeous, I can't believe tomorrow he will be 4 weeks old already. Time is flying!


----------



## sunkiss

oh i know u are just besides urself over there :D!! wow 4 weeks already, the time surly does go so fast, enjoy that beautiful blessing momma!


----------



## The Alchemist

Kendranoelle - you've had your baby? 

Sunkiss! How are we doing?!


----------



## The Alchemist

Kendra - nevermind! Isee thay you had your baby. Congratulations! Did you write a birth story here?


----------



## sunkiss

Alchemist!!! u n ur lil princess look so beautiful, funny how we feel preggo 4eva, goes so slow then once u have em they grow so quick lol!! fayth n i are doing well, its been a rollercoaster ride girl but we hanging on, so happy to be past viability whew!! we're on very strict bedrest because of my cervix but everything is going well :D!!


----------



## The Alchemist

sunkiss said:


> Alchemist!!! u n ur lil princess look so beautiful, funny how we feel preggo 4eva, goes so slow then once u have em they grow so quick lol!! fayth n i are doing well, its been a rollercoaster ride girl but we hanging on, so happy to be past viability whew!! we're on very strict bedrest because of my cervix but everything is going well :D!!

Thank you :) yes that is so true! (kinda wanna be pregnant again....her smiles get to me lolol...but no....we gonna wait a couple of years to ttc again) .... How strict is strict bedrest? Only get up to use the bathroom? Anyway but don't try to do too much! Rest rest rest! But just remember to prop your legs on top of something while you're laying in bed and move them in bed to prevent thrombo embolus and edema there. Love the name you've chosen, btw!


----------



## KendraNoell

Yes I had my son on May 5, I didn't write a birth story, don't have time LOL


----------



## Dazed

Bump!


----------

